# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Використання інноваційних технологій в музичному вихованні дошкільнят

## Світланочка

Назбиралось достатньо теоретичного матеріалу  про використання іннновацій в музичному вихованні дошкільнят( Золтан Кодай, Еміль  Жак - Далькроуз, Марія Монтессорі, Карл Орф) (не знайшла куди виставити), можливо комусь пригодиться(якщо потрібно пишіть)                                                                                                   почну з системи Золтана Кодая"

« Музика неодмінно потрібна для розвитку людини.
Вона не є предметом розкоші, без якого не можна обійтися.
Музика – могутнє джерело душевного збагачення,
І завдання педагога – відкрити його усім людям.»
Золтан Кодай

Система музичного виховання Золтана Кодая (1882 – 1967)

 У нашій країні досить часто педагоги декларують використання принципів системи музичного виховання Золтана Кодая, не усвідомлюючи її масштабності та значущості, ототожнюючи її лише з відносною сольмізацією та застосуванням ручних знаків. Звичайно, це дуже важливі компоненти, але ними музично-педагогічна система Золтана Кодая не обмежується.
Основоположні тези системи музичного виховання за Золтаном Кодаєм — «музика повинна належати всім», «музика є духовною їжею, яку ніщо не може замінити, ... немає повноцінного духовного життя без неї...». А отже й музичне виховання має бути невід'ємною  частиною освіти кожної дитини.                                                                                                                                                                                 Основні принципи та положення
Аналіз педагогічної спадщини Золтана Кодая дає змогу виокремити основні принципи та положення його системи музичного  виховання:                                            
-	кожній дитині необхідно прищеплювати любов до музики через музичні заняття;
-	музичну освіту мають здобувати не лише майбутні професіонали-музиканти, а й аматори — ті, хто відвідуватиме музичні концерти;
-	мета музичної освіти — набуття музичної грамотності.                                                                                                                                                                       Кодай вважав музичну грамотність здатністю «чути те, що ви бачите у нотах, і бачити те, що ви чуєте»;                                                                                                                                                  - музична освіта має починатися якомога раніше — «за дев'ять місяців до народження матері»;                                                                                                                                  - заняття музикою мають бути щоденними;                                                                                                                                                                                                           - музична освіта має грунтуватися на співі — він впливає на фізичний, соціальний, емоційний та інтелектуальний розвиток дитини, а голос є найдоступнішим музичним інструментом для дитини, найліпшим інструментом для розвитку внутрішнього слуху;

- навчання музики має грунтуватися на рідній мові, народній музиці  країни, в якій живе дитина, — народна пісня та народна дитяча                                                музична  гра є найбільш дієвими і доцільними засобами музичного навчання та виховання;                                                                                                                       - в основі навчання має бути лише якісна музика – педагог повинен дуже відповідально добирати музичний матеріал.

Ці концептуальні положення є дороговказами, за якими має відбуватися музичний розвиток дитини. Їхня головна мета – закласти основи музичної освіченості дітей, розвинути в них чутливість до рідної мови, збагатити необхідними для хорового співу знаннями та навичками, викликати інтерес до домашнього музикування.

З метою втілення цих концептуальних положень Золтан Кодай відібрав та систематизував низку методичних прийомів щодо організації творчої музичної діяльності дітей, зокрема імпровізації, відтворення та сприймання музики.
Спів: Серед основних методичних прийомів — використання співу як основного засобу ефективного розвитку музичних здібностей дітей та набуття ними музичної грамотності. На початковому етапі навчання діти ознайомлюються з найпростішими інтервалами і ритмічними малюнками через пісенний фольклор. Згодом вивчають пісні, написані спеціально для дітей, і лише потім — твори видатних композиторів.
Відносна сольмізація — це спів з називанням умовних складів, закріплених за кожним ступенем звукоряду, незалежно від його абсолютної висоти. Назва ладо-тональних ступенів за Кодаєм: до, ре, мі, фа, со, ля, ті. Назви складів визначають ступеневі співвідношен¬ня ладу, а не абсолютну висоту звука. Оскільки склади до, ре, мі, фа, соль, ля, сі на теренах колишнього Радянського Союзу укорінилися у свідомості музикантів як абсолютні назви нот і звуків, естонські та латиські методисти, наслідуючи принцип зміни назв ладо-тональ¬них ступенів натурального звукоряду мажорного ладу Золтана Колдая, створили нову систему складових позначень:
Засвоєння ладо-тональних ступенів за методикою Золтана Ко- дая розпочинається у такій послідовності: зо-ві (III-V ступені), ра (VI ступінь), йо (І ступінь) та низхідний мажорний тризвук (зо-ві-йо), ле (II ступінь), на (IV ступінь), октавний звук першого ступеня йо, зо (V, нижній) ступінь ті (VII ступінь).
Відтворення ручних знаків — це дії, які демонстру¬ють зв'язок висоти звука та його нотного запису, встановлюють міцні умовно-рефлекторні зв'язки, концентрують увагу дітей. Ручні знаки дають змогу формувати моторні навички, які необхідні для вільного читання нот та запису мелодій не просто за звуками, а за інтонаціями. Ручні знаки мають величезне значення для педагога з музики, як унаочнення, вони допомагають у роботі з дітьми, які нечисто інтонують. За допомогою ручних знаків дитина краще усві¬домлює відносну висоту звука та легше координує висоту звучання власного голосу зі слухом.
На початковому етапі навчання музиці для полегшення процесу інтонування слід використовувати пентатоніку, адже вона не містить напівтонів — мелодії у пентатоніці дітям легше співати в унісон.
Використання складових позначень допомагає дітям зрозуміти тривалість розгортання у часі музичних тривалостей, Наприклад, четвертна нота позначається складом «та», восьмі ноти — складами «ті-ті», половинна нота — «та-а» тощо. Найчастіше ці склади вико-ристовують під час читання нот з листа або виконання ритмічного малюнку музичного твору. Складові позначення дуже допомагають дітям сприймати і відтворювати різноманітні ритмічні малюнки. Так, вимовляючи відповідні склади, діти мимоволі правильно вистукують ритм. Крім того, під час відтворення ритмічних одиниць та промовляння скла¬дів мовленнєвий аналізатор пов'язує слух, голос і рух — а це сприяє глибокому і свідомому засвоєнню ритму, прокладає шлях до звуковисотної координації слуху й голосу.
 Для розвитку відчуття ритму, ліпшого опанування нових ритмічних комбінацій Золтан Кодай запропонував застосовувати ритмічні рухи — ходьбу, біг, маршування, плескання у долоні. Ці рухи діти можуть виконувати під час слухання музики, співу або різноманітних ігор.
На початковому етапі музичного виховання у процесі вивчення пісень та віршів, ритмічних малюнків дуже важливо користуватися методом імітації. Поступово те, що діти засвоїли на практиці, несвідомо за допомогою імітації прийде у процес свідомого виконання.
Заохочення дітей до імпровізації ритмічних та мелодійних поспівок, імпровізації у заданій музичній формі, створення мелодійного або ритмічного остінато — дуже важливий метод музичного виховання дітей за Кодаєм.
Навчання музики за системою Золтана Кодая
Навчання дітей музики має бути послідовним — від отримання ними несвідомого досвіду, переходу несвідомого у свідоме до закріплення матеріалу. Іншими словами, навчання має відбуватися за таким алгоритмом: підготовка, презентація, практика. Ознайом¬лення з новими музичними поняттями має відбуватися поступово, починаючи з найбільш доступних для дитини. Лише після засвоєння елементарних слід оволодівати більш складними музичними поняттями. Діти мають відчувати прогрес від простого до складного дуже невеликими кроками, адже вони «ліпше засвоюють те, що вже знають».

Наприклад, спочатку діти мають навчитися відчувати ритмічну пульсацію, а потім безпосередньо засвоювати ритм — спершу необхідно навчитися розрізняти короткі та довгі звуки (восьмі та чет¬вертні ноти), а потім засвоювати їх написання та назви. Усвідомлення висоти (вище, нижче, один і той самий звук) має відбуватися до по¬чатку навчання музичної грамоти. Вивчення нових ступенів слід вводити поступово через вивчення різних пісень. Така поступовість гарантуватиме успіх, який, у свою чергу, викликатиме у дітей довіру і бажання дізнатися більше.
Важливо, щоб будь-які музичні поняття діти опановували спочатку через накопичення відповідного музичного досвіду — через слухання, спів або рухи. Опанування графічного запису музичних понять має відбуватися лише слідом за практичним досвідом. Музичні поняття постійно повинні закріплюватися через відповідні ігри, рухи, пісні та вправи.
Структура музичного заняття за Золтаном Кодаєм
Аби музичне заняття йшло на користь розвитку музичних здібностей дітей, дуже важливо дотримуватися певної його структури. А саме:
*	пісня-вітання — це не лише привітання з дітьми, а вокально-слухове налаштування на подальшу роботу;
*	пісні або ігри;
*	підготовка та вивчення основного музичного поняття заняття;
*	повторення та закріплення вивченого матеріалу;
*	слухання музики, читання музичного тексту, запис музичного матеріалу, творчі завдання;
*	пісні;
*	пісня-прощання.
*	Така структура музичного заняття є бажаною, хоча можливі певні зміни відповідно до обставин та налаштованості дітей, можливе перенесення акценту на один із запропонованих видів діяльності — слухання музики, читання музичного тексту, запис музичного матеріалу, виконання творчих завдань.
Отже, впровадження у роботу з дітьми основних принципів та методів системи музичного виховання Золтана Кодая, орієнтованої на масове музичне виховання, дасть змогу педагогу з музики розширити музичну грамотність дітей з акцентом на національну інтонаційно-ладову та метро-ритмічну основи, гармонійно та послідовно розвивати не лише музичність дітей, а й їхню загальну культуру.

----------

dasha_bene (16.08.2016), europe (03.10.2016), iraalex2006 (08.01.2020), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), s.piskunn (26.03.2019), Борковская Н (19.01.2019), маэстро87 (21.09.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (16.02.2016), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017)

----------


## Світланочка

ОСНОВОПОЛАГАЮЩИЕ ПРИНЦИПЫ ФОНОПЕДИЧЕСКОЙ СИСТЕМЫ В. В. ЕМЕЛЬЯНОВА

Фонопедическая система, автором которой является В. В. Емельянов, ведет отсчет с 1986 г. Пожалуй, ни одна из методик работы с голосом не вызывала столько спорных мнений. До сегодняшнего дня сохраняется определенная конфронтация ее восторженных почитателей и противников. Однако, несмотря на это, она продолжает жить, находя своих последователей среди музыкантов и педагогов. Это говорит о том, что система В. В. Емельянова содержит в себе объективно позитивные позиции, дающие ее жизненность и эффективность.
Рассматриваемая система называется фонопедической, поскольку родилась в условиях логопедической практики, связанной с обучением управлением голосом,воспитанием навыков правильного голосоведения, постепенной активизации мышечного аппарта гортани при минимальной нагрузке. Значение термина «фонопедия» В. В. Емельянов определяет как «комплекс педагогических воздействий, направленных на постепенную активизацию и координацию нервно-мышечного аппарата гортани с помощью специальных упражнений, коррекцию дыхания, а так же коррекцию самой личности обучающегося». В основе системы лежит координационно-тренировочный метод, основанный на технологическом, отстраненном от музыкально-исполнительских задач, подходе. Он основан на объективно существующих факторах голосообразования: биологической целесообразности, энергетической экономичности, акустической эффективности, обеспечиваемые саморегуляцией, самонастройкой, самообучением человека на базе его мозговой активности.
Ориентир данной системы на вокально-хоровую музыкально-исполнительскую практику сформировался постепенно, в процессе прохождения восстановительного обучения хормейстеров и учителей музыки и переноса ее методов на процесс учебной певческой деятельности детей и юношества. В конечном итоге система взглядов, методов работы по постановке голоса была изложена В. В. Емельяновым в ряде работ, и в том числе, в книге «Развитие голоса. Координация и тренаж», которая адресована самому широкому кругу читателей. Здесь В. В. Емельянов сформулировал основные принципы фонопедического метода развития голоса :
1. Принцип «генетически исходного»: Биоакустическим фундаментом любых проявлений голосовой активности являются механизмы голосообразования, возникшие в древний период эволюции человека: голосовые сигналы доречевой коммуникации (ГСДК). Через них выражаются сильные эмоциональные состояния (радость-смех, боль-стон, гнев-крик, обида-плач, горе-рыдание и т. д.). В них каждый звук (кашель, чихание, выдувание, плачь, шип, рычание, гудение, крик, смех, вой, писк и т. п.) несет свою энергию и имеет физическую (телесную) природу.Е. А. Котеленко пишет: «Обращаясь к языку ГСДК, мы обращаемся к биологическому началу в человеке, к его природным системам самосохранения и выживания, что является важной составляющей психического здоровья человека». Данный исследователь пишет: «для каких-то звуков достаточно минимум усилий, они происходят как бы сами собой, для других – необходимо владение многими телесными навыками (например, удерживание нижней челюсти), а также необходимы возрастные физиологические изменения. Важным является то, что каждый звук несет свою энергию и имеет физическую (телесную) природу».
Нижеприведенные упражнения, демонстрирующие рассматриваемый принцип, используются многими популярными отечественными певцами:
Упр. 1. Ощутить на ладонях выдох из открытого рта так, как это делают на морозе, стараясь согреть дыханием руки. Выдох должен быть бесшумным, недостаточно интенсивным и равномерным.
Упр. 2. Перевести бесшумный равномерный выдох в шипение горлом, не прерывая потока дыхания, осознавая при этом механизм торможения выдоха сближением голосовых складок.
Упр. 3. Исходное положение: максимально открытый круговым движением (вперед-вниз) рот, оттопыренные губы, форма рта – прямоугольник, поставленный на меньшую сторону.
Четыре коротких шипящих звука в форме гласного «А» (Произнесение гласного «А» шепотом) без движений артикуляционной мускулатуры в паузах и с бесшумным вдохом.
Одновременно с произнесением «А» шепотом резкие соударения большого и среднего пальцев правой руки.
Упр. 4. «От шепота до крика». Сказать «раз, два» шепотом, «три, четыре» тихим голосом, «пять, шесть» средним голосом, «семь, восемь» громко, «девять!» очень громко, «десять!!!» – крикнуть.
Упр. 5. «Крик-вой!». Исходное положение – максимально открытый рот. После бесшумного вдоха надо перевести крик «А» восходящей интонацией через регистровый порог в фальцетный регистр на гласную «У» с широко открытым ртом (почти «О»). Звук на «У» должен иметь характер громкого воя.
Упр. 6. «Крик-вой-визг (или свист гортани)». Упражнение имеет целью осознание экстремальных энергетических затрат на верхнем участке диапазона фальцетного регистра (или с переходом на свистковый регистр). При переходе с «воя на визг» возможно срабатывание еще одного регистрового порога, переводящего гортань из фальцетного в свистковый регистр.
2. Второй принцип направлен на формирование сложного певческого двигательного навыка на операционном уровне. Навык складывается из элементарных двигательных операций, каждая из которых абсолютно доступна любому человеку. Если навыка от природы нет, т. е. нет певческого голоса, то певческий навык в его «черновом», технологическом, виде может быть постепенно сформирован путем синтеза элементарных операций.
Обучение, реализующее этот принцип, направлено на развитие целесообразного использования режимов работы гортани (регистров), активного голосообразующего выдоха, осуществляемого преимущественно внутренней дыхательной мускулатурой (трахея, бронхи, легкие), певческого вибрато и управления его частотой и амплитудой (размахом по высоте и скоростью пульсации), особой формы рта, глотки, положения языка, принятых в академическом пении, особой артикуляции гласных и произношения согласных. Все это так называемые показатели певческого голосообразования.
3. Принцип саморегуляции голосообразующей системы: создание оптимальных условий функционирования природной автоматики через точные действия управляемой части голосового аппарата, использование некоторых явлений голосообразования в качестве пусковых механизмов певческой саморегуляции.
Основой физиологически правильного певческого дыхания, единого для всех певцов, является саморегуляция дыхательного аппарата в пении. В 1932 году вышла книга «Основы физиологии и патологии голоса певцов» врача-фониатра Л. Д. Работнова, в которой утверждается, что огромную роль в физиологии дыхательного акта играют бронхиальные мышцы, являющиеся самой существенной силой, регулирующей внутрибронхиальное давление. Сила, высота, динамические оттенки звука – дело гортани и связок, которые могут выполнять эту работу с максимальной точностью лишь в том случае, если будет предоставлена самостоятельность в установлении подсвязочного давления, основанного на правильном дыхании.
Для того чтобы соблюдался рассматриваемый принцип, необходима выработка певческой установки, то есть правильного положения корпуса, головы, правильного открывания рта во время пения. Главное правило певческой установки: при пении нельзя ни сидеть, ни стоять расслабленно; необходимо сохранять ощущение постоянной внутренней и внешней подтянутости. Для сохранения необходимых качеств певческого звука и выработки внешнего поведения певца следует:
– голову держать прямо, свободно, не опуская вниз и не запрокидывая;
– стоять твердо на обеих ногах, равномерно распределив тяжесть тела;
– сидеть на краешке стула, также опираясь на ноги;
– корпус держать прямо, без напряжения;
– руки (если не нужно держать ноты) должны свободно лежат на коленях.
Благодаря этому присутствует активность дыхания, звук берется на опоре, тембр становится более ярким, а интонация – устойчивой.
Для развития навыков правильного певческого дыхания полезно провести упражнения для работы диафрагмы во время вдоха и выдоха. Важно научить ребенка выполнять задержание воздуха в проговаривании скороговорок, выполняя вдох через нос, а выдох через рот, ощущая как работает диафрагма. В комплекс дыхательной гимнастики входят: упр. «Насос» (поставить руки замком на область диафрагмы, выполнить вдох носом, ощутить растягивание диафрагмы, выдохнуть: медленно – «большой насос»; резко коротко – «маленький насос», ощутить сжатие диафрагмы); упр. «Нюхаем цветок» (вдох носом, задержать дыхание и медленно выдыхать); упр. «Греем руки» (подставить ладони к лицу, выполнить глубокий вдох носом, широко открыть рот и выдыхать медленно на ладони теплым воздухом); упр. «Ремешок» (поставить руки на пояс, выполнить вдох носом, ощутить растягивание диафрагмы, выдохнуть, ощутить сжатие диафрагмы); упр. «Мячики» (выполнить вдох носом, ощутить растягивание диафрагмы, выдыхать ритмично, регулируя взглядом работу мышцы до 8 раз за выдох); упр. «Змея» (вдох носом, челюсти сжать, издавать шипение на долгом выдохе); упр. «Свечи» (вдох носом, широко открыть рот, сделать 4 резких выдоха на звуке «Х», как будто тушим свечи).
4. Принцип элементарных операций: формирование сложного двигательного навыка певческого голосообразования из последовательности и совокупности простейших, далее неразделимых на сознательном уровне, операций.
       5. Принцип повторяемости: многократное повторение одинаковых операций, вызывающее оптимизацию деятельности всей системы в направлении биологической целесообразности и энергетической экономичности. Данный принцип обусловливает выявление и закрепление стандартных вокально-певческих действий, их автоматизацию и проявляется в гармонии между морфологией, физиологией, поведением поющего человека, который может петь часто, долго и без вреда для себя.
Реализации названного принципа способствует массаж. Он разогревает мышцы для пения. Для развития голоса все приемы строятся в следующей последовательности: атака гласных звуков (А О У Э Ы И), согласных (шипящие, сонорные, глухие); пение в разных регистрах (фальцетный, грудной-шумовой, свистковый); преодоление межрегистрового порога (ведение звука вниз-вверх). Пение простых мотивов и песенок со словами и без слов развивает голос в физиологическом и эстетическом отношении.
6. Принцип наблюдаемости – визуальной и осязательной. Он актуален при артикуляционной гимнастике, где работают язык, губы, мышцы лица, применяется массаж лица. Исполнение упражнений, связанных с работой губ и открыванием рта, контролируется с помощью зеркала. «Все мышечные системы нашего организма в самом общем плане делятся на явно представленные в сознании и представленные косвенно. Явно представленные системы можно наблюдать визуально и через пространственное костно-мышечное чувство. Это не значит, что наш мозг не может быть обманут и этими системами тоже. Хорошо известны обманы зрения, иллюзии восприятия. Но все же, если человек достаточно тренирован, то он может точно определять положение тела в пространстве и достаточно совершенно им управлять. Достаточно часто глядящийся в зеркало актер, причем, глядящийся целеустремленно, например, при гримировании или при занятиях артикуляцией, в речи или пении, никогда не «перепутает мимику», т. е. лицо его адекватно будет отражать действительные или имитируемые переживания. Всю подобную мускулатуру будем условно и неточно называть произвольной. Для нас особенно важны мышцы лица (все!), передняя часть языка, мышцы грудной клетки, брюшной стенки, боков и спины».
На основе осязательной наблюдаемости формируется восприятие принципиально новых ощущений, которые, как правило, не имеют аналогов в повседневной жизни, своеобразны и трудно описываются обыденной речью. Их называют «вокально-телесными ощущениями». Они исполняют роль сигналов обратной связи и могут быть осознаны, отслежены и применены для коррекции певческого голосообразования и управления им. Вокально-телесные ощущения связаны с певческим выдохом (барорецепция) и с вибрацией в области грудины и лицевых костей (виброрецепция). Все вокально-телесные ощущения причинно-следственно связаны с защитными механизмами голосообразования и могут быть разделены на две группы: акустические, т. е. связанные с восприятием звука голоса, и неакустические. Вокально-телесные неакустические ощущения подразделяются на ощущения повышенного давления в трахее – барорецепция, прямые или косвенные ощущения работающих мышц, вообще ощущения тела – проприорецепция и ощущения вибрации – виброрецепция.
7. Принцип самоимитации: повторение не чужого звука, воспринимаемого только слухом, а своего, со всем комплексом вокально-телесных ощущений. Он способствует автоматизации усваиваемых певческих навыков.
8. Принцип эстетического негативизма: пение нарочито некрасивым голосом с целью переноса внимания с контроля тембра на контроль вибро-, баро-, проприорецепции и фонетики.
Сам В. В. Емельянов признает свою систему подготовительной, вспомогательной и фонопедической по отношению к вокальной педагогике как целостному процессу воспитания певца-музыканта и адресована, прежде всего, тем, чьи голосовые данные не позволяют успешно обучаться традиционными методами.Ее преемственность с вокальной методикой и заключается в охарактеризованных принципах, которые оценены по всему миру.

----------

dasha_bene (16.08.2016), europe (03.10.2016), iraalex2006 (08.01.2020), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), Іванка (25.10.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Світланочка

« Ми не здатні створювати геніїв…
Ми можемо  тільки дати кожній дитині шанс 
реалізувати свої потенційні здібності…
стати незалежною, впевненою,
врівноваженою особистістю.»
Марія Монтессорі.  
Педагогічна система Марії Монтессорі (1870-1952)                                                                                                                                                                               Педагог і філософ Марія Монтессорі (Maria Montessori) була першою в Італії жінкою-лікарем. Працюючи на початку своєї кар'єри з дітьми із затримкою психічного розвитку, вона розробила власний метод розвитку органів чуття, який згодом почала застосовувати у практиці раннього розвитку здорових дітей.                                                                             Педагогічна система Марії Монтессорі базувалася на ідеях вільного виховання, тобто дитиноцентризму, в якому неприпустимим є будь-який авторитарний тиск на дитину, а домінує повага до її особистості.                                                                                                                                                                                         Згідно з теорією Марії Монтессорі, існує особливий світ дитинства, і розвиток дитини підпорядковується законам природи. Тому навчання має бути природним, радісним, відповідати періодам індивідуального розвитку дитини — сенситивним періодам.        Виховання за її методом можна охарактеризувати однією фразою: «вільна праця дитини в спеціально підготовленому розвивальному середовищі», яке має стимулювати дитину до саморозвитку, самовиховання. Тож недаремно ключова ідея педагогічної системи Марії Монтессорі є такою: «Допоможи мені зробити це самому».                                                                                                                          Марія Монтессорі була проти активної виховної ролі педагога, запропонувавши натомість використовувати метод спостереження за індивідуальними проявами інтересів, потреб дитини, а також метод співпраці, діалогу, толерантності. Функцію активності Марія Монтессорі поклала на дидактичні матеріали: заняття проводила в ігровій формі — у кімнаті, обладнаній спеціальними ігровими посібниками. їх створювала сама Марія Монтессорі на основі спостережень за роботою дітей. Марія Монтессорі акцентувала увагу на тому, що сенсорне виховання тісно пов'язане з розвитком уяви, творчості, естетичних смаків. Тож навчившись відчувати найтоншу різницю у відтінках кольорів та музичних тонів, вишуканих ароматів та смаків, дитина, за Монтессорі, буде здатною сприймати і красу навколишнього світу у всій її гармонії, і насолоджуватися цим.
Хоча Марія Монтессорі не була музикантом, проте вона чітко розуміла важливість музики для гармонійного виховання дитини. Тому велике значення надавала розвитку музичного слуху як передумові формування мовлення дитини.
Одним з базових сенсорних матеріалів у методиці Марії Монтессорі є дзвіночки, робота з якими має на меті розвинути гостроту слухового сприйняття, закладеного природою у кожній людині. Музичне виховання дитини повинне базуватися на еталонах музичного звуку. Таким Марія Монтессорі вважала звук дзвіночків. Роботу з дзвіночками діти сприймають як гру — граючись зі звуком, вслуховуючись у нього, «наповнюючись» ним, роблять самостійні відкриття.
Також Марія Монтессорі розробила додаткові матеріали для написання та читання нот. А окрім дзвіночків, діти за її методом мають грати на металофоні. Цей інструмент має 15 білих та 10 чорних призм з металевими пластинами, які за звучанням відповідають малій та першій октаві. Особливість цього металофону в тому, що призми не з'єднані між собою: це дає змогу розбирати металофон на складові звуки (аналіз), складати звукоряд знову (синтез), а також створювати нові звукоряди. Ці методи роботи допомагають прищепити дітям інтерес до творчого пошуку та любов до музики.
Для розвитку вміння розпізнавати відтінки шуму — сприй¬мання і диференціації різних шумів, а також розвитку дрібної моторики, слухової пам'яті, — Марія Монтессорі використовувала шумові коробочки, наповнені сипучими речовинами: від піску до гальки та камінців різних розмірів. Невід'ємним та ефективним засобом розвитку тонкого слуху та уваги дитини стали так звані «уроки тиші». На цих уроках діти мали змогу відкривати світ нових м'яких звуків навколо себе, вчитися насолоджуватися тишею, регулювати гучність свого голосу, контролювати себе. За спостереженнями Марії Монтессорі, коли декілька дітей грають у «тишу» — це їх зближує. Педагог вважала, що «тиша» сприяє духовному розвитку дітей.

----------

dasha_bene (16.08.2016), europe (03.10.2016), iraalex2006 (08.01.2020), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), Ирма 77 (20.11.2017), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Світланочка

« Ти сам твір мистецтва – 
відкрий мистецтво у самому собі»
Еміль Жак – Далькроз


Система музично – ритмічного виховання
Еміля Жак –Далькроза (1865 – 1950)

Система музично – ритмічного виховання швейцарського педагога і композитора Еміля Жак – Далькроза отримала визнання ще на початку XX століття. Вона була прогресивною, принципово новою та гуманістично спрямованою, адже пропонувала виховувати особистість через звеличення її духовного життя, залучення її до мистецтва.
Створена Емілем Жак-Далькрозом педагогічна система стала реакцією на однобокий технічний інтелектуалізм музичного навчання того часу, на обмеженість фізичної активності дитини, інертність її розуму і почуттів. Найбільшими недоліками традиційної методики тогочасного музичного виховання Жак- Далькроз вважав ізольованість кожного виду музичної діяльності, поділ процесу осягнення музики на низку навчальних дисциплін, а також позбавлення музичного виховання його сутнісної основи — емоційності.
Еміль Жак-Далькроз наполягав, що естетичне осягнення музики можливе лише за умови повернення до емоційного виховання: педагог прагнув відродити традиції античного мусичного виховання гармонійно розвиненої особистості з триєдністю музики, слова і жесту. Утім, насправді швейцарського педагога майже не цікавило слово, і саме музика у поєднанні з рухом склали основу його методу евритмії, який згодом отримав назву ритмічна гімнастика (ритміка).
У цілому система музично-ритмічного виховання Еміля Жак- Далькроза передбачає:
*	ритмічну гімнастику;
*	сольфеджіо;
*	музично-пластичні імпровізації.
Система музично-ритмічного виховання має два рівня складності, які передбачають завдання масового музичного виховання та музичного навчання. Зокрема, це:
*	елементарний рівень — пробудження емоційної чутливості до музики;
*	складний рівень — базис професійної музичної освіти.
Для роботи з дітьми насамперед використовувався елементарний рівень навчання, з домінуючими формами — ритмічною гімнастикою та музичною пластичною імпровізацією.
Ритмічна гімнастика — це поєднання музики з пластикою жестів, або як казав сам Еміль Жак-Далькроз, «переливання звуків у людські рухи», яке передбачає глибоке переживання та розуміння краси і законів музики.
Швейцарський педагог вважав ритм провідним виховним чинником, часовим й акцентним елементом усіх засобів виразності музичної мови. Саме синтез ритму з усіма іншими засобами виразності музичної мови, зі структурою і формою твору надає системі Еміля Жак-Далькроза цілісності і широти комплексного впливу на особистість.

На відміну від звичайної гімнастики, підпорядкованої лише метру, в ритмопластичних вправах швейцарського педагога всі рухи йшли від музики — основного системотворчого елемента музичних занять. Перші заняття ритмічною гімнастикою були ігрового характеру і поступового переходили до сольфеджіо, яке Еміль Жак-Далькроз називав «сольфеджіо для тіла». Його основу складали:
*	розвиток слуху до абсолютного;
*	вміння «чути те, що бачиш, і бачити те, що чуєш»;
*	оволодіння музичною грамотою.
Еміль Жак-Далькроз вважав, що часте використання однієї й тієї самої музики унеможливлює спонтанні, індивідуальні прояви рухової активності, а відтак сприяє утворенню штампів рухових форм емоційного відгуку на знайому музику. Тому в основі його педагогічної системи — саме імпровізація як метод осягнення музики та музичного виховання

----------

dasha_bene (16.08.2016), europe (03.10.2016), iraalex2006 (08.01.2020), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), Ирма 77 (20.11.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (16.02.2016), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Світланочка

« Доля дітей у руках їхніх батьків».
Шінічі Сузукі.


Школа «Виховання таланту»
Шінічі Сузукі (1898-1998)

  Видатний японський педагог-скрипаль, філософ Шінічі Сузукі (Shinichi Suzuki) створив унікальну систему раннього музичного виховання, яка отримала визнання у багатьох країнах світу. Головною метою музичного виховання Шінічі Сузукі вважав не виховання професійних музикантів, а максимальний і різнобічний розвиток усіх потенційних можливостей, дарованих дитині природою. Шінічі Сузукі був переконаний у тому, що музичні здібності - вроджений дар, їх можна розвинути у кожної дитини, адже потенціал кожної дитини необмежений. І те, що дітей у віці 7-8 років назива ють «немузикальними», винні їхні батьки та вихователі, які своєчасно не подбали про розвиток здібностей цих дітей у ранньому віці.
Спостерігаючи за тим, як діти у будь-якому культурному cepeдовищі і без особливих зусиль опановують рідну розмовну мову, Шінічі Сузукі зробив висновок, що талант — це результат функціонування  потужної «життєвої сили», його розвиток стимулюють зовнішні чинники. За Шінічі Сузукі, музичний талант розвивається на основі слухання та виконання музики.
Отже, методика музичного виховання японського педагога, спрямована на формування таланту, на поступовий і одночасно інтенсивний розвиток музикальності, тобто комплексу спеціальний музичних здібностей. Серед них, зокрема:
*	емоційна чутливість до музики;
*	музичний слух;
*	відчуття ритму;
*	музична пам'ять;
*	уява.
Необхідно також формувати і розвивати такі психологічні якості дитини, як:
*	концентрація уваги;
*	наполегливість у досягненні цілей;
*	працьовитість;
*	зацікавлення;
*	ентузіазм;
*	оптимізм;
*	упевненість у собі.
А серед головних умов формування і розвитку музичних здіб¬ностей дитини Шінічі Сузукі називав:
*	ранній початок навчання;
*	сприятливе середовище;
*	ефективний метод навчання;
*	регулярність у навчанні;
*	присутність висококваліфікованого педагога.
На думку Шінічі Сузукі, важливе значення для успішності занять має постійна і тісна співпраця батьків і дитини у процесі навчання. Замість поширеної у західноєвропейській традиції пари «вчитель- учень», у системі Шінічі Сузукі утворюється тріада — «педагог- учень-батьки». Мати чи батько відвідують кожне заняття, уважно слухають, роблячи помітки для того, щоб допомагати і підтримувати дитину в домашніх вправах. Адже відомо, що діти навчаються з великим ентузіазмом саме тоді, коли відчувають щиру підтримку і любов своїх батьків. Тому Шінічі Сузукі вважав, що педагоги разом з батьками мають створити умови, які сприятимуть підтримці, збереженню актуалізації та закріпленню природної допитливості дітей.
Отже, сучасний педагог під час музичного виховання дітей має не просто використовувати вже складені прийоми і методи, вдалий світовий досвід, а й намагатися свідомо і грамотно синтезувати кращі ідеї та створювати свою власну методику. Адже найліпший педагог – той, що уміє творити!

----------

dasha_bene (16.08.2016), europe (03.10.2016), iraalex2006 (08.01.2020), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), Ирма 77 (20.11.2017), Людмилkа (06.11.2016), маэстро87 (21.09.2018), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Світланочка

« Фантазію і здатність до переживання 
      слід розвивати у ранньому віці.
         Усе, що дитина переживає, все, 
            що в ній пробуджене і виховане,
              проявляється впродовж усього життя.»
                                                      Карл Орф


Музично-педагогічна система Карла Орфа                          (1895-1982)

Ідеї «ритмопластичного виховання» Еміля Жак- Далькроза вплинули на створення педагогічної системи німецького композитора і педагога Карла Орфа (Carl Orff). Окрім того, система Карла Орфа базувалася на педагогічних концепціях Йоганна Песталоцці (Johann Pestalozzi) з його прагненням розвинути творче начало і самостійність мислення дітей, Йоганна Гердера (Johann Herder), який вбачав у взаємозв'язку музики, слова і жесту новий шлях до художньої творчості, а також Белли Бартока (Bella Bartok), який наголошував на значенні фольклору, народних ладів і ритмів у дитячому музичному вихованні.
Карл Орф вважав, що завдання музичного виховання не повинно обмежуватися лише розвитком слуху, відчуття ритму, навичок слухання музики, навчанням співу і грі на інструментах. Насампередмузичне виховання має стимулювати розвиток:
*	творчої фантазії;
*	уміння імпровізувати і творити у процесі індивідуального та колективного музикування.
Тому німецький педагог радив спиратися на зв'язок музики з жестом, словом, танцем, пантомімою, вбачаючи шлях до істинного розуміння музики через елементарне комплексне музикування. Воно дає змогу створювати музику самому, включатися в неї не як слухач, а як учасник.
Карл Орф зазначав: «Елементарна музика, слово і рух, ігри і все, що пробуджує і розвиває духовні сили дитини, створюють основу для розвитку її особистості, основу, без якої ми прийдемо до душевного спустошення...». На його думку, елементарне музикування у процесі виховання має бути не чимось додатковим, а основоположним.
Однією з головних ідей музично-педагогічної системи Карла Орфа є власна дитяча творчість, яка створює атмосферу радості, формує особистість, стимулює розвиток творчих здібностей дітей. З нею нерозривно пов'язана й інша ідея — закладання міцного фундаменту музикальності, тобто розвитку музично-ритмічного відчуття і музичного слуху, що дають змогу дітям переживати і розуміти музику, вільно творити.
Педагогічні принципи Карла Орфа були викладені у методичному посібнику «Schulwerk» (з німецької «schulen» — навчати, «wirken» — діяти, тобто «навчати в дії») — п'ятитомному зібранні, до якого увійшли:
*	найпростіші партитури для дитячих інструментів;
*	пісні для хорового виконання з інструментальним супроводом;
*	мовленнєві вправи;
*	ритмічні вправи;
*	театралізовані сценки. Окрім того, у посібнику подано рекомендації щодо залучення дітей до музики, до активної творчої діяльності.

Для дієвого музичного виховання надзвичайно важливо, щоб дитина з раннього віку мала змогу долучитися до живих джерел мистецтва, навчалася творити музику зі слова, ритму, руху. Тому на першому етапі роботи з дітьми Карл Орф не радив використовувати композиторську музику. Для активізації музичної діяльності дітей він рекомендував обрати шлях музикування, спонукання їх до імпровізації та створення власної музики.
( По Орфу є більше теоретичного матеріалу, також є перспективне планування музичних занять з використанням елементів системи Карла Орфа, так що кому потрібно, звертайтесь!)

----------

dasha_bene (16.08.2016), europe (03.10.2016), fotinia s (25.02.2018), iraalex2006 (08.01.2020), Maria-- (30.09.2018), n@denk@ (17.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), илатан (27.09.2016), Ирма 77 (20.11.2017), маэстро87 (21.09.2018), Ната_ли (14.10.2020), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## изгнанник

Добірка музичних творів,
що відображають різний емоційний стан дитини

основні параметри музики	основний настрій	літературні      визначення	назви творів

Повільна
Мажорна	Спокій	 Лірична, м'яка, споглядальна, елегічна, співуча, задумлива, ніжна 	А. Бородін - ноктюрн зі струнного квартету; 
Ф. Шопен - ноктюрни фа-мажор, ре-бемоль мажор, 
Ф. Шуберт – «Аве Марія»;
К. Сен-Санс – «Лебідь»; 
С. Рахманінов - концерт № 2, початок II ч.

Повільна
Мінорна	Смуток	Похмура, тужлива, трагічна, сумна, скорботна	П. Чайковський - початок п'ятої симфонії, 
фінал шостої симфонії; 
Е. Гріг – «Смерть Озе», «Скарга Інгрід» із сюїти «Пергюнт»; 
Ф. Шопен - Прелюдія до- мінор; 

Швидка
Мінорна	Гнів	Драматична, схвильована, тривожна, неспокійна, гнівна, зла, відчайдушна	Ф. Шопен - Етюди № 12, 23, 24; Скерцо № 1; прелюдії № 16, 24; 
О. Скрябін - Етюд № 6, тв. 8; 
П. Чайковський - Увертюра «Буря»; 
Р. Шуман – «Порив»; 
Л. Бетховен - фінали сонат: 14, 23.

Швидка
Мажорна	Радість 	Святкова, тріумфуюча, бадьора, весела, радісна	Шостакович – «Святкова увертюра»; 
Ф. Ліст - фінали угорських рапсодій № 6, 10, 11, 
В. Моцарт – «Маленька нічна серенада» (I і IVч. ); 
Л. Бетховен - фінали симфоній № 5. 6, 9.



Добірка класичної музики 
для регуляції  психоемоційного стану дитини

•	   Зменшення почуття тривоги та невпевненості:
Шопен «Мазурка», Штраус «Вальси».

•	   Зменшення дратівливості, розчарування, підвищення почуття належності до прекрасного світу природи:
Бах «Контата 2»,Бетховен «Місячна соната», «Симфонія ля-мінор».

•	   Для  загального заспокоєння, задоволення :
Бетховен  «Симфонія 6», частина 2,Брамс «Колискова»,Шуберт «Аве Марія»,Шопен «Ноктюрн соль-мінор»,Дебюссі «Світло місяця»

•	   Зняття симптомів гіпертонії і напруженості у відносинах з іншими людьми:
Бах «Концерт ре-мінор» для скрипки, «Кантата 21»,Барток «Соната для фортепіано», «Квартет 5»,Брукнер «Меса ля-мінор».
•	   Для зменшення головного болю, пов'язаного з емоційною напругою:
Моцарт «Дон Жуан»,Лист «Угорська рапсодія»,Хачатурян «Сюїта Маскарад».
•	   Для підняття загального життєвого тонусу, поліпшення самопочуття, активності, настрою:
Чайковський «Шоста симфонія», 3 частина,Бетховен «Увертюра Едмонд»,
Шопен "Прелюдія 1, опус 28",Лист "Угорська рапсодія" 2.
•	    Для зменшення злості, заздрості до успіхів інших людей:
Бах «Італійський концерт»,Гайдн «Симфонія».

Музична аптечка

«Не хочу, не буду, іди геть, ти - погана !!!»
Лікуємо: Гайдн, Чайковський, Пахмутова, Таривердієв, «Світло Місяця» Дебюссі, «Лебідь» Сен-Санса, Шуберт, Шуман, Чайковський «Лебедине озеро», Лист, Моцарт

«Головка болить»
Лікуємо: «Весняна пісня» Мендельсона та Джорджа Гершвіна, полонез Огінського

«Животик болить»
Лікуємо: «Вальс квітів» (балет Чайковського «Лускунчик»)

«Не думається»
Лікуємо: Бетховен «Місячна соната» (полегшить інтелектуальну діяльність)

«Болить, болить, болить»
Лікуємо: Анальгетики в світі звуків - Бах, Гендель

«Заснути не можу»
Лікуємо: Колискова Брамса, сюїта з балету «Пер Гюнт» Гріга, збірник «Колисаночкі»
«Мені сумно»
Лікуємо: Вальси з балетів Чайковського, «На трійці» «Весна» «Пори року» Вівальді

«Горлечко болить»
Лікуємо: Лідируючу роль у боротьбі з простудними і багатьма іншими інфекціями грают тембри духових інструментів.

На всі випадки життя кращі ліки для малюка —музика Моцарта!

----------

dasha_bene (16.08.2016), iraalex2006 (08.01.2020), Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), аліса (19.09.2019), илатан (22.11.2018), ирико (02.02.2018), Ирма 77 (20.11.2017), маэстро87 (21.09.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (16.02.2016), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), Ольгадайченко (21.03.2020)

----------


## изгнанник

Ігри та вправи, що використовуються на заняттях .
 Вправи для тренування дихання.
Одним із елементів музикотерапії є вокалотерапія, яка неможлива без правильного дихання. Данні вправи використовуються в якості початкових етапів музичного заняття  або безпосередньо перед тим, як перейти до вокального виконання  - співів. Попередньо педагог говорить , що для гарного співу спочатку треба навчитись правильно дихати, і в цьому допоможуть  веселі вправи . Кожна вправа одночасно являє собою веселу забаву , котра може потім повторюватись дітьми в години дозвілля.


Дві   собаки
Розповісти дітям  цікаву історію, задаючи цим слідуючі  емоційні образи.
-На вулиці бігали дві собаки – велика і маленька . Вони бігали дуже довго і дуже втомились. Підбігли вони одна до одної і стали поряд. При цьому вони голосно та тяжко дихали. Зараз я візьму чарівну паличку і перетворю вас в тих самих веселих песиків , котрі гуляли на вулиці. Покажіть спочатку , як дихала велика собака. Уявіть при цьому ,що вона дуже-дуже велика.(діти , висунувши язики, показують , як дихала велика собака)
-Ні,-ця собака дуже втомилась , навіть задихатись почали від того що набігалась. Отже, її дихання буде частим. А ну покажіть яким. (іде показ дітей-часте дихання)
-Тепер покажіть, як буде дихати маленька собачка. „Голос” її дихання буде відрізнятись  від „голосу” дихання великої собаки? ( іде показ і порівняння дітьми)
-Залишилось показати , як ми по диханню можемо дізнатись ,що маленька собачка також набігалась і дуже втомилась. (діти показують різне дихання високими та низькими „голосами”)
-Дуже добре. А тепер я візьму чарівну паличку і  знову перетворю вас на людей. Дякую за вашу старанність , тому що в цій грі ми з вами зробили зарядку для нашого дихання , а без правильного гарного дихання немає голосу. Тепер можемо співати.

----------

dasha_bene (16.08.2016), iraalex2006 (08.01.2020), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), Ирма 77 (20.11.2017), катя 98 (21.07.2016), Колибри (28.10.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (16.02.2016), Осянечка (08.10.2018)

----------


## изгнанник

Фантазія.

Пояснити дітям , що сьогодні на занятті  всі знову будуть займатись тренуванням свого дихального апарату, і допоможе в цьому один звук – „ш”.
-Давайте згадаємо, коли  ми в житті чуємо звук „ш”. Він  може бути протяжним „шшшшшшшшшш”. Давайте повторимо його всі разом(повторити разом з дітьми протяжний „ш”)
Ідуть відповіді дітей. Цей звук зустрічається ,коли :
-коли шелестить листя на деревах
-здувається повітряна кулька
-шумить море
-жариться картопелька на сковорідці
-шипить змія тощо
Діти при цьому імітують рухи, під час яких ми чуємо звук „ш”. Вимовляючи цей звук, руками показують морські хвилі, гілки, які колишуться від вітру тощо.
Ускладнюючи вправи, інші покази можна виконувати із зміною динаміки звуку „ш” – послаблюючи та підсилюючи його звучання.

----------

Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), илатан (22.11.2018)

----------


## изгнанник

Якщо діти вже уміють робити глибокий вдих перед початком співів, можна спробувати ускладнити завдання – розучити з дітьми особливу пісеньку . Такі пісеньки називають докучливі , або безкінечні. Спочатку з дітьми розучується текст пісеньки-скоромовки, потім показується , як вона повинна виконуватись  не перериваючи дихання, неголосно , щоб повітря економно витрачалось. Нехай в якості тренування діти спробують навчитись вимовляти  фрази , не переводячи дихання , тобто не роблячи додаткового вдиху. По мірі того , як діти отримують навички вимовляння скоромовки, вони  навчаються співати безкінечну пісеньку на звуках різної висоти – піднімаючись все вище і вище по музичному звукоряду.

  Дихальна вправа "Кулька"

Запропонуйте дитині уявити, що в животику у неї надувна кулька. Вдих носиком - кулька надувається і стає велика-велика. Животик випинається. Видих - кулька здувається із звуком -с-, -з- або -ш-. Нехай малюк виконає вправу 3-4 рази.

----------

Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019)

----------


## изгнанник

Сонячний оркестр

Попередня підготовка. Для проведення цієї розваги  знадобляться шумові іграшки  - свистульки , дзвіночки , бубон та ін. Напередодні дітям показують прийоми вилучення звуків з даних інструментів.
Дітям потрібно розповісти, що люди завжди любили сонечко. Бо все наше життя на землі залежить від сонця. В давні часи до сонечка звертались за допомогою, щоб погода була хороша, на честь нього і ярмарки влаштовували, і іграшки виготовляли. Особливо до такого свята любили виготовляти іграшки музичні , щоб свистіли, тріщали , сонечко пробуджували. Сьогодні дітям пропонується  самим зробити шумовий оркестр, який буде присвячений сонечку.
Дітям показують корзину з шумовими музичними інструментами. Ось вони які, різні – сталеві, дерев’яні, глиняні. Діти знайомляться з тим , як можна грати на цих музичних інструментах. Після оволодіння дітьми навичками гри на різних шумових музичних інструментах, треба їх роздати дітям, створюючи тим самим „Сонячний оркестр”. Запропонувати дітям згадати будь-яку веселу  пісеньку, яку потрібно заспівати для сонечка в особистому супроводі. Після чого іде виконання пісні про сонечко  і одночасно звучить шумовий „Сонячний оркестр”. Для виконання цього завдання можна згадати народну пісеньку „сонечко – сонечко ,виглянь у віконечко”, котра співається  на двох сусідніх звуках  з додаванням знизу ходу на квартовий інтервал.

----------


## изгнанник

Для того щоб знайти  необхідний тембр звучання, фахівці радять уявити та відтворити ніжно-захоплений, пестливий видих ротом, так званий “шепітний подих”. Для того щоб його відчути, спробуйте видихнути тепле повітря на долоню і  запам'ятати це відчуття. 
«В основі сприйняття людським організмом музики лежить вплив біологічно активних речовин на певні структури мозку, - розповідає кандидат філологічних наук Олена Єрмакова,  - і, як відзначають педіатри, найбільш м'який, оберігаючий  вплив, робить саме виконання колискових пісень. Нанизування вигаданих образів впливає на маленьку людину як психотерапевтична метафора, що занурює дитячий мозок, який тільки розвивається, у  стан трансу». 
             Тюменські дослідники провели ряд асоціативних експериментів, які повинні були виявити фоносемантику текстів пісень для малят. Так, відомо, наприклад, що кожен звук відповідає певному фізичному коливанню. Коли всі звуки зведені воєдино, вони викликають певні зміни в головному мозку слухаюча. Таким чином, можна спостерігати, як текст тієї або іншої пісні впливає на дитину. Дані з датчиків, прикріплених до голови, знімаються та обробляються за допомогою спеціальної програми «Словодел» на комп'ютері. Вся інформація відображається у вигляді певних колірних спектрів. 
Кожен кольори відповідає тій або іншій висоті та частоті звуку. Ритми альфа, бета, дельта та тета є показниками того, на яких довжинах хвиль на мозок впливає даний текст. Наприклад, ритми альфа та бета - це стан фізичної і розумової активності, дельта - глибокої розслабленості та сну, а тета - це змінений стан свідомості, тобто активність головного мозку.

----------


## изгнанник

Ігри та вправи з музикою
 Вправа "Звук затихає"
 Мета. Розвивати у дітей вміння концентрувати увагу й зосереджуватися.
 Обладнання: дзвоник або будь-який інший музичний інструмент зі звучанням, що поступово затихає (фортепіано, гітара, монохорд, гонг, трикутник, китайський дзвоник "Чарівний вітер" та ін.).
 Зміст
 Варіант 1. Педагог просить дітей (дитину) прислухатися до дзвоника (струни, клавіші, гонгу) доти, доки його звук зовсім не стихне.
 Варіант 2. Можна використовувати парасольку, до якої підвішені металеві пластинки, дзвіночки, що мають приємний неголосний звук. Парасолька обертається — дзвіночки дзвенять, зупиняється — дзвіночки затихають. Діти (дитина) вслухаються доти, доки звук не припиниться повністю, показуючи руками затихання.

----------

Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), илатан (22.11.2018)

----------


## изгнанник

Гра "Музична лічба"
 Мета. Закріплювати знання дітей про числа в межах 20.
 Обладнання: дитячі музичні інструменти (металофони або маракаси, бубни, трикутники).
 ЗМІСТ
 Дошкільнятам роздають дитячі музичні інструменти. Спочатку звук програє одна дитина, повідомляє й запам'ятовує своє число "один"; потім до неї приєдну-ється друга, граючи той самий звук на своєму інструменті — "два"; потім третя — і так далі до двадцяти. Потім педагог пропонує: "Зіграйте 15". Це означає, що всі, хто був 16-м, 17-м, 18-м, 19-м і 20-м не грають, а перші п'ятнадцятеро під "диригування" педагога виконують 15 звуків одночасно.
 "Музична лічба" дає змогу наочно простежити не лише за порядком чисел у межах 20, а й встановити взаємозв'язок: як від збільшення кількості виконавців
 збільшується насиченість звучання і навпаки.
 Гру можна варіювати, "призначаючи" кожну дитину іншим числом (послідовно один за одним або врозкид) — так ненав'язливо повторюється певне розташування числа у числовому ряді — "після", "перед", "між".

----------

Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019)

----------


## изгнанник

Кольоротерапія


 Людину все життя оточують кольо¬ри. Часто вони впливають на наш настрій, самопочуття. Діти дуже чутливі до кольорів. 
 Ще в утробі матері немовля позитивно сприймає червоно-рожеве оточення, в якому пе¬ребуває. А споглядання кольорів веселки сприяє вбиранню енергії Сонця, гармонізації почуттів та думок.

 Запропонуйте дітям обрати кольорову картку, яка їм подобається найбільше, а потім визначте, чи відповідають їхні 
 почуття обраному кольору.
 Орієнтовні емоційні значення кольорів:
 ♦ жовтий — радість;
 ♦ червоний — щастя;
 ♦ синій — образа, зосередженість;
 ♦ зелений — спокій;
 ♦ голубий — замріяність;
 ♦ сірий — сум;
 ♦ помаранчевий — піднесення, радісне здиву¬вання;
 ♦ коричневий — утома.
 Діти віком від 1 року незалежно від національнос¬ті і місця проживання надають перевагу однаковим кольорам — червоному, жовтому, помаранчевому. Менш популярні у них синій, зелений, фіолетовий .
 Ставлення до кольорів проявляється в малюнках малят. Дослідження В. Мухі¬ної показали, що діти найчастіше обира¬ють кольори з характеристикою "яскра¬вий", "світлий", "чистий". До похмурих, холодних, темних відтінків дошкільнята вдаються тоді, коли дорослі пропону¬ють їм намалювати щось неприємне. "Чорне — брудне — негарне", — кажуть вони. Тож, як бачимо, при виборі кольо¬рів діти більше спираються не на пред¬метні асоціації, а на враження.
 Яскраві кольори радують, приваб¬люють дошкільнят. Вони не дратують, а навпаки, заспокоюють їх, дають можливість почуватися комфортно. Здавна відомо, що колір може на¬віть лікувати. На цьому явищі базу¬ється такий оздоровчий напрямок, як кольоротерапія.

 Розглянемо, як різні кольори впли¬вають на організм.

 Зелений колір: помічний при пе¬ревтомі та головному болі, заспокоює нервову систему.
 Червоний колір: ніби випромінює тепло, акти¬візує сили організму та навіть лікує застуду. Цей колір стимулює серцеву діяльність, активізує обмін речовин. Але з ним треба бути обережним: тривала його дія може призвести до перевтоми та роздра¬тування.
 Жовтий: колір радості та оптимізму. Сприяє зміцненню нервової системи та зору. Якщо довго дивитися на жовтий колір, то швидше відійдуть по¬гані думки, поліпшиться настрій.
 Оранжевий колір: корисний при порушеннях шлунково-кишкового тракту, стимулює роботу щи¬товидної залози, підвищує апетит.
 Голубий колір: знімає стрес і нервове напру¬ження, заспокійливо діє на організм, знижує арте¬ріальний тиск.
 Синій колір: ефективний у боротьбі зі стресом. Кажуть: якщо довго дивитися на синє, минає біль. Цей колір також заспокійливо діє на очі.
 Фіолетовий і бузковий: за характером впливу подібні до синього та голубого. Це кольори благо¬родства. Нестача цього кольору може спричинити депресію, тож коли інколи дитина віддає перевагу фіолетовому і бузковому, це може бути сигналом про душевний дискомфорт.
 Те, які кольори ми обираємо, а яких уникаємо, з якими асоціюємо певні почуття, емоції, характе¬ризує нас самих. Колір має хвильову енергетичну природу, а отже, ми його відчуваємо найчастіше навіть несвідомо. Нерідко сліпі люди, відчуття яких більш загострені, здатні розрізняти кольори на до¬тик. На наш мозок щодня впливають енергії різних кольорів. Від кольору стін кімнати, наприклад, може залежати настрій, апетит, зосередженість, натхнен¬ня, бажання чи небажання перебувати в цьому при¬міщенні. Те саме можна сказати і про колірну гаму нашого одягу та одягу людей, які нас оточують.
 У "Вченні про колір" Й. Гете писав: "Колір — це про¬дукт світла, що викликає емоції". Коли ми кажемо "почорнів від горя", "почервонів від гніву", "позеленів від злості", "посірів від страху", то не сприймаємо ці ви¬слови буквально, а інтуїтивно пов'язуємо емоційні пе¬реживання людини зі здатністю виразити їх кольором.
 Нервова система здорової дитини потребує по¬зитивного енергетичного впливу, яскравих кольорів і світлих їх відтінків навколо себе.
 Учені також встановили взаємозв'язок між кольо¬ром та групою крові. Людям з І групою найбільше підходять червоні та оранжеві відтінки. Для норма¬лізації життєвих процесів тих, у кого II група крові, рекомендуються голубий і зелений тони, які особли¬во добре впливають на тіло та розумові здібності. Люди з III групою мають ширший вибір: червоний, оранжевий кольори стимулюють процеси їхньої життєдіяльності, підвищують розумову активність; голубий і зелений — заспокоюють нервову систему, а фіолетовий сприяє підняттю настрою. Людям з IV групою крові (що схожі за своїми енергетичними характеристиками з II групою) треба якомога часті¬ше споглядати голубе і зелене.

 У практичній роботі з дошкільнятами умовно мож¬на виділити три рівні використання кольоротерапії:

 1) організаційні можливості кольору (система освітлення та колірне оформлення інтер'єрів приміщень дитсадка);
 2) педагогічні можливості кольору (навчання, роз¬виток, виховання);
 3) реабілітаційні можливості кольору (оздоровлен¬ня, лікування, психологічний колорит).

 Виходячи зі сказаного, рекомендуємо проводити з дошкільнятами таку роботу з кольоротерапії: 
 1. Вправи на релаксацію ("Зелений ліс", "Зоряне дихання" тощо).

 2. Графічні вправи "Хвилинки-кольоринки" з ме¬тою заспокоєння дітей. Протягом 4-5 хвилин діти роблять кольоровими олівцями, фломасте¬рами довільні малюнки. Це можуть бути просто лінії, круги, сніжинки, квіти тощо. Такі вправи заспокоюють дитину, дають їй змогу відпочити, отримати позитивні емоції.
 3. Міні-заняття з кольоротерапії рекомендовано проводити вже з раннього віку.

----------

Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), vasmar280760 (26.06.2020), Елена Шевчук (03.01.2017), илатан (22.11.2018), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## изгнанник

Арт-терапія
 Арт-терапія — лікування мистецтвом. Відносно новий метод психотерапії, який досить широко ви¬користовується і в роботі з дошкільнятами.
 Ще древні мудреці вважали, що мистецтво і твор¬чість лікують душу і тіло.
 Запропонуйте вихованцеві виразити свої емоції, почуття, проблеми за допомогою ліплення, малю¬вання. Можна залучити й інші види мистецтва: теат¬ральні вистави, літературну творчість. Такі заняття допомагають зняти психічне напруження як у дітей, так і в дорослих.
 Арт-терапія поєднує використання різних видів образотворчості: малюнка, живопису, монотипії, мозаїки, колажу, ліплення масок тощо. Переваги цього методу — відносна простота в застосуванні, багатство матеріалів, можливість поєднувати його з будь-якими іншими психотерапевтичними мето¬дами, серед яких: музикотерапія, танцювальна те¬рапія, драматерапія, казкотерапія, кольоротерапія, пісочна терапія.
 Усі види мистецтва мають оздоровчий вплив на здоров'я дітей. Так, усім дітям необхідне щодня малювання, особливо з елементами фантазування. Небажання малюка малювати має насторожити до¬рослого, змусити замислитися про причину відмови.
 Дуже важливими є читання як пасивний варі¬ант арт-терапії та придумування різних оповідок, казок як її активний варіант. Фантазуючи, малюки часто створюють собі нову, яскраву реальність і розв'язують таким чином власні проблеми. Напри-клад, дітям, які мають труднощі в спілкуванні (бо¬яться чужих людей, незнайомих дітей), доречно за¬пропонувати придумати казку про те, як хлопчик чи дівчинка боялися незнайомих людей і як потім ви¬явилося, що людина, яка викликала в них недовіру, дуже добра.

 Переваги арт-терапії
 1. Арт-терапія не має обмежень у використанні, оскільки не вимагає наявності особливих здіб¬ностей до образотворчої діяльності чи художніх навичок, тож підходить кожному.
 2. Як засіб невербального спілкування вона особ¬ливо цінна для тих, кому важко передати свої переживання словами.
 3. Арт-терапія як засіб вільного самовираження та самопізнання передбачає атмосферу довіри, високої толерантності, уваги до внутрішнього світу людини.
 4. Дає значний позитивний емоційний заряд, фор¬мує активну життєву позицію, впевненість у сво¬їх силах.

----------

Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), Sолнце (25.06.2020), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## изгнанник

Танцювально-рухова терапія

 Танець — один з видів рухової терапії, який, зо¬крема, дає дитині також можливість самовиражати¬ся, самореалізовуватися, передавати свої емоції та почуття.
 Використання музичних творів поглиблює емо¬ційне сприйняття, вивільнює почуття, що дістає своє вираження в русі, а це, у свою чергу, сприяє особистісному розвитку та самореалізації, кращому розумінню власного "Я".
 Виразні рухи людини — обов'язковий компо¬нент емоцій. Немає такої емоції або переживання, які б не передавалися в рухах, і не лише в міміці, а й у жестах рук, рухах ніг, голови, тулуба, напруженні 
 або розслабленні мускулатури, характері й темпі дихання тощо. Через виразні рухи людина може усвідомити свій внутрішній стан, а також повідомити іншого про свої переживання, наміри, сподівання.
 Через танець можна виразити все, навіть те, що неможливо висловити словами. Він дає дитині змо¬гу краще усвідомити можливості власного тіла, не лише поліпшує фізичне та емоційне здоров'я, а є ще й улюбленою розвагою. Педагог, спостерігаючи за групою під час танцю, оцінює сильні і слабкі сто¬рони репертуару рухів учасників, після чого визна¬чає, які з них змінити або вдосконалити. 
 Сміхотерапія

 У народі кажуть: "Сміх — це здоров'я". Справді, він допомагає зняти стрес, підняти настрій, спри¬яє виділенню потрібних гормонів в організм, задіює м'язи обличчя та тіла людини.
 Наука про сміх — гіотологія — стверджує, що сміх позитивно впливає на фізичний розвиток дітей. Дві тисячі років тому Гіппократ в одному з творів акцен¬тував увагу на користі сміху, розглядаючи його як лікувальний засіб. Лев Толстой зазначав, що сміх породжує бадьорість, а Максим Горький вважав, що "розумний сміх — чудовий збудник енергії". Сьогод¬ні сміхотерапія практикується в усьому світі.
 Виявляється, сміх буває різним: веселим і отруй¬ним, радісним і сумним, розумним і недоречним, іронічним і щирим, цинічним і сором'язливим. І не кожен сміх позитивно впливає на наше здоров'я.
 Окрім того, сміх як важливий спосіб дихання, за якого вдих подовжується, а видих, навпаки, скоро¬чується, дає легеням можливість повністю звільни¬тися від повітря. Він також знижує частоту ритму серця, нормалізує артеріальний тиск, сприяє ви-робленню життєво необхідних гормонів радості. Реакція імунної системи на сміх прямо протилежна реакції на стрес. Навіть саме промовляння "хі-хі", "хо-хо", "ха-ха" дає клітинам імунної системи команду атакувати чужорідні для них тіла — віруси, злоякісні клітини тощо. Тому сміх рівнозначний прогулянці по лісу чи кисневому коктейлю. Але цим позитивна дія сміху не вичерпується.
 Якщо вам бракує часу на повноцінний відпо¬чинок, застосуйте сміхотерапію. Адже сміх знімає напруження з 80 груп м'язів, задіює практично всі м'язи обличчя, при цьому підвищується їхній тонус, а це поліпшує зовнішній вигляд.
 Щоб діти росли здоровими, веселими, слід впро¬ваджувати в освітньо-виховний процес "хвилинки-смішинки", розваги, гуморини, що викликають позитивні емоції. Елементи сміхотерапії корисно використовувати під час проведення фізкультхви-линок, фізкультпауз чи на перервах між заняттями тощо.

----------

dasha_bene (16.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), Sолнце (25.06.2020), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## изгнанник

Казкотерапія

 Казкові фольклорні сюжети — своєрідні матри¬ці, що відображають головні душевні та суспільні конфлікти людей. Споконвіку старші покоління пе¬редавали в казках своїм нащадкам мрії про нездо¬ланність Добра і Правди, про щасливе життя. У них гармонійно поєднуються реальне і фантастичне. У процесі роботи над казкою у дітей розвивається творчість, уява, позитивні емоції, що має величез¬ний вплив на формування духовно здорової, компе¬тентної особистості.
 "Цілющі" властивості казки покладено в основу ці¬лого напряму сучасної психотерапії — казкотерапії.
 Казкотерапія спонукає шукати відображення каз¬кових подій у поведінці людей, проблемах і спосо¬бах їх розв'язання у реальному житті.
 Діти дуже люблять казки. У казковій формі лег¬ше побачити та зрозуміти свої вади й проблеми. Казковому персонажеві простіше придумати ви¬хід зі складної ситуації, адже в казці все мож¬ливо! До того ж, як відомо, казки завжди добре закінчуються.
 Мета казкотерапії — допомогти людині побачити не так реальний світ, як те враження, яке він на них справляє, тобто свій внутрішній стан. Щоб описа¬ти його, вони шукають у реальному світі аналогії і, оперуючи ними, створюють образи, що відповіда¬ють їхнім почуттям. Це називається метафорою. Саме метафоричною мовою говорить наша психіка, а точніше — права півкуля головного мозку. Вчені вважають, що ця півкуля мозку відповідає і за наше здоров'я.
 Отже, тривале психологічне напруження, викли¬кане страхом, призводить до дисбалансу в організ¬мі дитини, а це, у свою чергу, викликає різні роз¬лади, і як наслідок — серйозні хвороби.
 Три-чотирирічні діти люблять робити героями своїх казок іграшки, маленьких чоловічків, звірят. Чотири-шестирічні використовують образи фей, принцес... У дітей шести-семи років герої схожі на них.
 Кожне заняття казкотерапією має закінчуватися обговоренням: "Чого навчила казка?".
 Сюжети пропонованих казок, що ство¬рюються як психотерапевтичні, обов'язково передбачають можливості для зміни героїв казки в кращий бік, а також ситуації вибо¬ру, що потребують від них відповідального рішення. Наприклад, казка може підказати, що неконтрольована агресивність, насиль¬ство, егоїзм, байдужість до людей і до себе самого — це погано, і що не дуже добре проводити життя в марноті і примхах.
 Значення мудрої, доброї казки у вихо¬ванні дітей важко переоцінити. Адже це не лише скарбничка мудрості, а й невичерпне джерело розвитку емоційної сфери і твор¬чого потенціалу дитини. Ознайомивши ді¬тей із змістом казки, слід розглянути з ними сюжет, визначити характери персонажів, оцінити їхні вчинки. Варто також запитати, хто з персонажів найбільше сподобався і не сподобався, чому, проаналізувати деякі си¬туації, вислови, образи.
 Можливі форми роботи над казкою "Колосок"
 1. Придумати казку на новий лад. Яким буде Пів¬ник у новій історії? Які — мишенята? Яка казка по¬добається більше? Чому? Скласти продовження іс¬торії зі щасливим кінцем.
 2. Дібрати прислів'я до казки "Колосок". Напри¬клад: "Праця людину годує, а лінь марнує", "Що зробив, те й заробив", "Без трудів не їстимеш пи¬рогів".
 3. "Бюро знахідок". Назвати казки за предметни¬ми малюнками: колосок, червона шапочка, горщик каші...
 4. Творчі завдання:

 ♦ Чому мишенят звали Круть і Верть?
 ♦ Придумайте нові імена мишенятам.
 ♦ Складіть задачу за казкою "Колосок".
 ♦ Казковий дизайн. "Напечімо пиріжків". Діти ліп¬лять пиріжки з глини, а потім кожен прикра¬шає свій виріб. Після цього організовуються сюжетно-рольові ігри "Кав'ярня", "Магазин".

 5. Казковий сюрприз. Вихователь вдягає наго-лівничок-маску Півника та спідничку з кишенями. У кишенях лежать сердечка з індивідуальними звер¬таннями до кожної дитини від імені персонажів каз¬ки "Колосок". Наприклад, запитання та побажання від мишенят: "Сашко, покажи, як ми танцюємо", "Наталочко, поясни, чому ми іноді лінуємося?", "Олю, станцюй нам улюблений таночок".
 6. Знайти помилку в казці. Наприклад: дорослий читає казку, а діти називають і виправляють помилки в ній: "Була собі Коза. І мала вона сімох гарненьких кошенят. Одного разу зібралася Коза піти з хати, та й каже своїм пухнастим дітлахам: Кошенята, дітонь¬ки, зачиніть хатиноньку! Піду я на ставок...".
 7. Ранкова гімнастика за казкою "Червона шапочка".
 8. Запропонувати початок нових казок на основі відомих, щоб діти придумали, як розгортатиметься сюжет. Наприклад: вінегрет із двох казок під на¬звою "Колобок зустрічає Кота в чоботях"; або герої в нових обставинах: "Коза з козенятами на безлюд¬ному острові".
 9. Театралізована інсценівка відомих дітям казок.
 Отже, казка розвиває в дітей моральні якості. У словесно-емоційній формі вона ненав'язливо під¬водить дитину до самостійних висновків: чому саме слід поводитися добре; чому цінуються лише гарні вчинки.

----------

Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), Ольга-музыкант (27.10.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## изгнанник

это с форума
кажется это автор Stahmich83.Спасибо!

Может кому тоже пригодится! Я пишу  книгу по арт терапии,напишу поделюсь!

----------

елена михайловна (03.02.2021), Юляся (27.09.2017)

----------


## юлисанна

Вивчення теорії музики в Днз за допомогою ейдотехніки.
Конспект музичного заняття з старшими дошкільнятами.
З чого складається музика?
(Подорож до Феї Музики).

Мета:Ознайомити дітей з поняттями: нота, ритм, рух мелодії вгору, вниз та стояння на місці, за звуковисотністю яка буває мелодія, характер, настрій та темп музики , три кити або (жанри) музики: пісня, танець, марш, за допомогою елементів ейдотехніки.
Розвивати звуковисотний слух, почуття ритму, уяву, вчити орієнтуватися в термінах: нота, ритм, рух мелодії вгору, вниз та стояння на місці, за звуковисотністю яка буває мелодія, характер, настрій та темп музики , три кити або (жанри) музики: пісня, танець, марш, та на практиці асоціативно поєднувати  жанри  музики  відносно  змісту  посібників (характер малюнку).
Обладнання: Фортепіано , посібники « музична драбинка», «визнач за ритмом» «з чого складається музика».
Хід заняття:
(Діти під музичний супровід заходять до залу ,сідають на стільчики).
Музкерівник: Доброго дня малятка, любі хлопчики й дівчатка. Рада вас бачити у нашому казковому залі.
Діти: Доброго дня!
Музкерівник: Сьогодні ми з вами потрапимо в чарівне королівство, в якому живе прекрасна фея яку всі лагідно називають – Музика. А цю Фею завжди оточують семеро казкових гномиків які називаються –нотками.
Ой , подивіться дітки наші гномики всі різні – і коли вони йдуть за Феєю на прогулянку в чарівний ліс або галявинку, вони стають в шеренгу яка називається ритм. Ритм - це чергування довгих та коротких звуків. Довгі звуки (гномики) ми називаємо-Та, а короткі-Ті-Ті.
Дітки скажіть будь-ласка як називаються наші гномики,і що таке ритм?
Діти: Гномики бувають різні довгі та короткі, а називаються вони –Та , Ті-Ті.
Музкерівник: Правильно , тож продовжимо нашу цікаву подорож по чарівному королівству.
Кожного ранку наші гномики виходять  на ранкову гімнастику , вона  називається  – Мелодія. Гномики з радістю піднімаються то в гору, то в низ, а то стоять на місті.
Музкерівник: Тож куди наші гномики можуть підніматися?
Діти: Вгору, вниз та стояти на місці.
Музкерівник: Молодці, мелодія в нас може підніматися вгору, вниз, та може стояти на місті.(Показую приклад на посібнику).
Музкерівник: Ось мандруємо ми далі… В незвичайному садку живе чарівна пташечка і співає вона високо , високо ,  дзвінко – Цвірінь - Цвірінь.
( Імітую голосом спів пташки у верхньому  регістрі ) .
 Наші гномики завжди з задоволенням слухають чарівний спів пташечки.
Музкерівник: А у казковому лісі чарівного королівства живе Ведмедик-Потапович , і коли гномики до нього приходять у гості він їх вітає низьким своїм голосом (Добрий день гномики….).
(Імітую голосом рев Ведмедика-Потаповича (Добрий  День).
Музкерівник: А хто мені відповість з діток, яким голосом співає в нас пташечка та реве Ведмедик - Потапович?
Діти: Пташечка співає високо (цвірінь-цвірінь) а ведмедик-реве низьким голосом (Діти імітують голосом як говорять тваринки).
Музкерівнки: Ви справились із завданням. Подивіться на наш посібник, (показую на Страуса) Хто це?
Діти: Страус
Музкерівник: Правильно. Але це Страус не простий, а самий справжній вірний друг наших гномиків, коли їм сумно вони приходять до нього і він їх дуже швидко катає , і настрій в них відразу покращується. Тож і темп музики буває як і наш страус - швидкий.
Музкерівник: Подивіться на малюночок,а це хто ?
Діти:Черепаха.
Музкерівник: Так, але вона дуже втомлена, бачите як вона повільно повзе, напевно нікуди не спішить. (Показую, як повзе черепаха). Наші гномики також полюбляють кататися на нашій черепашці,але тільки тоді ,коли вони нікуди не спішать. Тож музика буває не тільки швидка-як пересувається Страус, але й повільна – як пересувається Черепаха.
Музкерівник: Який буває темп в музиці?
Діти: Повільний-як Черепаха повзе, та швидкий як біжить Страус.
Музкерівник: Розумнички ви мої. Подивіться, в чарівному королівстві напевно буде дощик, он яка велика хмаринка вийшла, і наші гномики засумували. Настрій в них змінився , сумно їм відразу стало .
Але завжди після дощика виходить і посміхається-Сонечко,і гномики відразу починають радіти. І музика відразу в нас стає – веселою. 
Музкерівник: Який настрій музики є в чарівному королівстві?
Діти: Настрій буває в гномиків різний,коли світить сонечко то вони посміхаються ,граються, і настрій в них –веселий. А коли виходить велика хмаринка і починається дощик ,гномики починають сумувати. Настрій  в них стає  сумний.
Музкерівник: А ви знаєте ,що в нашої Феї Музики є три помічники ,без якої Феї нашої взагалі б і не було,це три жанри,або три Кити Музики:
1 Кит-це Пісня(коли наші дітки Співають).
2 Кит-це Танець(коли дітки Танцюють)
3 Кит– це Марш( коли дітки Марширують як солдатики).
То ж які Три други є у нашої Феї Музики?
Діти: Три кити ,або три жанри Музики (пісня,танець,марш).
Музкерівник: Молодці малятка, а зараз я вам зіграю фрагмент музичного твору,а ви уважно послухайте його, і потім мені розкажіть який в неї характер,темп,сумна вона чи весела,це пісня ,танець,або марш?
(Граю фрагмент Народного Танцю).
Дитина виходить до посібника та по картинкам розповідає про що вона почула у фрагменті музичного твору.  
Дитина: Прослухавши музичний фрагмент я можу сказати що ця мелодія була, весела , швидка , висока (прозвучала у високому  регістрі) та це був танець .Тому що мелодія була без слів.
Музкерівник : Молодець, відповідь твоя була вірною.
А зараз ми з вами сядемо в чарівний потяг та поїдемо на незвичайну галявину до когось в гості. А до кого саме, ми дізнаємось  пізніше.
(Сідають всі в уявний потяг їдуть, та потрапляють на галявину).


Музкеріник: Ось і привіз нас потяг на квітучу галявину , дивіться скільки трудівниць бджілок збирають цілющий медок, і Божі Корівки нам з вами посміхаються. Подивіться уважно куди Божі Корівки летять?
(Показую на малюнок де Божі корівки піднімаються вгору).
Діти: Вони летять вгору.
Музкерівник: А що в нас може також , як і Корівки підніматися вгору?
Діти: Мелодія.
Музкерівник: Так, звичайно. Ми наші нотки(або гномиків) зобразили у вигляді Божих Корівок та трудівниць Бджілок, де вони як і мелодія піднімаються вгору(показую)вниз(показую )та стоять на місці(демонструю дітям на нашому посібнику рух мелодії).
Музкерівник: А зараз я вам зіграю на фортепіано рух мелодії,а ви маєте уважно послухати та відповісти куди наша мелодія рухається (вниз , вгору,або стоїть на місті).Тільки будьте уважними!
(Граю мелодію як опускається до низу)
Діти: Мелодія рухається вниз.
Музкерівник: (Граю  мелодію стрибаючу  на місті).
Діти: Вона як дощик,стрибає на місті.
Музкерівник: Правильно. А тепер будьте уважними я вам зіграю ще один рух мелодії. (Граю мелодію яка рухається вгору).
Діти: Мелодія рухається вгору.
Музкерівник: Подивіться на нашу галявину (показую на посібник).Наші комашки наче по драбинці рухаються вгору або вниз. Коли мелодія рухається вниз,комашки відповідно рухаються донизу, а коли вона рухається вгору – комашки також рухаються в гору. Коли я програю або проспівую мелодію,діти по черзі підходять до посібника і вказують на відповідне зображення та проспівують мелодію.
Дітки сідаймо швидше знов у потяг та поїдемо у фруктовий сад,там нас чекає ще одна пригода.
(Сідають у потяг та потрапляють у фруктовий сад).
Музкерівник: Ми з вами потрапили до фруктового саду, подивіться які яблучка наливні та черешеньки рясні ростуть у ньому.
(Показую на малюнках яблучка та черешеньки).
А що вони нам нагадують?
Діти:Нотки….
Музкерівник: Правильно, це також нотки які ми зачаклували і перетворили на яблучка та черешеньки.
Але ці яблучка та вишеньки незвичайні бо складають вони з себе – ритм.
Хто мені скаже, що таке ритм?
Дитина: Це чергування довгих та коротких звуків.
Музкерівник: Молодчинка, давайте яблучка ми будемо називати – Та .А що в нас таке –Та?Кого ми так називаємо?
Діти: Довгі звуки ми називаємо- Та…..
Музкерівник : А вишеньки (дві подружки які взялися за ручки) ми називаємо – Ті-Ті….Домовились?
Діти: Так….
Музкерівник: Отож за допомогою нашого посібника ми з вами будемо грати в цікаву гру яка називається «Визнач за ритмом».
Коли я буду показувати на яблучко ви будете казати мені що це –Та,та плескати в долоньки 1 раз,а якщо Ті-Ті то 2 рази. В нас є ще непримітне «сердечко»-Бачите?
Діти:Бачимо…
Музкерівник:Це сердечко в музиці означає «пауза»- це невеличка зупинка в музиці. І її ми будемо показувати відкритими руками (Демонструю).
Показую на ритмічний малюнок діти оплесками відтворюють його.
Діти : Та …Та…Ті-Ті….Та…Пауза. І так до кінця гри.
Музкерівник : Молодці малята, ось і закінчилась наша весела подорож у чарівне королівство де живе Фея –Музика. Вам сподобалась наша подорож?
Тож до наступної зустрічі малятка,Фея Музика буде вас чекати знову і знову!

----------

europe (03.10.2016), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), Sолнце (25.03.2019), елена михайловна (03.02.2021), Олег Лекарь (17.01.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*ДОПОВІДЬ ТА ПРЕЗЕНТАЦІЯ НА ТЕМУ:
«МУЗИКА 
ЯК ЗАСІБ 
ОПТИМІЗАЦІЇ 
ЗДОРОВ'Я 
ДІТЕЙ»*
(Слайд 1) 
(Слайд 2)
Музика - це «...більшзначущий виховний засіб, 
бо ритм і гармонія найбільше проникають 
у глибину душі і найсильніше захоплюють її» 
 Платон. Античний філософ. 
Сучасна культура, заколихуючи дитину не колисковою піснею, а поліфонією телевізійних подразників, змушує психологів, педагогів та батьків шукати засоби оптимізації психосоматичного стану дитини, шляхи формування гармонійної та здорової особистості. 
Наші діти зараз дуже перенасичені інформацією. Спілкування з однолітками в садочку, дорослі розмови вдома, телевізор з постійною рекламою, комп’ютерні ігри – така поліфонія подразників закономірно обумовлює нервовість, неспокій дитини, погіршує продуктивність діяльності. Очевидно, що батькам, вихователям необхідно допомагати дитині підтримувати нормальний психосоматичний стан, домагатися узгодження, злагоди, співзвучності між різними психічними та фізіологічними станами дитини. Впливаючи на підсвідомість, на кожну клітину організму, на ритм серцебиття та дихання, звукові хвилі самі по собі заспокоюють чи збуджують дитину, гармонізують її настрій, тамують неспокій, активізують життєві сили. 
(Слайд 3)
В даний час одним із пріоритетних завдань, що стоять перед педагогами , є збереження здоров'я дітей у процесі виховання та навчання. Формування здорового способу життя має починатися вже в дитячому саду. У цій справі немає дрібниць. Вся життєдіяльність дитини в дошкільному закладі повинна бути спрямована на збереження і зміцнення здоров'я.
(Слайд 4)

(Слайд 5)
Найважливіша роль відводиться музиці. Недарма німецький композитор і педагог Карл Орф говорив, що «розмовляти з дітьми треба музикою». Науковими дослідженнями доведено: будь-який звук викликає у людини скорочення мускулатури. Сприйняття і розуміння музики полягає у відчутті її зв'язками, м'язами, диханням, рухом.
(Слайд 6)
Музичне виховання може бути результативним, коли воно спирається на комплекс різних видів і форм музичної діяльності, тісно пов'язаних між собою: спів, слухання музики, музично - ритмічні рухи, гра на дитячих інструментах.
 Музично - ритмічна діяльність становить приблизно 40-50 % обсягу завдань кожного музичного заняття, в першій частині якої виконуються вправи, що сприяють освоєнню певних танцювально-ігрових елементів, що тренують в чіткій ритмічній передачі основних рухів (ходьба , біг), що допомагають орієнтуватися у виконанні різних перебудов. Після співу і слухання музики проводяться ігри, танці, хороводи .
(Слайд 7)
 По тому, як дитина ходить, бігає, стрибає, можна судити про її  фізичний розвиток, уміння координувати рухи, емоційний настрій. Якщо у дитини погано розвинені основні рухи, то з нею вельми важко розучувати танці та ігри: всі вони включають ходьбу, біг або стрибкові рухи. Чим більше руховий досвід дитини, тим більше впевненості вона набуває. Крім того, рухи служать стимулом для дозрівання нервових зв'язків. Обмеження дитини в русі може стати однією з причин затримки її психічного розвитку .
 Музично - ритмічні вправи сприяють формуванню :
	опорно-рухового апарату;
	гарної постави ;
	пластики, гнучкості і розтяжки;
	вмінню рухатися узгоджено з музикою.
 Дошкільник пластичний, тому можна виправити всі види патологій. Але можна і нашкодити. На жаль, ми ніяк не відійдемо від практики затягувань, наприклад, досить тривале читання віршів на святі. Тривала статика категорично шкідлива. Більше 1 - 1,5 хвилин не можна сидіти або стояти в одній позі. Шкідливі тривалі вправи, які дають більше навантаження на опорно-руховий апарат. Не можна перевантажувати лікоть, щиколотки, коліна, п'яткову кістку. Слід до кінця випрямлятися після нахилів, поворотів; постійно стежити за диханням. Працюючи з дітьми над ритмічними вправами, педагог повинен домагатися точного виконання рухів, стежити за правильністю постави. Порушення постави позначаються не тільки на зовнішньому вигляді дитини, але і на її здоров'ї: неправильне положення тіла веде до звуження грудної клітки і викривлення хребта, що ускладнює роботу серця і легенів. Основні вимоги до постави полягають в наступному: плечі опущені і відведені трохи назад, голова піднята, спина пряма, грудна клітка виступає вперед, живіт підтягнутий. 
(Слайд 8) 
Професор О.М. Крестовніков у своїй книзі «Нариси про фізіології фізичних вправ» писав, що рухи, що здійснюються під музику, виконуються легше, дихальний апарат працює більш енергійно, збільшується глибина дихання, підвищується поглинання кисню.
Танець, міміка і жест - один із способів вираження почуттів і переживань. Як вказував И.М.Сеченов, будь-яке переживання закінчується напругою якої-небудь групи м'язів. Масажуючи, вправляючи ці затиснуті м'язи, можна послабити м'язову «броню панцира», і затиснуті в ньому емоції отримають можливість вільного виходу. Гнучке тіло більш здатне до прояву різних почуттів, що відбиваються в рухах, міміці. 
Відомо, що кожне невротичне порушення супроводжується і порушенням ритмічних процесів, що відбуваються в організмі.
  Музика, як ритмічний подразник, стимулює фізіологічні процеси, що протікають ритмічно в руховій і в вегетативної сфері. Музична стимуляція зменшує час рухової реакції, підвищує лабільність зорового аналізатора, покращує пам'ять і відчуття часу, оживляє умовні рефлекси.
(Слайд 9)
 Спів є основним засобом музичного виховання. Діти люблять співати і охоче співають. При дотриманні гігієнічних умов, тобто при проведенні заняття в провітреному чистому приміщенні, спів сприяє розвитку і зміцненню легенів і всього голосового апарату. На думку лікарів, спів є кращою формою дихальної гімнастики. Голосовий апарат відрізняється від голосового апарату дорослого. Гортань з голосовими зв'язками в 2-3 з половиною рази менше, ніж у дорослого. Голосові зв'язки тонкі, короткі. Звук , що утворився в гортані, - дуже слабкий. Він посилюється резонаторами . Розрізняють верхній головний резонатор (порожнини глотки, рота і носа) і нижній, грудної (порожнини трохей і бронхів). У дітей грудний резонатор розвинений слабко, переважає головний. Тому дитячий голос дуже легкий, не сильний, але часто дзвінкий. Діапазон (обсяг голосу) від нижнього до верхнього звуку дуже слабкий . Найбільш легкі, природні, ненапружені звуки, так звані «примарні», виявляються у всіх дітей при тихому співі в середньому регістрі в межах мі1 - сі1. Нижній звук до1 звучить напружено і треба уникати давати його дітям.
Спів розвиває легені, виробляє поставу, вміння триматися прямо і незалежно. Дослідження показують, що співаючі діти менше застуджуються, рідше хворіють на астму, бронхіти та іншими легеневими хворобами. Спів сприяє розвитку дихального і артикуляційного апаратів.
     Найбільш оптимальним для початку занять співом є вік 4-5 років, тому що в цьому віці у дітей найбільш розвинений інтерес до музики, в той час, як цей вік так само є оптимальним для корекції відсутності музичного слуху. Крім того, саме в цьому віці діти вільні від будь-яких умовностей.
    Все, що ми співаємо - це маленький спектакль. Перевтілення допомагає позбутися комплексів, робить життя дитини насиченою та цікавою, значною.
 При навчанні дошкільнят співу треба стежити за тим, як діти сидять, стоять, тримають корпус, голову, як відкривають рот. Під час співу діти 5-6 років повинні сидіти прямо, не притулившись до спинок стільців, тому що в такому положенні у них краще працюють дихальні м'язи. При слуханні музики діти можуть притулятися до спинок стільців. Діти 2-3-4 років можуть сидіти, спираючись на спинки стільців, ноги ставлять прямо на підлогу, руки кладуть на коліна, ближче до тулуба. Голову тримають прямо, не напружуючи і не витягаючи шию. Рот треба відкривати вертикально, а не в ширину щоб уникнути крикливого, «білого» звуку. Нижня щелепа повинна бути вільна, губи - рухливі, пружні. Розучують пісні діти завжди сидячи. Розучені пісні слід співати стоячи, тому що при цьому дихальні м'язи, навіть у трирічних дітей, працюють краще і звучність співу помітно поліпшується . При співі стоячи голова тримається прямо, руки опущені. При співі треба чергувати положення «сидячи» - «стоячи». Постійний спів стоячи стомлює дітей, заважає створенню спокійної зручною обстановки. Тривалий спів сидячи так само шкідливий, тому що викликає застій крові, головним чином у нижній частині тіла. При співі сидячи недостатньо розширюється грудна клітка, слабо працюють дихальні м'язи , що веде за собою ослаблене поверхневе дихання. Зміна положень при співі є свого роду розрядкою і знижує стомлення, якщо таке з'являється.
Музичний керівник, вихователі повинні не тільки знати репертуар дитячих пісень, володіти методикою співу, а й уміти берегти дитячий голос. Стежити за тим, щоб діти співали природним голосом,  не форсуючи звуку, щоб не говорили занадто голосно, і самі не повинні голосно говорити з дітьми. Піклуючись про створення спокійної обстановки, про зменшення шуму в групі, вихователь тим самим оберігає дитячий голос. Крик, шум псує голос, притупляє слух дітей і негативно впливає на їх нервову систему. 
(Слайд 10)
Все вищесказане дозволяє розглядати оздоровчу функцію музики як дуже важливу в роботі з дошкільниками . Музика дозволяє оптимізувати емоційний стан, розвиває комунікативні та творчі можливості дитини, підвищує самооцінку на основі самоактуалізації, сприяє відкритому вираженню емоцій, розвиває емпатичні почуття.
(Слайд 11)
Дякую за увагу.
Презентация http://files.mail.ru/69612CB106654D15B4D000E83DD56830

----------

Anathema (21.08.2017), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), елена михайловна (03.02.2021), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*Дихальна гімнастика Стрельникової* - це немедикаментозний оздоровчий метод , створений на рубежі 30 - 40 - х років як способу відновлення співочого голосу. У 1972 році автор методу , педагог- фониатор Олександра Миколаївна Стрельникова , отримала авторське свідоцтво на свою розробку , минулий процедуру реєстрації Державним Інститутом патентної експертизи .
Оскільки спів є найскладнішою функцією органів дихання , гімнастичні вправи , що відновлюють навіть співочий голос , на шляху до досягнення мети відновлюють функції простіші , а в першу чергу , нормальне дихання . В результаті щоденні заняття допомагають зупиняти напади задухи , знімають головні болі і болі в серці , нормалізують артеріальний тиск , зміцнюють імунітет , а також підвищують розумову і фізичну працездатність.
Показаннями до застосування вправ є:
- Пневмонія та бронхіти ;
- Бронхіальна астма ;
- Вазомоторний риніт та гайморит ;
- Шкірні захворювання;
- Порушення опорно -рухового апарату (травми хребта , сколіози , кіфози ) ;
- Розлади і дефекти сечостатевої системи (енурез , фімоз і т.д.);
- Заїкання і захворювання голосового апарату;
- Різні неврози .
*Дихальна гімнастика Стрельникової для дітей*
Дихальні вправи по Стрельниковій можна виконувати вже з 3-4 років . Така гімнастика дозволяє підвищити імунітет , тому її особливо рекомендують дітям , які часто хворіють на простудні захворювання. Крім того , вправи сприяють розвитку гнучкості і пластичності , допомагають усунути порушення постави і в цілому оптимізують роботу зростаючого організму.
Перед навчанням гімнастики по Стрельникової навчіть дитину правильно вдихати повітря : вдих обов'язково повинен бути уривчастим і коротким , тільки носом. Разом з малюком понюхайте квітка , вдихніть аромат яблука або свіжоскошеної трави і тільки потім приступайте до освоєння трьох базових вправ : « Долоньки » , « Погончики » і « Насос ». Вправи необхідно робити в ритмі стройового кроку ( наслідуючи солдатам на марші , покрокував 2-3 хвилини на місці і тоді ви відчуєте ритм) .

*ДИХАЛЬНА ГІМНАСТИКА*
Вправи на розвиток дихання відіграють важливу роль в системі оздоровлення дошкільнят. Варто звернути особливу увагу на дітей що часто хворіють, та дітей що мають різні мовні порушення. Бо послаблене дихання не дає дитині повність промовляти фрази, вірно будувати речення, навіть співати пісні – доводиться вдихати повітря частіше.
Тому основними задачами дихальних вправ на музичних заняттях є:
●	Укріплення фізіологічного дихання дітей (без мови).
●	Формування вірного мовного дихання (короткий вдих-видих).
●	Тренувати силу вдиху і видиху.
●	Розвивати подовжений видих.
Робота над диханням передує співу пісень, може бути і самостійним видом діяльності. На музичних заняттях разом з логопедом ДНЗ і за рекомендацією лікаря-педіатра використовуються: дихальні вправи на розвиток діафрагмально-черевного дихання, довготривалого мовного видиху, тренування злагодженої роботи дихальної, голосової і артикуляційних систем.
Особливістю роботи над диханням є поступове і індивідуальне навантаження під контролем педіатра. Частина вправ виконуються під рахування, частина під музику. При розучуванні вправ педагог спочатку показує його повністю, супроводжуючи показ поясненням, потім пропонує повторити вправу разом з ним, контролюючи рухи кожної дитини і направляючи рухи рук, голови, тулуба.
В якості мовного матеріалу на музичних заняттях використовуються спочатку окремі гласні звуки, потім склади, слова і фрази. По мірі виконання вправ з розвитку мовного дихання довжина мовного видиху зростає.
Спів з передуючою йому дихальною гімнастикою оказує на дітей психотерапевтичну, оздоровчу і навіть лікувальну дію:
●	Благотворно діє на процеси обміну, що грають важливу роль в кровотворенні, в тому числі і легеневої тканини.
●	Діє на відтворення  центральної нервової системи.
●	Поліпшує дренажну функцію бронхів.
●	Відтворює порушене носове дихання.
●	Виправляє  різноманітні деформації грудної клітини і  хребта що розвилися в процесі захворювань.
На музичних заняттях можливо використання нескладних вправ О.Стрельнікової. Олександра Миколаївна Стерльнікова – оперна співачка, театральний педагог. Разом зі своєю матір’ю вона розробила принципи дихальної гімнастики для розширення діапазону голосу, поліпшення тембру, а в наслідок і для оздоровлення. В 1972 році було зареєстровано авторське право на «Спосіб лікування хвороб, пов’язаних з втратою голосу».
Принцип гімнастики О.М.Стрельнікової – короткий і різкий вдих  носом в поєднанні з рухами, що стискають грудні клітину. Це викликає загальну фізіологічну реакцію всього організму, що забезпечує широкий спектр позитивної дії. При виконанні вправ необхідно дотримуватись правил:
●	Вдих – гучний, короткий, активний (просто гучно на всю кімнату шмигати носом, неначе нюхаєш).
●	Видих – абсолютно пасивний, іде через ніс або через рот (кому, як зручно). Про вихід думати заборонено. Повітря повинне саме іти 	після кожного вдиху.	
●	Кожна вправа повинна розучуватись дітьми до автоматизму (біля місяця).
В дихальній гімнастиці Стерльнікової короткі шумні вдихи носом робляться одночасно з рухами: хапаємо – нюхаємо, кланяємося – нюхаємо, обертаємося – нюхаємо.

*Комплекс дихальної гімнастики
(по О.М. Стрельніковой)*

1. «Долоньки»

Ладоньки – ладоньки
Ми спекли оладоньки
Ми долоньки  всі стискаємо,
Носом вірно ми вдихаємо. 
Як долоньки розтискаємо,
Вільно, дружно видихаємо.

Діти стоять рівно і прямо. Ноги трішки вужче, чим на ширині плечей. Руки зігнуті у ліктях , лікті опущені, долоньки розвернуті до глядача.
На рахунок «раз» - хапальні рухи долоньками (стискаємо в кулачки), одночасно з рухами шумно шмигаємо носом. Зразу після короткого вдиху долоньки розжимаються, видих іде самостійно. Активних вдих – пасивний видих. На 4 рахування робимо підряд 4 коротких вдихання – рухи, потім відпочиваємо 3-5 секунд. Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху – руху.

2. «Погончики» 

Ось погони на  шинелі
Ремінь шкіряний  новий
Я тепер не просто хлопчик,
Я військовий, рядовий.

В.П., як  у вправі №1. Руки злегка зігнуті у ліктях, кисті рук стиснуті в кулачки і розміщені поряд, кулачки прижаті до живота на рівні поясу. 
На рахунок «раз» з силою штовхаємо кулаки вниз до полу (руки від плеч до кінчиків пальців вирівнюються, пальці розтопирюються, але руки в сторони при цьому не розводяться, тобто розкриті долоньки поряд) – вдих!
Повертаємо руки у вихідне положення: прямі руки знову злегка згинаються в ліктях, кисті стискаються  в кулачки і знаходяться близько один до одного, притискаючись до живота на рівні пояса – видих іде пасивно. Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху – руху.

3. «Насос» («Качаємо шини»)

По шосе летять машини –
Поспішають і гудять.
Накачаємо всі шини,
Ми багато раз підряд.

Діти стоять, злегка ссутулившися; голова без напруги злегка опущена вниз (дивитися собі під ноги); руки знаходяться перед собою кистями до колін, злегка зігнуті в ліктях і абсолютно розслаблені. 
На  рахунок «раз» злегка кланяємося вниз – руки, випрямляючись, легкими рухами тягнуться до полу, голова опущена – вдих (в кінцевій крапці поклону). Опускається до низу верхня частина тулуба, тобто поклон здійснюється за рахунок округленої спини, ноги прямі.
«Два» - випрямились, але не повністю, тобто спина не рівна і пряма, злегка нахилена, неначе  зсутулилась, - видих пішов пасивно.
Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху -  поклону.

4. «Кицька» (присідання з поворотом)

М’яко ходить так ступає,
Наче пава виступає.
Ти погладь її хоч трішки
Зразу замуркоче кішка.

Діти стоять рівно і прямо; ступні ніг вужче, чим на ширині плечей; руки наполовину зігнуті в ліктях, розслаблені  кисті рук знаходяться  попереду на рівні поясу.
На рахунок «раз» повертаємо верхню половину тіла праворуч, злегка присідаємо 1 раз (ноги трішки згинаються в колінах), а кисті рук одночасно роблять хапальні рухи )кулачки різко розжимаються) – вдих!
Зразу ж після цього ноги випрямляються, кулачки, знаходяться на рівні пояса, розжимаються, потім верхня половина тіла повертається у вихідне положення, - видих іде пасивно: «Кішка намагається схватити мишку».
На рахунок «два» - в лівій кінцевій крапці ноги знову злегка згинаються в колінах, а кисті рук, що знаходяться на рівні пояса, тепер роблять хапальні рухи зліва – з шумним і коротким вдихом через ніс.
Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху-руху. 

5. «Обніми плечі» (вдих на здавлювання грудної клітини)

Яке гарне я дитя!
Як люблю вже себе я! 
Міцно обіймаю,
Носиком вдихаю.

Діти стоять рівно і прямо, ноги трішки вужче, чим на ширині плечей; руки зігнуті у ліктях, підняті на рівень грудей і розведені в сторони. При цьому одна рука повинна розміщатися трішки нижче.
На рахунок «раз» обіймаємо себе так, щоб лікті зблизились один над одним в одному місці, руки утворюють трикутник – вдих!
Зробивши 4 вдиху-руху підряд, треба відпочити  декілька секунд і знову виконати цю вправу 4 рази. І так 4 рази по 4 вдиху-руху. Це норма для дитини 3-6 років.

6. «Великий маятник» («Іграшка-неваляйка»)

Наклонилась неваляйка,
Але впасти – не впаде,
Навіть якщо кіт мій Мурчик
Неваляйку в бік штовхне.
Іграшку штовхає він
А у відповідь лиш  дзвін.
Дуже Мурчику цікаво,
Що ж у ляльки там дзинчало?
Діти стоять рівно і прямо, голова злегка опущена (дивитися на ступні ніг). Руки вільно висять перед собою кистями до колін. Ця комплексна вправа, складається з двох простих: «Насос» та «Обійми плечі».
На рахунок «раз» злегка  нахиляємось вниз, спина округла, голова опущена, кисті рук тягнуться до колін – вдих! (як у вправі «Насос»). Повертаємося у вихідне положення (видихаючи і повністю вирівнюючись), але і злегка відкинувшись назад, прогнувшись в попереку, на рахунок «два» закидаємо голову вгору і зверху, «зі стелі», - вдих! Ми себе наче обіймаємо. Під час поклону неможна низько кланятись, кисті рук не повинні доходити до колін.
Виходить так: руки до колін – вдих «з підлоги», руки до плечей – вдих «зі стелі».
Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху -руху. 

7. «Повороти голови» («Праворуч-ліворуч»)

Їжачок по лісу йшов
Гарні квіточки знайшов.
Праворуч квітне вже ромашка,
А ліворуч ніжна кашка.
Солодко пахнуть квіточки!
Їх позбирають діточки.

Діти стоять рівно і прямо, ноги трішки вужче, ніж на ширині плечей, руки висять вздовж тулуба, дивимось перед собою.
На рахунок «раз» злегка повертаємо голову праворуч – вдих! Потім, не залишаючись посередині, зразу на рахунок «два» злегка повертаємо голову ліворуч – теж вдих! Шию під час поворотів ні в якому разі не напружувати, вона абсолютно вільна. Больових відчуттів не повинно бути.
Потрібно з обережністю підходити до виконання цієї вправи: діти з травмами голови або хребта, з хронічними головними болями і епілептичними припадками, з підвищеним артеріальним тиском, міопією високого ступеня, нервовими тиками виконують його під наглядом лікаря. Вправу можна робити сидячи.
 Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху -руху. 

8. «Вушка» («Ай-ай», або «Китайський болванчик») 

Ай-ай-ай!
Мишко гуляв,
В лісі шишки розкидав!
Головою ми качаємо
Носом вірно всі вдихаємо!

Діти стоять рівно і прямо, дивляться прямо перед собою, руки висять вздовж тулуба, ноги вужче, ніж на ширині плечей.
На рахунок «раз» злегка нахилити голову до правого плеча – вдих» потім, не зупиняючи голову посередині, на рахунок «два» злегка нахилити голову до лівого плеча – теж вдих! Про видих не думати, він іде в момент між нахилами – вдихами. Плечі не підіймаються. Вправу можна робити сидячи.
 Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху -руху. 

9. «Маятник головою» («Малий маятник»)

Тік-так! Тік-так! Іде годинник
І маятник гойдається.
У наших добрих малюків
Новий день починається.

Діти стоять рівно і прямо, ноги вужче, чим на ширині плечей, руки висять вздовж тулуба. На рахунок «раз» опустити голову вниз (подивитися на підлогу) – вдих! Одразу без зупинки (не повертаючи голову у В.П.) на рахунок «два» відкинути її вгору (подивитися на стелю) – вдих!
Видих іде посередині кожного вдиху. Слідкувати, щоб шия була абсолютно вільна, ненапружена. Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху – руху.

10-11. «Перекати» (спочатку з правої, потім з лівої ноги)

Вміємо ми танцювати,
Носом правильно вдихати.
А тепер навчатись треба
Виконувати перекати! 

Діти стоять рівно і прямою виставляють праву ногу, ліва – позаду на відстані одного невеликого кроку. Важкість тіла по середині, руки висять вздовж тулуба.
Із вихідного положення перенести важкість тіла на передню ногу. На рахунок «раз» робимо «пружинку». Після цього передня нога в тій же позі тіла випрямляється в коліні – видих іде пасивно. Плавно, не зупиняючись, переносимо важкість тіла на задню ногу. 
На рахунок «два» робимо «пружинку». Одночасно передня нога, не згинаючись, привстає на носочок (на неї не спиратися) – вдих! Зразу після присідання задня нога випрямляється. Видох пасивний. І одразу знову переносимо важкість тіла на випрямлену передню ногу.
Норма: 4 рази по 4 рухи вдихи, не змінюючи положення ніг. Потім всю вправу повторити з іншим положенням ніг.

12. «Кроки» 

Передній крок або «Рок-н-рол»

І дорослі і малі –
«Рок-н-рол» танцюють всі.
В.П., як у вправі «Долоньки». На рахунок «раз» підняли зігнуту в коліні праву ногу, носок стопи «дивиться» в підлогу, на лівій нозі злегка присіли – вдих! Опустити праву ногу на підлогу; ліва нога в  цей момент теж випрямляється в коліні – видих. Теж саме з лівої ноги.
Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху – руху.

Задній крок
На рахунок «раз» злегка присіли на лівій нозі, праву ногу (зігнуту в коліні) відвели назад і нібито «плеснули» себе правою п’яткою по сідниці – вдих! Зразу після цього обидві ноги випрямились (зайняли В.П.) – видих!
«Два» - злегка присіли на правій нозі, ліву зігнуту ногу відвели назад і «плеснули» лівою п’яткою – вдих!
Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху – руху.

*Цей же матеріал з  малюнками* http://files.mail.ru/6DE1A236222C4A95951369923042F723

----------

Anathema (21.08.2017), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), Іванка (19.01.2017), илатан (27.09.2016), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), светлана керенцева (08.04.2016)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*ДИХАЛЬНІ ВПРАВИ З МУЗИЧНИМ СУПРОВОДОМ*

1. Діти лежать на спині, роблять вдихання і видихання в ритмі музичного супроводу, яке в подальшому підкріплюється світловими сигналами.
2. Діти сидячи роблять вдихання і видихання у відповідності з ритмом музики і світловими сигналами.
У фазі видиху вони вимовляють звук „а” з силою піано і меццо форте.
На наступних заняттях вони поступово переходять до вимови звуків „о”, „у”, „і”, „е”.
При вимовлянні звуку „а” діти зображають почуття полегшення ,”о” - здивування, „і” -  радості, а при „е” - внутрішню урівноваженість.
3. Лежачи на спині, діти роблять глибокі вдихання і видихання під музику у супроводі світлових сигналів. Досягнувши злиття ритму дихання і ритму музики, вони вимовляють звук „а”. В подальших заняттях поступово додаються  останні голосні.
4. Стоячи в вільних позах, діти роблять вдихання - видихання з одночасним руховим звільненням і злиттям з   ритмом музики. Ритм дихання підпорядкований ритму музики і ритму слів „вдих - видих”.

5. Діти лежать на спині. Вдих і видих підпорядковується звуковим і світловим сигналом. Легким ударом клавеса в  ударних долях такту визначається початок фази вдихання і фази видихання у відповідності з ритмом музики.
6. Діти стоять у вільній позі і тренують вдихання і видихання з одно часовим розслабленням,  у відповідності з ритмом музики і світловими сигналами.
7. Діти лежать на спині, за вказівкою вчителя кладуть ліву руку собі на живіт, а праву на груди, і повторюють дихальні рухи вчителя при вдиханні  і видиханні. Так можна тренувати черевне і грудне дихання.
8. Діти лежать на спині. Дихальні вправи (вдихання - видихання) супроводжуються рухом кінцівок. За цією модифікацією діти у фазі вдихання вільно піднімають почергово праву і ліву руку. В іншому варіанті діти таким же чином почергово піднімають праву і ліву ногу.  Головним фактором у всіх дихальних вправах є відчуття злиття ритму дихання і ритму руху кінцівок з ритмом і темпом музики.
*
Вправи допоміжного комплексу
«Носочки – п'яточки»*

1. «Носочки»
Діти сидять на стільцях, ноги зігнуті під прямим кутом.
На рахунок «раз» підіймаємо носочки ніг, спираючись п’ятками в підлогу, - вдих! Повертаємо ноги у В.П. – видих!
Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдихи – рухи.

2. «П'яточки»
В.П. – те саме.
На рахунок «раз» на вдиху підіймаємо п’ятки, не відриваючи носочки від підлоги.
Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдихи – рухи.

3. «Носочки – п'яточки»
Вихідне положення не змінюється.
Почергово підіймаємо то носочки, то п'яточки. 
Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдихи – рухи. Рекомендується дітям з плоскостопістю.

4. «Мавпенята»  
В.П.: 1-й варіант – сидячи на стільці.
2-й варіант – лежачи на спині.
На рахунок «раз» з силою стискаємо кисті рук в кулаки, одночасно піджимаючи пальці ніг. – вдих! Розслаблення і випрямлення – видих.
Норма: по 12 раз по 8 вдихів – рухів.

5. «Насос на четвереньках»
Діти стоять на четвереньках, спираючись колінами і долонями в підлогу, руки прямі, голова опущена, шия не напружена.
Переносимо тулуб назад. На рахунок «раз» сідаємо на п’ятки (ступні ніг витягнуті) – вдих! Руки в цей час витягуються перед собою, але кисті рук не переміщуються. Повернутися у В.П. – видих.
Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху – видиху. В цій вправі працюють не тільки верхні дихальні шляхи, але і легені.

6. «Рок-н-рол на четвереньках»
Діти стоять на четвереньках, спираючись на коліна і зігнуті у ліктях руки. Голова опущена. На рахунок «раз» коліном правої ноги дістати лікоть лівої руки – вдих! Повернутися у В.П. – видих.
На рахунок «два» коліном лівої ноги дістати лікоть правої руки – вдих. Повернутися у В.П. – видих.
Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху – руху.

7. «Стрибунець»
Діти стоять прямо, руки опущені, ноги на ширині плечей.
Обертаємося на носках всім тілом праворуч на 90º, на рахунок «раз» робимо легку «пружинку». Ноги стоять на одній лінії одна за одною на відстані одного кроку. Кистю лівої руки доторкуємося  до правої ноги вище коліна, а тильною стороною правої долоні – до лівої сідниці – вдих! При повороті назад руки опускаються, ноги випрямляються, тіло зупиняється у В.П. – видих.
На рахунок «два» рух виконується в ліву сторону.
Норма: 4 рази по 4 вдиху – руху.

----------

n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), Іванка (19.01.2017), елена михайловна (03.02.2021), Осянечка (08.10.2018), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*Валеологічні пісеньки-співанки* (З книги Л.Арсеневської)
З них починаються всі музичні заняття. Нескладні, добрі тексти і мелодія, що складається зі звуків мажорної гами, підіймають настрій, задають позитивний тон до сприйняття навколишнього світу, покращують емоційний клімат на занятті, готують голос до співу. Також  в них можна включати елементи самомасажу, артикуляційної гімнастики, дихальної гімнастики та пальчикові вправи.
На прикладі пісеньки «Доброго ранку!» ми з дітьми покажемо, як можна поєднати розспівування з самомасажем. А у співанці «Комунікативна» з’єднані  пальчикова і артикуляційна гімнастики. 

«Доброго ранку!»
Доброго ранку, посміхнись скоріше
і сьогодні весь день буде веселіше.

Ми погладим лобик, носика та щічки,
будемо красиві, як в гаю сунички

Розітрем долоні тепліше, тепліше,
а тепер поплещемо разом сміливіше

А тепер і вушка ми скоріш потремо 
Посміхнемось знову. Будемо здорові!	

"Трямі-пісенька"

Діти стоять парами обличчям один до одного
Пальчики маленькі:
Трям-трям-трям!
Барабанять пальчики:
Трям-трям-трям!
А тепер долоньки:
Трям-трям-трям!
Плескають долоньки:
Трям-трям-трям!
Засопіли носики:
Трям-трям-трям!
Носики - насосики:
Трям-трям-трям!
А тепер ми посміхнулись,
Пострибали, повернулись.
В Трям-трямії ми живемо,
Хороводи ведемо!
Трям-трям-трям!

Квіточки

На галявці лісовій
Де травка соковита
Виростала квіточка
Сонечком зігріта.
Квітку вітерець гойдав
Їй листочки підіймав,
Росою вона вмилася,
А потім …… і розкрилася!
Здраствуй сонечко ясне!
Здрастуй день пригожий!
Я квіточка гарнесенька,
Добра і хороша!

«Я іду!»

Кожний куплет починається на сходинку вище.

Ось по місту я іду.
Па-рам-па-рам-па-ру-ру!
Посміхаюсь на ходу!
Па-рам-па-рам-па-ру-ру!
Здрастуй вулиця моя!
Друзі ми і ти і я!

Ось по місту я іду.
Па-рам-па-рам-па-ру-ру!
Посміхаюсь на ходу!
Па-рам-па-рам-па-ру-ру!
Навкруги весь білий світ,
Я кричу йому: «Привіт!»

Ось по місту я іду.
Па-рам-па-рам-па-ру-ру!
Посміхаюсь на ходу!
Па-рам-па-рам-па-ру-ру!
Ось мураху я зустрів
До будиночка провів!

Ось по місту я іду.
Па-рам-па-рам-па-ру-ру!
Посміхаюсь на ходу!
Па-рам-па-рам-па-ру-ру!
До садочку я прийшов
Друзів тут своїх знайшов!

«Добрий день!»

Першим співає музичний керівник, потім діти. Кожний куплет співається на один півтон вище. Після четверного куплету у зворотному порядку.

Добрий день вам киці.
Няв-няв-няв.
Добрий день собачки.
Гав-гав-гав.
Добрий день вам жабки.
Ква-ква-ква.
Добрий день вам мишки.
Пі-пі-пі.
Добрий день телята.
Му-му-му.
Добрий день козлята.
Ме-ме-ме.
Добрий день, малята.
Добрий день!

«Комунікативна»

Добрий день, ручки - плесь, плесь, плесь
Добрий день, ніжки - туп. туп, туп
Добрий день, вушка - дзень, дзень, дзень 
Добрий день, щічки - ... 

Добрий день, губки – ….
Добрий день, зубки - ... 
Добрий день, носик - біп, біп, біп
Добрий день, гості - привіт!

«Вітання»
Добрий день, тобі сказали,
добрий день, сказав і ти.
Нас дві ниточки зв'язали
теплоти і доброти

 :Ok:  Той же матеріал з рухами і нотами http://files.mail.ru/529B33CD2C3E4140AC5761CEF750AAF1

----------

fotinia s (25.02.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), Sолнце (25.03.2019), Tasya835 (01.11.2016), Іванка (19.01.2017), илатан (09.09.2019), Ольгадайченко (21.03.2020), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*ВПРАВИ НА РЕЛАКСАЦІЮ*

*I. Мовний апарат.*
*	1. Вправа „Хоботок”*
Губи  з напругою утримуються в  витягнутому „хоботком” положенні, потім розслабляються, рот трішечки відкривається.
		Наслідую я слону:
		Губи „хоботком” тягну,	
		А тепер їх відпускаю.
Губи без напруги і розслаблені.

*	2. Вправа  „Жабка”*
Губи в напрузі утримуються в положенні, відповідно артикуляції звука (3), потім розслабляються.
		Це сподобається жабам
		Тягнем губи прямо к вухам!
		Потягну і перестану
		І ніскільки не втомлюсь.
Губи без напруги і розслаблені.

*3. Вправа „Горішок”*
Розгриземо горішок, міцно стискаючи зуби, щелепи при цьому напружуються, немов кам’яні, після чого щелепи розтискуються і  розслабляються.
		Зуби міцно ми стискаєм
		А вже потім   розтискаєм
		Губи трішечки відкриваються
		Все чудово розслабляється..

*II. М’язи загальної моторики і тіла.*

1.Вправа на прийняття поз спокою, розслаблення.
Треба сісти на край стільця, спина опирається об стінку стільця, руки вільно лежать на колінах, ноги злегка розставлені.
Всі уміють танцювати,		                                                      
Стрибати, бігати і малювати,
Але не всі поки уміють
Розслаблятися, відпочивати -
Є в нас гра нова така
Дуже легка і проста:
Уповільнюються рухи
І знімається напруга.
І стає всім зрозуміло:
Розслаблятися приємно.

*2. Вправа „Кулачки”.*
Стиснути пальці в кулачок з напругою, потім розслабити. Руки при цьому відпочивають.
		Руки на колінах,
		Кулачки стиснуті
		Міцно, з напругою
		Пальчики прижаті
		Пальчики сильніше стискуємо,
		Відпускаємо, розжимаємо.
		Знайте дівчатка і хлопці:
		Відпочивають ваші пальці.

*3. Вправа „Олені”.*
Уявіть собі, що ми олені. Піднімаємо над головою схрещені руки, з широко розставленими пальцями і утримують в напрузі, потім розслабляють і опускають руки.
Подивіться: ми - олені, рветься вітер нам на зустріч. Вітер стих, розправимо плечі. Руки знову на колінах, а тепер ще трішки лені.
Руки не напружені і розслаблені.

*4. Вправа „Пружинки”.*
П'ятки з напругою упираються в підлогу, ноги відриваються від підлоги. Ноги в такому положенні утримуються в напрузі, потім розслабляються. При наступному напруженні ноги піднімаються з напругою на носок.
		Що за жахливі пружинки
		Упираються у наші  черевички?
		Ти носочки опускай
		На пружинки натискай,
		Міцно, міцно натискай
		Ні, пружино - відпочивай.

*5. Вправа „Загоряємо”.*
Сидячи на стільці, ноги підняті і з напругою утримуються, потім розслаблено відпускаємо.
		Ми чудово загоряємо!
		Вище ноги піднімаємо!
		Тримаємо... тримаємо... напрягаємо
		Загоріли! Опускаємо!
Ноги не напружені і розслаблені.
*6.Вправа “Штанга”.*
Штангу, підняти над головою і з напругою утримати, потім руки опускаються і  вільно обвисають уздовж тулуба.
		Ми готуємося до рекорду,
		Будемо займатись спортом.
		Штангу з підлоги піднімаєм,
		Міцно утримуєм і кидаєм!
		Наші м’язи не втомились
		І ще  слухняними стали!
		Нам стає всім зрозуміло:
		Розслаблятися - приємно.

*7. Вправа „Кулька”.*
Надуваємо животи, ніби це велика куля, м’язи живота напружені. Видихнути - м’язи розслаблені.
		Ось так ми кулю надуваємо
		А рукою перевіряємо
		Куля лопнула - видихаємо
		Наші м’язи розселяємо.
		Дихаємо легко... рівно.. глибоко.

*8. Вправа „Корабель”*
Уявіть, що нас гойдає на кораблі, ноги широко розставлені. Гойдає палубу, притискаємо одну  ногу з  напругою до підлоги, інша нога - розслаблена. Потім змінюємо положення ніг:
Стало палубу гойдати
Ногу до палуби треба притиснути!	
Міцно ногу притискаємо,
А іншу - розслабляємо!

*9. Вправа „Допитлива Варвара”*
Шия з головою по черзі повертається вправо - вліво і утримується там з напругою, при розслабленні дивимось прямо.
		Допитлива Варвара
		Дивиться вліво...
		Дивиться вправо...
		А потім знову уперед.
		Зараз трішки відпочинемо.
		Шия не напружена
		І розслаблена

*10. Вправа на загальне розслаблення - ”Чарівний сон”.*
Діти уважно слухають і пошепки повторюють в позі розслаблення за вихователем.
		Вії опускаємо...
		Очі закриваємо...
		Ми спокійно відпочиваємо - 2 р.
		Сном чарівним засинаємо...
		Дихаємо легко... рівно...глибоко...
		Наші руки відпочивають....
		Відпочивають, засинають - 2 р.
		Шия  не напружена
		І розслаблена
		Губи трішечки відкриваються
		Все чудово розслабляється - 2 р.
		Дихаємо легко...рівно...глибоко....
		Ми спокійно відпочиваємо
		Сном чарівним засинаємо.
Потім слова вимовляються голосніше, швидше, енергійніше.
Гарно нам відпочивати
Тільки час уже вставати!
Міцніше кулачки стискаємо,		                                      
Їх ще вище піднімаємо,
Потягнулися! Усміхнулися!
Всі відкрили очка і прокинулися!

----------

mamylia (07.08.2019), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), илатан (09.09.2019), натела (19.01.2016), Ольгадайченко (21.03.2020), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*Музична екологія*
(Доповідь на пед. раду)
Кому не доводилося, поскаржившись на здоров'я, почути у відповідь: «А чого ви хочете? Самі знаєте, яка в нас екологія, яким повітрям дихаємо, яку воду п'ємо, які продукти їмо...» Я вважаю, що цей перелік негативно  факторів необхідно доповнити наступним:« ... яку музику слухаємо ». Мається на увазі не тільки про фізичне, а й про духовне, душевне здоров'я людини. Ще Конфуцій писав: «Якщо хочеш дізнатися, чи благополучно йдуть справи з правлінням в якійсь країні і чи здорові її звичаї, то прислухайся до її музики». Тут мова йде не про шедеври світової музичної культури, які можна почути в концертних залах, а про звукове середовище, тобто про те, що оточує нас практично постійно. Яка музика звучить у вас вдома, коли ви, наприклад, возитеся на кухні, на яку хвилю налаштовані приймачі в маршрутних таксі, що транслюють музичні канали телебачення. Навіть якщо ми начебто не звертаємо увагу, негативний вплив не стає менше. Відбувається свого роду програмування свідомості. Припустимо, людині зрілій, сформованій це зашкодити не може. А ось з підростаючим поколінням все куди складніше і небезпечніше. 
Сьогодні чомусь нікому не приходить в голову подумати про музичну екології. А це ж, по суті, державна справа. Адже майбутнє країни залежить від того, якими будуть нові покоління її громадян. Візьмемо для прикладу неймовірну популярність радіо «Шансон», по якому звучать в основному пісні на «табірну тему». Таке враження, що у нас пів-країни «отсіденти», а інша половина - «досіденти». Але ж у цих піснях романтизується життя злодіїв, бандитів, їх «табірні будні», головний герой пісні неодмінно викликає співчуття і навіть повагу. Розумієте, що відбувається, які матриці впроваджуються у свідомість дітей? Програму заклали, а про душу-то ніхто і не згадав. А потім дивуємося зростанню злочинів. Так адже вже не бояться в'язниці і колонії, для молодих це «романтика». Зараз молодь і поняття не має про істинний, чистий шансон. І ми дорослі вже забуваємо про Шарля Азнавура, про Едіт Піаф, про інших великих шансоньє ... На абсолютно нерозвинені уми й душі падає насіння ось цих бур'янів і бурхливо росте.. Колись практично заборонили пісеньку «Конвалії» через порожнечу і примітивність її змісту. А сьогодні «Конвалії» - це просто шедевр в порівнянні з тим, що співається на нашій естраді, всякі там «фабриканти» та «ранетки»! Тільки чому зараз нікого особливо не турбує, що матюки стали звучати буквально на кожному кроці, що тепер це вже не порушення громадського порядку? 
Музика впливає не тільки на розумовий і психічний розвиток людини, а тим більше дитини. У результаті її негативного впливу можливі й фізичні розлади. Я кажу про «духовну інтоксикацію», результатом якої можуть стати дезорієнтація у просторі та часі, надмірна і неадекватна стомлюваності, виникненню непередбачуваних вчинків і некерованих почуттів, а у дорослих людей ще й ішемічна хвороба, астма. Перелік розладів дуже довгий. Дослідники встановили, що негативний вплив деяких напрямків музичної поп-культури прирівняно до алкоголізму, і не менше, ніж шкода від куріння, важких умов праці. Але ж ми всі про це знаємо. І в той же час знаємо, як благотворно впливає класична музика на тварин, на рослини. Знаємо, але намагаємось про це не думати.
Я читала, що десь на водозаборі при очищенні води стали включати класику. Структура води повністю змінюється, під мікроскопом видно дуже красиві і гармонійні візерунки. Ініціатори цього починання сподіваються, що з такою водою в місті буде спокійніше, люди відчують себе здоровішими і врівноваженим ... Колись, за радянської влади, по радіо передавали дуже багато класичної музики, рівень естрадних пісень та їх виконавців був незрівнянно вищими за нинішні. Ці пісні були гармонійні, не несли руйнування. Зараз дивуємося: звідки в ті далекі роки у людей бралися і ентузіазм, і романтичність, і віра в світле майбутнє. Чому люди були набагато доброзичливий і чуйний? А чи не тому, що жили вони в абсолютно іншому звуковому середовищі, яке підтримувало такий емоційний настрій, гармонізував відносини? 
Піфагор писав, що сила і міць держави багато в чому залежать від музики, яка в ньому звучить. Так, музика здатна на дуже багато чого. Колись Гітлер своїми маршами теж формував ментальність німецької нації. Музична культура - це інструмент, і від нас залежить, як його використовуємо. Звичайно, перш за все, на державному рівні повинні всерйоз задуматися про музичне виховання дітей і підлітків. Можливо, потрібні якісь обмеження для певної продукції маскульту. Треба вчити людину любові до життя, інтересу до всього, що дихає, зеленіє, цвіте, видає звуки і запахи. Вчити радощам життя! Знання, професія, майстерність, успіх, матеріальне благополуччя ... без інтересу до багатства живого світу й відчуттю в ньому свого місця не часто роблять людину щасливою. І навпаки, у людини, якого радує спів птахів, зазвичай і все інше ладиться.

----------

n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), ЕВ (19.11.2020), елена михайловна (03.02.2021), натела (19.01.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*Актуалізація проблеми*
Спосіб життя людини не складається сам по собі в залежності від обставин, а формується протягом життя цілеспрямовано і постійно з перших днів народження. Базовий компонент освыти орієнтує педагога на виховання не стільки «дитини знання», скільки «дитини буття» - вмілої, самостійної, свідомої, життєво компетентної. Тому соціально-побутовий напрямок стає приорітетним у дошкільному періоді життя дитини. Привчаючи дітей до певного режиму, до виконання гігієнічних вимог, ми створюємо у них корисні для організму навички і тим самим зберігаємо їх здоров'я. Здоровий спосіб життя - соціальне поняття, що характеризує:
а) ступінь реалізації потенціалу конкретного суспільства (індивіда, соціальної групи) у забезпеченні здоров'я;
б) ступінь соціального благополуччя як єдності рівня і якості життя;
в) ступінь ефективності функціонування соціальної організації в її віднесення до цінності здоров'я.
У більш широкому сенсі ідея здоров'язбереження  являє собою концепцію соціальної політики, засновану на визнанні високої соціальної значимості здоров'я, відповідальності за його збереження з боку держави, індивіда, соціальної групи і суспільства в цілому і стверджує необхідність прийняття конкретних заходів і дій, спрямованих на створення безпечного і сприятливого середовища проживання. Тому на державному рівні у 2008 році Міністерством освіти і науки України було затверджено Базову програму розвитку дитини "Я у Світі", яка спрямована на формування гармонійно розвиненої особистості, забезпечення повноцінного прожиття дошкільного дитинства. Першочерговим стає наповнення життєдіяльності дітей цікавим змістом впродовж всього дня у всіх видах діяльності. Вона запрошує Дитину до реального світу, світу внутрішнього, суспільного, природного, гармонійного.
*Актуалізація проблематики здоров'язбережувальної компетентності пов'язана:*
1) із зростанням і зміною характеру навантажень, які відчуває людина, її біологічна природа у зв'язку з ускладненням суспільного життя, зміною її ритму, різким зростанням міжособистісних контактів, які провокують негативні зрушення в стані здоров'я, призводять до зміни характеру захворювань і переважанню в їх числі "хвороб цивілізації" - серцево-судинних і онкологічних;
2) із стурбованістю держави і громадян з приводу стану здоров'я та збільшення ризиків - техногенного, екологічного, психологічного, політичного та воєнного характеру;
3) з визнанням міждисциплінарного статусу зазначених проблем і критикою в зв'язку з цим традиційно домінуючої біомедичної парадигми мислення з боку соціології, психології, соціальної антропології та інших наук, пов'язаних з людинознавством.
На сьогодні обґрунтовану тривогу в Україні викликає стан здоров'я дітей і підлітків, дорослого населення, тривалість життя чоловіків і жінок. Дані  свідчать про те, що за останні 5 років рівень первинної захворюваності зріс в країні на 12%, а загальної захворюваності - на 15%, близько 90% дітей шкільного віку мають відхилення в стані фізичного і психічного здоров'я. Погіршення стану здоров'я відбувається на фоні низької рухової активності дітей і дорослих, поширеність гіподинамії серед дитячого та дорослого населення  досягла 78%. Тому соціальне замовлення на здоров'я та здоровий спосіб життя (ЗСЖ) адресований, в першу чергу, інституту сім'ї, працівникам дошкільних закладів, загальноосвітніх шкіл, середніх і вищих навчальних закладів, працівникам фізичної культури,  дозвіллєвих закладів та ін. Саме музично-оздоровчий напрямок, як складова фізичного напрямку,  в загальноосвітніх закладах покликані формувати у дитини грамотне ставлення до себе, свого тіла і потреби в зміцненні здоров'я. Сучасна система освіти являє собою культурний простір, спрямований на  розвиток  здоров’язбережувальної компетентності підростаючого покоління. 
Тому при вирішенні багатогранних завдань, пов'язаних з формуванням культури здоров'я особистості на різних етапах вікового розвитку, є доцільним звернутися до освітньої системи музично-оздоровчої діяльності в рамках якої  можна вирішувати різноманітні завдання розвитку дітей в аспекті залучення їх до здорового способу життя, формування мотивації здоров'я, навчання навичкам оздоровчої діяльності. 
*Технологія реалізації системи музично-оздоровчої роботи в ДНЗ*
В основі оздоровчих комплексних заходів лежить уявлення про здорову дитину, що розуміється як ідеальний еталон і практично досяжна норма дитячого розвитку. Здорова дитина розглядається як цілісний організм. Оздоровлення трактується не як сукупність лікувально-профілактичних заходів, а як форма розвитку, розширення психофізіологічних можливостей дітей. Ключовим, системоутворюючим засобом оздоровчо-розвиваючої роботи з дітьми є індивідуально-диференційований підхід. 
В організацію здоров'язберігаючого середовища в ДНЗ входять:
	визначення показників фізичного розвитку, рухової підготовленості, об'єктивних і суб'єктивних критеріїв здоров'я методами діагностик;
	вивчення передового досвіду з оздоровлення дітей, відбір та впровадження ефективних технологій і методик;
	систематичне підвищення кваліфікації фахівців;
	пропаганда здоров'язбережувальних технологій і методів оздоровлення в колективі дітей, батьків, співробітників дитячого саду. 
*У модель взаємодії музичного керівника, фахівців ДНЗ та батьків входять:*
	соціальна профілактика, створення умов оздоровчо-розвивального середовища, наочна пропаганда, консультативний діалог, діагностика, бесіди, анкети, безпосереднє спостереження, корекція, поради та рекомендації, спеціальні заняття з дітьми;
	практичні заняття, тренінги, ігри та інше.

----------

Anathema (21.08.2017), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), натела (19.01.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*Ігровий масаж*
Чому нам приємно плескати в долоні, ходити босоніж? Чому всім - і дорослим, і дітям - подобається масаж? Вся справа в тому, що масажуючи певні точки тіла, ми несвідомо посилаємо позитивні сигнали серцю, легеням, печінці, шлунку і іншим органам. Виконання масажних маніпуляцій розширює капіляри шкіри, покращуючи циркуляцію крові, активно впливає на обмінні процеси організму, тонізує центральну нервову систему. Крім того, піднімає настрій і покращує самопочуття людини. Навчання дітей найпростішим масажним прийомам найкраще відбувається в грі.
Вірші та пісеньки для ігрового масажу дуже подобаються дітям, вони забезпечують веселе спілкування, знімають напругу, вчать малюків довіряти іншим і співпереживати. Ігровий масаж забезпечує сенсорний розвиток самих маленьких. Діти сприймають інтонації голосу, зміст тексту, музичні тембри і шуми, темп і ритми музики.
При проведенні масажу діти виконують різноманітні рухи пальцями і руками, що добре розвиває велику і дрібну моторику. Ігровий масаж знімає у дітей напругу. Поліпшується кровопостачання шкіри, зменшується напруга м'язів, дихання і серцебиття сповільнюються. Дитина заспокоюється і розслабляється. Ігровий масаж позитивно впливає на центральну нервову систему. Ігровий масаж сприяє соціалізації дітей, формує у дітей довіру і увагу один до одного, розвиває терпіння і почуття гумору.
Ігровий масаж сприяє розвитку фантазії дітей: біжить по дереву павучок і капає на спину дощик, м'ячик, що стрибає по підлозі  і ведмідь, що йде по лісу, однаково яскраво, хоч і по різному уявляються дітьми, що проводять і «отримують» ігровий масаж. Ігровий масаж також сприяє розвитку мови. Вірші та пісеньки малюки швидко запам'ятовують, а руху, що ілюструють текст, сприяють виразному виконанню.
*    Рекомендації по організації ігрового масажу в групі:*
•	плануйте для масажу достатньо часу, щоб не було поспіху;
•	після масажу повинно залишитися трохи часу для відпочинку та обміну враженнями;
•	масаж може проводитися через одяг, але слід зняти светри, а при масажі лежачи зняти взуття;
•	при виборі партнера для масажу обов'язково враховується побажання дитини;
•	необхідно дати достатньо часу для вибору партнера;
•	масаж можна проводити тільки за бажанням дитини;
•	дітям краще розташуватися по колу так, щоб вони могли бачити інших;
•	ігровий масаж можна проводити в положенні стоячи або сидячи, що вимагає менше часу;
•	можна використовувати матрасики, ковдри або подушки, щоб дітям було зручно лежати;
•	дітям слід вказати можливі для масажу зони (спина, руки, ноги нижче коліна, воротничкова зона);
•	масаж голови, обличчя та інших чутливих зон не проводиться;
•	дорослий повинен звернути увагу на довгі нігті, попередити дітей про обережність;
•	звернути увагу на дітей, що носять окуляри (окуляри можна не знімати або віддати дорослому).
*Рекомендації для проведення масажу в дитячій групі:*
•	пісеньки і вірші для масажу слід підбирати з урахуванням віку дитини;
•	тільки в тому випадку, якщо вони будуть цікаві малюкові, ігровий масаж стане для нього радісною подією;
•	пропоновані для масажу спини вправи можна проводити, коли дитина лежить на животі, або сидить на стільці, спираючись на стіл, дитина може також сидіти на підлозі, стояти на четвереньках або лежати на колінах дорослого;
•	перш ніж починати проводити масаж, слід попередньо прочитати дитині вірші або сказати кілька вступних фраз, щоб малюк зміг представити подальші дії дорослого;
•	дорослий під час читання віршів повинен робити невеликі паузи для масажу;
•	пропоновані для масажу спини пісеньки й вірші можуть використовуватися також для масажу рук або ніг нижче коліна;
•	дітям для проведення масажу один одному можна надати вибір положення для масажу, іграшок для масажу і рухів. *Проведення масажу дітьми повинно контролюватися дорослим;*
•	рухи під музику слід виконувати ритмічно і уникаючи сильного натиску або поплескування;
•	бажано, щоб дорослий підспівував, а пізніше співав під мінусову фонограму;
•	ігровий масаж може проводитися поверх сорочечки або футболки, а також, за бажанням малюка, на голій спинці;
•	рекомендовані руху можна змінювати, виходячи з тексту пісеньок;
•	перший час масаж краще проводити, використовуючи відповідні предмети - пензлик, гумовий їжачок, поролонову губку, іграшкову машинку, шматочки вати, паперові листочки, та інші, а також м'які іграшки у відповідності з текстом пісеньок. Масаж іграшками бавить малюків і не вимагає такого високого ступеня довіри, як масаж руками;
•	дорослим з довгими нігтями при проведенні масажу треба бути дуже обережними і використовувати, якщо можливо, відповідні тексту пісеньок іграшки і предмети.

*Ігровий  масаж  у процесі музичної діяльності*
Навчання простішим масажним прийомам проходить у грі. На музичному занятті масаж проводжу під музику – слова проспівуються, або ритмодекламуються, іноді  музика звучить просто фоном. Малюки закріплюють у грі навички вірного виконання елементарного масажу, розвивають дрібну мускулатуру пальців рук. Щоб дітям було ще цікавіше, пропоную їм стати героями улюблених казок, пісень. Вони можуть себе уявити скульпторами, художниками, які «ліплять» або «малюють» своє тіло і обличчя.
При проведенні масажу рекомендую дітям не давити з силою на вказані точки, а масажувати їх легкими рухами пальців, злегка надавлюючи або легко погладжуючи. Масажні рухи слід виконувати від периферії до центру.
Щоб нікому не було прикро, я практикую проведення масажу у колі. Діти стають дин до одного спиною по колу, тоді вся група або підгрупа дітей задіяна у  грі. Це надає змогу уникати конфліктів серед дітей.

 :Ok: Здесь пособие "Музыка с мамой" (игровой массаж) Железновых (русский плюс и минусовка) с напечатанным украинским текстом  http://files.mail.ru/7EE90A9C6392443B916AFE2026B4F7EF

----------

Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), елена михайловна (03.02.2021), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Эта статья вдохновила меня на создание стихотворного произведения. Не судите строго :Blush2: , очень хотелось, что-то такое сотворить. 
[IMG]http://*********net/4724617m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4768648m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4775816m.jpg[/IMG]

*ОЛІВЦІ*
1.
Ми малята молодці :Ok:  (перехоплювати олівець ручками вгору та вниз, ніби лізти по канату)
Візьмем в руки олівці :Vishenka 21: 
Привітаємось разом :Victory: 
Затанцюємо гуртом. :Vishenka 18:  
Приспів:
Знайте  мами - всі малята (стукають олівцями об підлогу)
Дуже люблять олівці
Барабанять об підлогу
Їх тримаючи в руці. 
2.
Наш олівчик не лінився (крутити олівці в руках)
У садочку потрудився
Масажує  ручки наші
Колі, Наті, Вірі, Саші 
Приспів: той же
3.
Будем дружно веселитись (тримаючи олівець в лівій руці, що витягнута вперед  крутити його «пропелер»)
Разом весело крутитись
Ніби  гвинт у літака (теж саме правою рукою)
Крутить весело рука
Приспів: той же
4.
Олівець наш малювець (тримаючись за олівець двома руками крутити його «повороти»)
Дуже вправний пустунець
Я з кермом як справжній ас
Віражі об’їду враз
Приспів: той же
5.
Ось втомились наші ручки (олівець кладуть на підлогу і по-черзі катають то лівою то правою ногою) 
Виробляти різні штучки
Відпочинемо ми трішки
Хай тепер працюють ніжки.
Приспів: той же

http://files.mail.ru/AC1B865F5D7349E3BE9BCACF47876275

Мелодию я сбросила, но на самом деле стараюсь играть её на пианино, текст не совсем ладно ложиться, но принцип я думаю понятен.

----------

Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), илатан (09.09.2019), Ніка (24.10.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Наталі

Проводила семінар -практикум по темі Творче музикування (можливо комусь пригодиться)   До семінару є презентація.

 Музика , як і все, що навколо нас , існує в часі і підпорядковується його владним законам.(слайд1)
Дати відчути музику - це не означає розповісти і пояснити . Це значить створити навчальну ситуацію для сприйняття музики органами почуттів людини. Музика розуміється тілом, його реакціями на звуки .(слайд2)
Тому заняття з дітьми необхідно будувати виходячи з принципу "навчання в дії". Дія завжди було єдино надійною гарантією засвоєння будь-якого знання.
Китайський педагог Конфуцій понад 2400 років тому сказав: 
Те, що я чую, я забуваю. 
Те, що я бачу, я пам’ятаю. 
Те, що я роблю, я розумію. 
Ці три прості твердження обґрунтовують необхідність використання нових методів навчання. І якщо змінити ці слова великого педагога, можна сформулювати педагогічне кредо кожного вчителя. 
Те, що я чую, я забуваю. 
Те, що я бачу і чую, я трохи пам’ятаю. 
Те, що я чую, бачу й обговорюю, я починаю розуміти. 
Коли я чую, бачу, обговорюю й роблю, я набуваю знань і навичок. 
Коли я передаю знання іншим, я стаю майстром.


Музично - дидактичні ігри є важливим засобом розвитку музичної діяльності дошкільників і допомагають дитині в цікавій для неї формі почути, відрізнити, порівняти деякі властивості музики, а потім діяти з ними..(слайд3)
Основне значення музично-дидактичних ігор – формувати у дітей музичні здібності в доступній ігровій формі, допомогти їм розібратись в співвідношенні звуків за висотою, розвивати в них чуття ритму, тембровий і динамічний слух, прагнення до самостійних дій із застосуванням знань. 

Діти набувають певних знань,умінь, отримують нові враження на заняттях, які є поштовхом для розвитку дитячої творчості,розкриттю креативних здібностей .
Тому кожен з муз. керівників прагне навчально- виховний процес продумати так,щоб дитина розвивалася не лише музично,а й творчо і інтелектуально.
Актуальним на сьогоднішній час є використання такої форми роботи як-

Дитячий квест (дає змогу розвинути фантазію ,ерудицію,муз. смак.; Вчить відчувати дух колективноі гри ,Викликає бажання до імпровізаціі.)(слайд4)

Завдання на квест по тематиці «Краіна музичних інструментів»
1-------«Відгадай музичний інструмент?»----------Презентація
2«Хто у якому оркестрі грає?»
Всі муз ін.-ти діляться на: клавішні, Духові, струнні та ударні.(на столах лежать картки із зображенням муз. ін.-тів.),отже пропоную пограти в гру «Музичний квартет»(слайд5)
Ви сьогодні не малята,ви справжні музиканти. Інструменти в руки взяли і в струнному; духовому;ударному квартеті заграли.і назвали свій інструмент.
Яку групу ін.-тів неназвано? Які ін.-ти до неі відносяться?
----Народні ( бандура ,сопілка, цимбали, домбра ,гуслі)
-----Презентація «Украінські музичні інструменти»

Вчити здатності дивуватися можна тоді , коли зловиш себе ( дорослу людину ) на подиві. Звичне і зустрічається кожен день , попадається на очі і під руки щогодини і саме воно раптом дивує ! Свіжість звуків викликає масу найрізноманітніших асоціацій . У сучасній музичній методиці саме дослідження звуку і пізнання дітьми світу через звук отримують все більший розвиток . 

Шуршунчики
Всі послухайте , прошу . Шу- шу- шу.
Я Шуршунчиком шуршу. Шу -шу- шу.
В сумці я його  ношу. Шу- шу- шу.
І шуршу,шуршу,шуршуШу- шу- шу.
Заповнені дрібними предметами з різних за якістю матеріалів , крупою , піском і т.д. полотняні мішечки , коробочки від кіндер - сюрпризу , залізні баночки
ЧАРІВНІ НИТКИ
Зв'язки з бубонців , шкаралупи горіхів , квасолі , гудзиків. Цвяхи , підвішені до чайного ситечка і т.п.
ЧАРІВНІ БАРАБАНИ
Б'є чарівний барабан : бан , бан , бан.
А чарівний барабум : бум , бум , бум
А чарівний барабух : бух , бух , бух.
Пан Тарахтун і Пані Тарахтуля з сімями.
НЕЗВИЧАЙНІ стаканчики
Стаканчики з-під йогурту , крізь які протягнуті нарізані смужки гофрованого паперу, фольги і т.д.
Веселі еспандериГумки (прості , капелюшні ) , на які нанизані волоські горіхи ( шкаралупа ) . Кришки від пляшок (металеві , пластмасові) .
АНСАМБЛЬ водофонів

І всі незвичайні музичні інструменти хочуть усіх запросити у веселий оркестр
Я оркестром диригую,музикантами керую
Ось вам знак - моя рука Покажу все чітко я 
Як змахну хай знає кожний ,починати грати можна,
------Оркестр дитячий
Оркестр дорослих під анімаціі
-----1 Хто грає на лужку?
-----2Веселі музиканти.
------3Оркестр на осінній галявині.

Сучасна музична педагогіка поєднує багато муз. педагогічних систем та концепцій з різних куточків земноі кулі
 Досвід провідних педагогів 20 століття,застосування ними комплексу виражальних засобів різних мистецтв сприяє прояву природноі музикальності дітей, допомагає виявити і розвинути художні схильності,креативні здібності.
Тому сучасним педагогам необхідно використовувати існуючі знання та досвід прогресивних педагогів і поєднувати з сучасними потребами суспільства
  Існує чимало систем музичного виховання, які спрямовані на розвиток у дітей відчуття ритму та моторних здібностей

Система муз.- ритм. виховання Єміля Далькроза отримала визнання ще на початку 20 ст. (слайд15)
Музично - ритмічне виховання Еміля Жак –Далькроза спрямоване  на :
  ---------  Розвиток загальної музичності та інтелектуальних  здібностей дітей на основі поєднання співу, імпровізації та руху 
      ------- Розвиток творчої уяви , музичності через об'єднання різних відчуттів (зорових , слухових , тактильних , рухових ) у процесі музикування 
----Поспівка «Дятел» у виконанні дітей з використанням саморобних кастаньєт.
------Імпровізація з барабанами


Ідеі ритмопластики Далькроза знайшли своє продовження у педагогічній системі німецького композитора і педагога Карла Орфа.(слайд16)
Однією з головних ідей муз.-пед. системи є власна дитяча творчість,яка є запорукою закладання фундаменту музикальності,тобто розвитку муз.-ритм.відчуття і муз. слуху,що дадуть змогу дітям розуміти музику і вільно творити.
Актуальність досвіду:
 Елементарне музикування з інструментами Карла Орфа є однією з улюблених та найцікавіших форм музичної діяльності дошкільників. Довіряючи педагогам своїх дітей батьки мріють їх бачити всебічно розвиненими, гармонійними особистостями.
 Система Карла Орфа є ключем до розвитку дитячої музичної творчості. Захоплення дітей таким музикуванням, їх бажання грати і співати є настільки сильним, що вони не помічають великої навчальної роботи, яка проводиться з ними в процесі музикування.
Найчастіше розпочинаються творчі заняття з комунікативних ігор, які формують навички спілкування  дітей. Багатим і мудрим джерелом таких ігор є український фольклор, як поетичний так і музичний. 
1Весела пісня 
2На городі цап.
3 Посудний оркестр «Веселий дідусь» Д.Хармса
Жив та був собі дідусь маленького зросту і сміявся він завжди дуже-дуже просто:
Ха-ха-ха (саморобні бубонці з металевих кришок)
Та хе-хе-хе (ложками по каструлі)Хі-хі-хі (металевими паличками по відерцях)
Да бух-бух. (двома кришками)
Бу-бу-бу (ложками одна об одну)та бе-бе-бе (ударяти кришкою об чайник)
Дінь-дінь-дінь (металевою паличкою об паличку) та трюх-трюх (стукають усі разом).
«Дід Мороз»( імпровізація на інструментах).
Вночі в полі сніг біленький ,Тихенько летить.. трикутник
У  небі темнім, в м'якій хмарі місяченько спить . маракаси
Тихо в полі. Темний – темний заглядає ліс гліссандо
Дід Мороз , старий  й величний,із ялинки зліз. бубон
Весь він білий , весь в обновах,Весь в зірках. трикутник
В білій шапці і в пухових чобітках . шуршунчики
Вся в бурульках срібних його борода. Дзвіночки
Мов сопілка чарівна –бурулька льодова

Використання музичних інструментів на заняттях є обов’язковим. Поряд з фабричними інструментами активно використовуються інструменти, виготовлені власноруч. Такі шумові музичні інструменти викликають у дитини неабиякий інтерес та бажання грати і грати.Можливість співати, гратись, рухатись, придумувати і роботи щось по – своєму, дозволяє дитині бути індивідуальною, неповторною. Тому головним на музичних заняттях по елементарному музикуванню є не створення музичних шедеврів, а сам творчий процес, необхідний дітям.З великим задоволенням діти розігрують казки діі яких можна супроводжувати грою на шумових муз ін.-тах. 
Інсценізація казок Орфа дітьми і учасниками семінару

Навколишне середовище відіграє у формуванні уявлень дитини про світ чималу роль,адже різноманітні звуки і шуми сприймаються дитиною свідомо і підсвідомо і впливають на іі особистісний розвиток.
Навчити дітей розуміти навколишні звуки допоміг відомий канадський музикант,педагог Мюррей Шафер створивши «Навчальні звукові прогулянки».(слайд17)
Мета «звукових  прогулянок»- поглиблення обізнаності дітей про іх звукове оточення та створення дітьми колекцій звуків для творчого музикування.

За його ствердженнями дитина прислухаючись до навколишнього звукового середовища краще його розуміє і у неі виникає природнє бажання про нього піклуватися.
 Звуки природи допомагають активізувати області мозку ,які відповідають за почуття радості та щастя ,підсилюють імунну систему,що особливо важливо для дітей.Тому прослуховування музики природи є не тільки корисною,а й цікавою.
1Проекція «Ліс»
2 Проекція «Луг»
3 Створення звукового пейзажу має бути творчою діяльністю,яка гармонійно поєднує в собі музику (спосіб звукоутворення),живопис,танок, театралізацію
-Відтворення звуками картини( Ранок в сосновому лісі) ( маски для відповідних лісових персонажів).(слайд18)





Музика – це звук.
Це коли…Кіт муркоче, грім гуркоче, дощик ллється,
Скло десь б’ється.
Вітер віє сніговії. Дзвони дзвонять череду гонять,
Трава шелестить джміль пролетить,
І коли ти чуєш стук  все це зветься просто- звук.

-------Музично дидактична гра «Класифікація звуків»

Для гармонійного виховання дитини музика є дуже важливим чинником.Тому Марія Монтессорі надавала великого значення розвитку муз.слуху,як передумові  формування мовлення дитини.(слайд19)

Для досягнення цієї мети-педагог розробила кілька музичних посібників спрямованих на розвиток муз. здібностей у дітей. Найважливішим з яких є дзвіночки( слайд20) Це такий сенсорний матеріал,який природним шляхом розкриває муз. слух дитини,що закладений в кожній людині незалежно від того,призначено ій бути музикантом чи ні.

Для розвитку вміння розпізнавати відтінки шуму,розвитку муз.памяті використовуються шумові коробочки.
(проведення муз-дид гри на основі посібника «шумові циліндри»для визначення різної сили і відтінку звуку
-знайти пару однакових;
-визначити найгучніший,найтихіший і поставити іх у ряд;
-визначити вміст;

 Цікава гра не набридає, а дає можливість самовдосконалюватися – діти повертаються до неї знову й знову, запрошують до неї нових партнерів, придумують нові правила.
 Свіжість звуків викликає масу найрізноманітніших асоціацій .Коли навколо тебе музика і коли ти сам твориш музику , - що може бути цікавіше і прекрасніше (слайд21)
У музиці є звуки чарівні ,вони уміють настрій підіймати
Із нею добре всім-тобі й мені бо кожному вона дарує свято.

Така дісталась вже нам робота, 
Є в ній і радість, та є й турбота, 
Є вічний пошук, безсонні ночі. 
Та гріють душу дитячіочі. 
Танець

----------

irinasher (26.05.2018), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (02.07.2019), елена михайловна (03.02.2021), НАТА ЛИВ (16.02.2016), ОЙКОВ (15.10.2016), Олег Лекарь (25.03.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Танічка

Хочу поділитися мультимедійними технологіями на музичних занятях. знайшла в you tube "швидкі та повільні звуки Лисенко"
www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXeOcCJZUqQ

----------

iraalex2006 (08.01.2020), irinasher (26.05.2018), Nadka (05.12.2019), Nezabudka157 (16.07.2019), pianistka98 (17.04.2019), s.piskunn (09.02.2022), илатан (27.09.2016), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Танічка

високі та низькі звуки лисенко
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxfe6aUU1LU

----------

irinasher (26.05.2018), Nadka (05.12.2019), Nezabudka157 (16.07.2019), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), s.piskunn (09.02.2022), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Танічка

музичні та шумові звуки Лисенко
www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gS87hQ9sKw

----------

Nadka (05.12.2019), Nezabudka157 (16.07.2019), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), s.piskunn (09.02.2022), tvsokol (09.07.2016), илатан (27.09.2016), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Лильчик

*Танічка*, 
Це роботи нашої форумчанки-Світлани Дерди, прикро, що ви до сих пір не знаете автора :Nono: 
Ось тема автора:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136900
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138580

----------

катя 98 (21.07.2016), Лена лопандя (01.10.2019)

----------


## ИннаНичога

СЦЕНАРИЙ ВЫПУСКА "ФЕЇ НА ВИПУСНОМУ БАЛУ"  http://files.mail.ru/27025EA8E56B437F90D57399590074F5

ПОДОБРАЛА С ИНТЕРНЕТА
К СЦЕНАРИЮ ВЫПУСКА "ФЕЇ НА ВИПУСНОМУ БАЛУ" ВИДЕОЗАСТАВКИ, 
ЧТО СМОНТИРОВАЛА СЕБЕ , ИСПОЛЬЗОУЯ ВИДЕО С ФОРУМА И  ФУТАЖИ 
СПАСИБО ВСЕМ АВТОРАМ).   :008:  :008:  :061:  :061:  :061: 

ЗДЕСЬ ВИДЕО МОЖНО СКАЧАТЬ http://files.mail.ru/C356533961084EA79507889662889FF9
http://files.mail.ru/AD61DC963F1F4B148059A287B685C6CC

А ЗДЕСЬ ПРОСМОТРЕТЬ:http://youtu.be/9yk602vlRD4

СТРОГО НЕ СУДИТЕ
ИННА

----------


## ИннаНичога

К СЦЕНАРИЮ ВЫПУСКА "ФЕЇ НА ВИПУСКНОМУ БАЛУ" ВИДЕОЗАСТАВКИ,
ЧТО СМОНТИРОВАЛА СЕБЕ , ИСПОЛЬЗОУЯ ВИДЕО С ФОРУМА И ФУТАЖИ..... 



> ЖМЕТЕ НА ССЫЛКУ = А ЗДЕСЬ ПРОСМОТРЕТЬ:http://youtu.be/9yk602vlRD4


ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ В ЮТУБЕ =="2 СОНЯЧНИЙ ДИВОСВІТ"
 === ПОД ФИЛЬМОМ ЕСТЬ КАРТИНКА И НАДПИСЬ ==Инна Борисенко==ЖМЕТЕ
== ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ ГЛАВНАЯ СТРАНИЧКА. ТАМ ЕСТЬ  СНОСКИ, ЖМЕТЕ НА ВИДЕО
== ОТКРЫВАЮТСЯ ВСЕ ВИДЕО. ТУТ МОЖНО ИХ И ПОСИОТРЕТЬ.
АНАЛОГИЧНО  МОЖНО ПРОСМАТРИВАТЬ ВСЕ ВИДЕО И У ДРУГИХ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕЙ. 
КТО НЕ ЗНАЛ- ВПЕРЕД. 
МОДЕРАТОРАМ МОЖНО БУДЕТ УДАЛИТЬ ЭТО РАЗЪЯСНЕНИЕ. ПРОСИЛИ В ЛИЧКУ РАЗЪЯСНИТЬ КАК ПОСМОТРЕТЬ ВСЕ ВИДЕО.
 :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34: 
ИННА

----------

n@denk@ (01.08.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

https://yadi.sk/d/EN0lWj4dZb6xU   девчонки ,может кому пригодиться?

----------

kulik100564 (07.07.2016), Laduchka57 (11.12.2019), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), nastiabar (26.11.2016), Nezabudka157 (16.07.2019), Антонина26 (03.05.2017), нонна (20.03.2016), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Большое спасибо! Конечно пригодится, вот только у меня файл, где муз. ігри ничего нет.


я много игр кидала сюда  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...45#post4896345   посмотрите,может пригодиться.С уваж. Ольга.

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Сутність інноваційних технологій: компетентнісний підхід.

Під терміном “педагогічна інновація” (нововведення) розуміється сукупність нових професійно-педагогічних ідей педагога, спрямованих на вирішення актуальних проблем виховання і навчання з позицій особистісно-орієнтованої освіти – це цілісна теоретична, технологічна і методична концепція оновлення педагогічної діяльності.
Теоретичні і прикладні проблеми інноваційних процесів в освіті розробляли Л.Даниленко, І.Дичківська, О.Козлова, М.Кларін, Н.Клокар, Н.Юсуфбекова та ін.
До ієрархічної структури цього процесу включаються такі складові: діяльнісна (мотиви, мета, завдання, зміст, форми, методи), суб‘єктивна 
( науковці, вчителі, батьки, учні, експерти), рівнева (міжнародний, державний тощо), змістова, управлінська, організаційний (Н.Юсуфбекова).
Досліджуючи основи педагогічної інноватики І.Дичківська пропонує таку класифікацію нововведень: змісту освіти, технології, організація навчально-виховного процесу, управління. За масштабом інновацій вона виділяє: часткові (локальні) або модифікаційні, модульні (комплекс часткових взаємопов‘язаних нововведень, що охоплюють групу предметів) і системні (що стосуються усієї вертикалі освіти); за інноваційним потенціалом – модифікаційні, комбінаторні і радикальні.
Інноваційний педагогічний процес пов‘язаний  із удосконаленням освіти на нових (або оновлених у змінених умовах) ідей, що сприяють його ефективності. Він передбачає концептуалізацію і технологічне опрацювання новацій, а також експериментальну апробацію і впровадження.
З огляду на те, що нас цікавлять насамперед нововведення в галузі технологій, розглянемо це поняття детальніше.
Воно з‘явилось у педагогічному лексиконі й освітній практиці в останні роки й швидко набуло поширення. Універсальний грецький термін “технологія” (означає “знання про майстерність”). Він увійшов разом із виникненням необхідності наукового обгрунтування закономірностей пошуку оптимальної сукупності методів і засобів організації навчально-виховного процесу, цілеспрямованого впливу на особистість учня, що характеризують майстерність педагога, подібну до мистецької діяльності (від “технос” – мистецтво , майстерність; “логос”- вчення, наука). Освітні технології складають сьогодні цілу галузь педагогічної науки, осмислюється технологічний підхід в освіті, підлягають опису та аналізу найпоширеніші вітчизняні та зарубіжні технології, обґрунтовуються  авторські технології, фокусується весь арсенал технологій вчителя.
Категорію технології сучасні представники педагогічної науки розглядають у дидактичному (В.Безпалько, С.Гончаренко, С.Подмазін, О.Пометун і Л.Пироженко, О.Савченко, В.Сєріков, І.Прокопенко і В.Євдокимов), виховному (І.Бех, В.Рибалка, Н.Шуркова), управлінському ( Л.Даниленко, В.Лунячек, О.Козлова), порівняльно-педагогічному (М.Лещенко, Л.Пуховська), цілісному педагогічному (І.Дичковська, І.Дмитрик, М.Кларін, А.Нісімчук, О.Пєхота, Г.Селевко, С.Сисоєва) аспектах.
О.Савченко акцентує дидактичний аспект технологій, як засобу повного управління розв‘язуванням дидактичних проблем, дає визначення поняття “технологічний підхід”, який включає систему дій учителя і учнів, спрямованих на досягнення чітко визначеної мети шляхом послідовного та неухильного виконання певних навчальних дій в умовах оперативного зворотного зв‘язку.
Педагогічну технологію В.Безпалько розуміє як реалізацію проекту діяльності учня, опосередкованого особистістю конкретного вчителя, його технікою; дефініція вченого вирізняється лаконічністю; “ Технологія – це змістова техніка реалізації навчального процесу. Технологія навчання, за означенням ЮНЕСКО, трактується як конструювання та оцінювання освітніх процесів з урахуванням людських і технічних ресурсів у їх взаємодії, який ставить своїм завданням оптимізацію освіти.
Технологія навчання. уточнює її дидактичний зміст О.Пєхота, “відображає шлях освоєння конкретного навчального матеріалу в межах визначеного предмета, теми, питання й у межах цієї технології. Вона близька до окремої методики”.
Оволодіння педагогічною технологією, на думку Г.Селевка, полягає в інтеграції всіх елементів системи у короткому (або тривалому) акті педагогічного впливу, який складається з трьох функцій: ініціювання активності суб‘єкта, озброєння його способами діяльності, стимулювання індивідуального вибору: він подає розгорнуту структуру дидактичної технології: 
                       - концептуальна основа;
                       - змістова частина навчання (мета навчання – загальна та конкретна;
                         зміст)
             - процесуальна частина – технологічний процес (організація
               навчального процесу; методи і форми навчальної діяльності школярів;  
               методи і форми роботи вчителя – діяльність і керування предметом 
                засвоєння матеріалу і діагностика навчального процесу).
Більшість авторів не розділяють педагогічні технології на дидактичні та виховні. Так, М.Ярмаченко розглядає їх цілісно, як “сукупність засобів і методів відтворення теоретично-обгрунтованих процесів навчання і виховання, що дозволяють успішно реалізувати поставлені освітні цілі”.
Кожний із дослідників підкреслює важливі грані педагогічної технології, адже це явище надзвичайно багатопланове. Так, часто акцентуються прогнозованість, гарантованість і відтворювальність результатів застосування технології (В.Сєріков, С.Сисоєва, І.Прокопенко і В.Євдокимов), інколи вона порівнюється з методикою й розглядається як конкретизація останньої.
Узагальнюючи діапазон підходів та дефініцій, можна дати визначення поняття 
“педагогічної технології”: це науково і методично обґрунтований інтегративний спосіб організації навчально-виховного процесу, що передбачає системне планування цілей, управління вирішенням педагогічних проблем і досягнення гарантованих, потенційно відтворюваних педагогічних результатів; педагогічна технологія як континуальний феномен охоплює людські ресурси (нерозривні дії педагога та учнів як суб‘єктів освіти, які знаходяться у постійному зворотному зв‘язку), інтелектуальні ресурси (знання  та ідеї), технічні ресурси (засоби і прийоми організації освітньої діяльності, зокрема аудіовізуальні, мультимедійні).
До складових педагогічної технології як системного інтегрованого способу організації навчально-виховного процесу відносимо:
          - планування цілей і завдань, прогнозування результатів педагогічної взаємодії;
          - реалізація цілей через систему засобів, інструментальних дій і операцій у
      процесі організації педагогічної взаємодії;
          - оцінювання й коректування результатів педагогічної взаємодії.
Як свідчить аналіз наукових джерел, єдиного підходу до класифікації  педагогічних технологій немає, наводяться різні їх переліки. Наприклад, О.Пєхота пропонує такий: вальдорфська педагогіка, технологія саморозвитку дитини М.Монтессорі, організації групової діяльності школярів, колективного творчого виховання (за І.Івановим), створення ситуації успіху ( за А.Бєлкіним), проектна, сугестивна, інформаційні та ін. У контексті особистісно-орієнтованої освіти обґрунтовуються технології  актуалізації процесу навчання; диференціації навчання; побудови освітнього середовища; корекційно-виховної роботи; моніторингу освітніх систем. Розгорнуту класифікацію за багатьма векторами пропонує І.Дичковська: за провідним чинником психічного розвитку (біогенні, емоціогенні, психогенні), за науковою концепцією засвоєння досвіду, за ставленням до дитини (авторитарні, дидактоцентричні, особистісно-орієнтовані), за орієнтацією на особистісні структури (інформаційні, операційні, емоційно-художні, евристичні, прикладні), за типом організації і управління пізнавальною діяльністю (структурно-логічні, інтеграційні, ігрові, комп‘ютерні, діалогові, тренінгові) та ін. Технології також класифікуються за напрямами модернізації традиційного навчання, за характером змісту, за характером відносин вчителя і учнів, за організацією навчання, за способом навчання
(репродуктивні, проблемні, діалогічні, розвивальні, ігрові, комп‘ютерні); виокремлюються  комплексні політехнологічні.
Надзвичайно важливо і необхідно, щоб при виборі технологічного інструментарію для галузі загальної мистецької освіти загальнотеоретичні положення екстраполювалися  з урахуванням специфіки  художньої педагогіки, її цілей і завдань, змісту і процесу, оцінювання результатів тощо. У процесі викладання мистецьких дисциплін у школі можна, безумовно, застосовувати більшість із перерахованих вище відомих та інноваційних технологій. Водночас, на нашу думку, доцільними є впровадження насамперед художньо-педагогічних технологій, тобто предметно адаптованих до мистецьких дисциплін. Для цього з багатьох переліків варто виокремити саме ті, які найліпше відповідають гуманітарно-естетичній природі загальної мистецької освіти та спрямовані на формування базових компетентностей учнів.
Теоретичні проблеми компетентнісного підходу до навчання розглядалися у дослідженнях  С.Бондар, І.Єрмакова, О.Кононко, О.Овчарук, І.Родигіної, Д.Рум”янцевої, О.Савченко, Т.Сорочан, Л.Сохань, А.Хуторського, С.Шишова, В.Циби та ін. Враховуючи науковий доробок у цій галузі, ми умовно розподіляємо компетентності на загальні (особистісні та соціальні) і функціональні.
Група особистісних компетентностей розподіляється на загальнокультурні      
( світоглядні уявлення, ціннісні орієнтації, ставлення), спеціальні (мистецький тезаурус, ментальний естетичний досвід, художньо-творчі здібності, художньо-образне мислення), метапредметні (загальнонавчальні). До останніх належать інформаційно-пізнавальні (здатність до пошуку та оперування інформацією) і саморегуляції ( вміння організувати та контролювати власну діяльність, здатність до самовдосконалення). Соціальні компетентності включають комунікативні (здатність до спілкування) і соціально-практичні (здатність до співпраці, роботи в команді). Функціональні компетентності – це ті, які тісно пов‘язані з певною предметною діяльністю учнів (у даному випадку з мистецькою діяльністю). З-поміж них можна виокремити: предметні (музичні, образотворчі, театральні тощо), міжпредметні – галузеві (художньо-естетичні) і міжгалузеві (гуманітарно-естетичні).
Формування базових компетентностей учнів здійснюється  у процесі впровадження комплексу художньо-педагогічних технологій. У педагогічній літературі існують різні класифікації освітніх технологій, І.Прокопенко і В.Євдокимов перераховують наступні: 
          - за цільовою орієнтацією (загальні та вузькопредметні);
               - за характером відносин учнів (авторитарні, педоцентричні, особистісно-
            орієнтовані, вільного виховання, ізотеричні);
           - за організацією навчання і способами засвоєння матеріалу учнями.
У розробці класифікації для дисциплін художньо-естетичного циклу варто враховувати ці загальні підстави, проте спиратися насамперед на їх предметну специфіку, яка зумовлює характер діяльності учнів і відносин між педагогом і учнями у навчальній діяльності. Не заперечуючи доцільності застосування традиційних технологій (трансляційних, інформаційних, репродуктивних), які важливі з огляду на формування і загальнокультурних, і функціонально-предметних компетентностей, умовно виділяємо основні інноваційні технології ( у дужках вказано, на які компетентності переважно спрямована технологія):
1.	Інтегративні ( функціональні, метапредметні);
2.	Проблемно-евристичні ( метапредметні, функціональні);
3.	Ігрові ( загальнокультурні, соціальні);
4.	Інтерактивні-діалогічні і проектні ( соціальні, комунікативні, практичні);
5.	Комп‘ютерні або масмедійні (функціональні, метапредметні);
6.	Модульні (метапредметні, функціональні);
7.	Сугестивні (особистісні);
8.	Технлдлгії педагогічної підтримки і супроводу.
Педагогічні технології – явище надзвичайно динамічне, тому їх інноваційності, безхперечно, різні. Новизна залежатиме від об‘єктивних чинників – детальності розробки психолого-педагогічного супроводу (системи взаємопов‘язаних заходів і прийомів), загального алгоритму педагогічної діяльності і методичного інструментарію; також від суб‘єктивних факторів – індивідуального стилю, досвіду і мотивації вчителя, його інноваційно-творчого потенціалу. Так, навіть принципово нові комп‘ютерні технології, не є абсолютно “стерильними”, герметичними щодо новизни, адже у процесі їх впровадження навколо основного аудіовізуального стрижня інтегруються елементи інших технологій (ігрових, інтегративних тощо). 
Важливо підкреслити, що педагогічним технологіям притаманна така риса, як комбінаторність, що передбачає конструктивне поєднання елементів різних відомих і маловідомих методик. Тому, у шкільній практиці нерідко застосовуються технологічні комплекси, що об‘єднують елементи різних технологій.

----------

dasha_bene (16.08.2016), Laduchka57 (11.12.2019), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Nezabudka157 (16.07.2019), s.piskunn (09.02.2022), tasik (24.11.2020), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Інноваційні технології в процесі організації музичної діяльності дошкільників.

Ігрові художньо-педагогічні технології
Проблемою спорідненості, зближення мистецтва і гри філософи почали цікавитися ще з кінця ХУІІІ ст.., з часів Ф.Шиллера ( Листи про естетичне виховання). Німецький поет і драматург розумів гру як дійство, в якому людина вільно розкриває свої сутнісні сили, утверджуючись як творець вищої реальності – естетичної. Головна теза його теорії естетичного виховання така: шлях до свободи пролягає через красу, а суть останньої – в грі.
Нідерландський філософ і культуролог ХХ ст.. Й.Хейзінг, автор оригінальної концепції “Людини граючої”, обґрунтував особливе значення гри в розвитку культури людства. Він вважав, що розгадка феномену гри у вічному устремлінні людини до особистісного самоствердження за рахунок пошуку нових світів. “Ігрова концепція” людини видатного філософа поширена у педагогічних інноваціях США, Японії, країн Європи.
Гра – це не імітація життя, а саме життя, це насамперед творча дія, вона розгортається немовби не в реальному просторі, а у світі символічних значень, живої фантазії. Природа гри синкретична і міфологічна, що відповідає характеру мислення дитини, яка сприймає світ цілісно, не розділяючи  реальне і “придумане” непрохідними мурами. Ігри виробляють в учнів “рефлекс свободи”, адже рішення приймається самостійно, шляхом природного пізнання – інтуїтивного відкриття. На заняттях імітаційно-ігрового типу діти вчаться через стосунки, контакти, тому в них формуються почуття співпричетності й співпереживання. Так гра стає справжньою школою соціального досвіду, соціалізації.
Гра – вид діяльності, мотив якої полягає не в її результатах, а в самому процесі, який приносить задоволення. Ігрове начало тією чи іншою мірою властиве будь-якій діяльності, особливо, якщо вона має естетичну цінність. Із художньою діяльністю гру єднають такі ознаки, як вільна творчість – гра психічних сил, незалежна від утилітарних людських потреб і меркантильних інтересів, внутрішня емоційна насиченість (емоціогенність), а також умовність дії, ситуації.
У процесі мистецької освіти можуть застосовуватись різні ігри, але пріоритетного значення набувають ігрові технології з театральним компонентом. Н.Кудикіна класифікує ігри на дві великі групи: за правилами, що мають фіксований зміст 
(дидактичні, інтелектуальні, пізнавальні, рухливі) та творчі, вільні (художньо-конструкторські, сюжетно-рольові).
Важлива грань мистецтва в тому, що його можна розглядати як художньо-пізнавальну модель дійсності, своєрідну “гру в життя”. Через сюжетно-рольову гру, що передбачає обов‘язкове перевтілення, учні мають можливість ідентифікувати себе з будь-яким героєм (позитивним і негативним), “приміряти на себе” різні характери, манери поведінки, пережити безліч ситуацій і вчинків. Це збагачує не лише естетичний досвід, а робить особистість більш гармонійною, духовно досконалішою загалом. Ігрова діяльність також дає змогу уявити себе в надзвичайних, фантастичних обставинах, “програти” неймовірні ситуації. Така ілюзорність вимагає творчих дій – умінь комбінувати, моделювати, уточняти або змінювати деталі. Так переплітаються найважливіші функції гри – евристична і соціалізації.

Комп‘ютерні технології
Технології із застосування комп‘ютерів спрямовані на інтенсифікацію навчально-виховного процесу, виконують у сучасній мистецькій освіті функцію «підтримки». Пов‘язані з новими підходами до художньо-педагогічного моделювання уроків, мультимедійні засоби відкривають нові технологічні можливості для педагогіки мистецтва, унікальні перспективи полі художнього виховання школярів. Мас-медіа технології порівняно з традиційним навчанням дають низку переваг:
•	інформаційних;
•	інтерактивних;
•	дидактичних;
•	інтегральних;
•	психологічних;
•	професійно-педагогічних;
•	ергономічних;
•	економічних.

----------

Laduchka57 (11.12.2019), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), s.piskunn (09.02.2022), лексус (05.01.2021), ОЙКОВ (15.10.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019)

----------


## Людмила Музыка

> Просто уникальный материал!!11111111 Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!11111


Я думаю, что можно с детьми начинать с таких ритмических упражнений , а потом играть оркестр . С своими детьми попробовали . Распечатала стрелочки на А 4 , объяснила способ игры , который обозначает каждая группа стрелочек . Включаю фонограмму , а детям по фразам выставляю картинки -стрелки. В дальнейшем можно брать двоих детей - дирижеров , а группу разделить на 2 подгруппы . Дирижер управляет своей группой , выставляю карточки на свое усмотрение . Вобщем , эту тему можно разработать .




> Людмила, материал - просто прелесть! Спасибо большое, действительно -"цікавинка"


Спасибо !

----------


## Людмила Музыка

Ось під цю музику я спробувала грати з дітьми оркестр на паличках по показу картинок зі стрілочками.
https://yadi.sk/d/YLiyU448epde6 Ця простіша .

А ця більш складніша , потребує підготовки https://yadi.sk/d/FHT6Z9zUepdg6

----------

europe (29.09.2016), gali (22.09.2018), Laduchka57 (11.12.2019), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (16.07.2019), Оlga@ (01.01.2018)

----------


## Людмила Музыка

> КЛАСС! Хорошая находка, Людмила!


Дякую, я його трошкі доробила і вчора , так би мовити , втілила у життя на методоб.єднанні . Спочатку ми простукали одну із потішок . Далі , під фонограму простукали нескладний оркестр, а потім розділили глядачів на два голоси  і два диригенти , і вже зіграли Турецьке рондо Моцарта . Вийшло доволі цікаво .




> Дуже цікавий матеріал, дякую!!!


Я рада , що  Вам сподобалось . Користуйтеся .

----------

Nezabudka157 (16.07.2019)

----------


## Людмила Музыка

Дівчатка . Подивіться . Дуже сподобався оркестр - імпровізація . Ідея цікава .

----------

gali (22.06.2017), irinasher (26.05.2018), jarinka (13.07.2016), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), net27520 (30.12.2017), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), pianistka98 (10.02.2020), s.piskunn (09.02.2022), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017), Херсон-75 (28.01.2019)

----------


## Валя Муза

даю посилання на канал Оксани Крамаренко - фізкультхвилинки на любий смак. Вона - велика трудяжка:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnb...WwLIUTQ/videos

----------

jarinka (13.07.2016), Lapsik 061 (29.05.2016), nastiabar (26.11.2016), net27520 (30.12.2017), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), Лариса12 (04.01.2016), ОЙКОВ (15.10.2016), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Девочки, делала в прошлом году презентацию на тему "Шевченко" Выставляю, может кому пригодится. Там слайды, а текст завтра найду на работе.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Byz4/auqGQqes7

----------

net27520 (30.12.2017), tvsokol (09.07.2016), Олег Лекарь (02.02.2017)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Девочки! Появилась *новая парциальная программа "Веселкова музикотерапія"*, Світланочка сбросила адрес автора artmal7@gmail.com. 
Я написала ей с просьбой о приобретении. Стоит программа 30 гр. + 5 гр. доставка, деньги бросаются просто на телефон. 
Очень рекомендую, особенно тем кто работает в логопедических садах и с детьми с ЗПР. И вообще так, как одно из направлений здоров'язбереження думаю пригодится всем. :Ok:

----------


## Пензева Людмила

> Девочки! Появилась *новая парциальная программа "Веселкова музикотерапія"*, Світланочка сбросила адрес автора artmal7@gmail.com. 
> Я написала ей с просьбой о приобретении. Стоит программа 30 гр. + 5 гр. доставка, деньги бросаются просто на телефон. 
> Очень рекомендую, особенно тем кто работает в логопедических садах и с детьми с ЗПР. И вообще так, как одно из направлений здоров'язбереження думаю пригодится всем.


Вот ещё страничка автора программы Ирины Анатольевны Малашевской http://hghltd.yandex.net/yandbtm?fmo...e46d0f&keyno=0 внизу её электронный адрес.
Извините небольшая ошибка в адресе в предыдущем сообщении (в конце убрать точку)
вот правильный artmal7@gmail.com

----------

n@denk@ (01.08.2016)

----------


## Наталі

Була на семінарі-практикумі по музикотерапіі у Малашевськоі Дуже сподобалось,багато корисного для себе і для роботи почерпнула.Якщо будуть ще семінари поіду неодмінно -музикотерапія додае багато емоцій у наші трудові будні!!!

----------


## Людмила Музыка

> Дуже красиво! скажіть будь-ласка як ви кріпили листочки ?


Дякую . На клейку плівку , у магазинах будівельних продається . Кріпите до мольберта клейкою стороною  до себе . Потім діти викладають листя .

----------


## зірка



----------

dzvinochok (27.03.2017), nastiabar (26.11.2016), Nezabudka157 (16.07.2019), yfnfifu (05.01.2016), Людмилkа (06.11.2016)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Девочки, многие спрашивают о программе " Веселкова мизикотерапія" , вот она.
Вступ
В умовах сучасного розвитку суспільства особливої актуальності набуває одне з головних завдань національної освіти - “збереження та зміцнення фізичного, психічного та духовного здоров’я підростаючого покоління” /Закон України “Про дошкільну освіту”/ [3, с. 1].
У нинішньому світі, що стрімко розвивається та змінюється, постійно переживаючи соціальні та природні катаклізми, першочергової уваги потребує піклування про здоров’я маленьких дітей. Адже всі негаразди сьогодення можуть негативно відбитися на їхньому житті і призвести до невиправних наслідків у майбутньому.
Сучасні діти перенасичені негативною інформацією, позбавлені теплого спілкування з дорослими та однолітками. Багато з них просто не можуть витримати нервово-психічних навантажень удома та в дитячому садку. Нерідко дитяча нервова система не встигає адаптуватися до шаленого темпу і ритму нашого життя. Звідси — неспокій, нервовість, гіперактивність, погіршення продуктивної діяльності, виникнення психосоматичних хвороб.
Сьогодні, як ніколи, особливої актуальності набувають заходи зі створення нових ефективних методів реабілітації та профілактики, нетрадиційних підходів, що підвищують резервні можливості організму дитини. Тобто, очевидною постає необхідність упровадження в навчально-виховний процес різних здоров’я- підтримувальних технологій, серед яких заслуговує на увагу нова галузь психолого-педагогічного напряму під назвою “музикотерапія”. У перекладі з грецької термін “музикотерапія” означає “зцілення музикою”. 
У контексті дошкільної освіти ми розглядаємо це поняття не в буквальному клінічному значенні, а як ефективний засіб моделювання й корекції внутрішнього стану дитини, розкриття її природного потенціалу.
Окрім того, в педагогічному сенсі, музикотерапія може бути дієвою допомогою в оптиміза- ції навчально-виховної роботи, спрямованої на формування та роз¬виток особливої новітньої психокультури, яка в майбутньому, на думку вчених, дасть людству шанс на виживання й розквіт.
“Музика, як носій сакральної інформації, і музична терапія, як могутній інструмент впливу, спроможні допомогти людині згармонізувати себе і свої стосунки зі світом. 
Саме поєднання педагогічних, психотерапевтичних методів з керованим музичним впливом може зробити переворот у долі як окремої людини, так і суспільства загалом” /Г. Побережна/ [7, с. 88].

РОЗДІЛ 1
ПАРЦІАЛЬНА ПРОГРАМА
"ВЕСЕЛКОВА МУЗИКОТЕРАПІЯ: ОЗДОРОВЧО-ОСВІТНЯ РОБОТА З ДІТЬМИ СТАРШОГО ДОШКІЛЬНОГО ВІКУ"

1.1. ПОЯСНЮВАЛЬНА ЗАПИСКА
В єдиній національній системі безперервної освіти пріоритетного значення набуває процес повноцінного розвитку та становлення життєво компетентної творчої особистості, максимального розкриття її природного потенціалу та задатків. Починається цей процес із першої ланки - освіти для найменших — дошкільної освіти.
Дошкільний період є особливо важливим і визначальним у процесі особистісного зростання, бо створює підґрунтя для динамічних змін у подальшому онтогенезі людини. 
У Законі України “Про дошкільну освіту” зазначено: “Дошкільний вік - базовий етап фізичного, психологічного та соціального становлення особистості дитини” [3, с. 1].  Саме цей період науковці порівнюють із закладенням фундаменту в зведенні будівлі, від якості та на-дійності якого залежатиме вся краса і велич майбутньої споруди.
“В умовах глобалізаційних змін на часі модернізація змісту дошкільної освіти, гуманізація її цілей та принципів, переорієнтація на розвиток особистості дитини як основний ресурс, що визначає поступальний рух суспільства” — наголошено у Базовому компоненті дошкільної освіти України [1, с. 4].
Але необхідно зазначити, що численні неконтрольовані чинники інформаційно-звукового, соціально-культурного, політично- економічного напрямів сучасності заважають втіленню у життя стратегічної ідеї національної освіти - виховання вільної, гармонійної, самодостатньої і, головне, здорової людини. Неусвідомлено надмірне перебування дитини у потоці інформаційного негативу, що лине з екранів телевізорів та у розмовах дорослих, здійснює, на жаль, свій шкідливий руйнівний вплив. 
Дисгармонія та внутрішнє напруження, які є причиною багатьох хвороб, все частіше стають характерними переживаннями сучасних дітей і становлять суттєву перешкоду їх повноцінному розвитку.
“Увага педагога має спрямовуватися на головні лінії розвитку фізичного та морально-духовного здоров’я, особистісних цінностей як своєрідного внутрішнього стрижня, ціннісної етичної орієнтації з формування навичок практичного життя, емоційної сприйнятливості та сприяння розвитку індивідуальності дитини” /Базовий компонент дошкільної освіти України/ [1, с. 7].
Тож в умовах соціально-політичних негараздів сучасного українського суспільства постає необхідність пошуку додаткових видів освітньої діяльності оздоровчо-профілактичного спрямування, що допоможуть захистити дитину від шкідливого впливу сьогодення, пробудять захисні механізми, закладуть основу формування її внутрішнього стрижня - психокультури.
Одним із дієвих помічників у становленні та розвитку психокуль¬тури особистості є МУЗИКА. Адже саме вона є найкращим виховате¬лем, бо здатна цілеспрямовано та гармонійно формувати психіку лю¬дини з раннього віку. А здорова психіка є запорукою здоров’я - ста¬ну повного фізичного, духовного та соціального благополуччя.
У системі вітчизняної дошкільної освіти чимало уваги приді¬ляється музично-естетичному вихованню. У Базовому компоненті дошкільної освіти України серед основних освітніх ліній визначе¬на лінія “Дитина у світі культури”. Її зміст спрямовано на форму¬вання у дітей емоційно-ціннісного ставлення до мистецтва та світу зокрема. Розділ “Музика” є обов’язковим у всіх чинних навчаль¬них програмах, оскільки музична діяльність емоційно забарвлює, збагачує дитячі знання та життєвий досвід, впливає на формуван¬ня загальної культури, сприяє розвитку естетичних почуттів, від¬криває простір для творчої самореалізації дитини.
Однак, аналізуючи реальний стан музично-естетичного навчан¬ня та виховання у системі дошкільної освіти, доводиться конста¬тувати низку суперечностей між теорією та практикою. Не секрет, що й досі, як не прикро, в багатьох дошкільних

----------

n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), t.scripnichenko (02.11.2019), Іванка (26.01.2018), Елена Шевчук (03.01.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (07.10.2016), Ирма 77 (04.10.2018), Коллега (09.12.2016), Наташа5374 (19.07.2016), Пензева Людмила (06.07.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Танічка (04.01.2017), ЮЛилиана (07.07.2016)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

закладах ще діє концертно-показова модель музичного виховання, де мають місце безкінечні репетиції, де від маленьких дітей вимагають справжньої дорослої акторської майстерності. Тож у повсякденні, зазвичай, пе¬дагоги просто підбирають музичний репертуар і розучують його з дітьми до чергового показового виступу. Такий “перегин” у бік під¬готовки дошкільників до концертно-розважального свята (шоу) для дорослих порушує головне завдання музичної діяльності - гармо¬нізацію емоційної сфери, яка відіграє важливу роль у становленні особистості, розвитку її вищих психічних функцій, регуляції пове¬дінки, формуванні духовної культури.
Вивчаючи розробки науковців і враховуючи практичні над¬бання, ми дійшли висновку, що музика і музична діяльність ма¬ють потужний вплив на внутрішній світ дитини, перетворюють його, формують якості, необхідні для подальшого успішного по¬вноцінного життя. Оскільки музичне мистецтво є носієм універ-сальних законів гармонії, воно може бути ефективно використане для зміцнення фізичного здоров’я, гармонізації емоційних станів і моделювання поведінки дитини, а також активізації її творчо¬го потенціалу. Крім того, засоби музикотерапії можуть допомогти у розв’язанні проблеми стимуляції саморозвитку та самовдоскона¬лення особистості. Адже музика, сама будучи “моделлю людських емоцій” /В. Медушевський/ [20, с. 78], “робить те, що іншим мис¬тецтвам не під силу” /К. Орф/ [18, с. 176].
Отже, одним із шляхів вирішення окреслених питань ми вба¬чаємо у розробці парціальної програми “Веселкова музикотера¬пія: оздоровчо-освітня робота з дітьми старшого дошкільного віку” та використанні її в освітньому процесі дошкільних і поза¬шкільних навчальних закладів України.
Базовим підґрунтям для створення запропонованої інновацій¬ної програми є синтез досліджень науковців-психологів і багато¬гранного досвіду вітчизняних і світових прогресивних музичних педагогів. Розробляючи методику музикотерапевтичної роботи з дітьми дошкільного віку, ми спиралися на ідеї “ритмопластичного виховання” Еміля Жак-Далькроза /Етіїе дауиев-ВаІсгоге/ [14]; елементарного музикування в розвитку творчого начала і само¬стійності мислення дітей системи Карла Орфа /Сагі ОгД/ [18], ор¬ганічного взаємозв’язку музики, слова і жесту концепції Йоган- на Гердера /УоНапп Негйег/ [13], важливості значення фольклору, народних ладів і ритмів у дитячому музичному вихованні Бели Бартока /Веііа Вагіок/ [19], пропагування необхідності музики як джерела душевного збагачення й гармонійного виховання Золта- на Кодая /2оІіап Кодаїу/ [24], абсолютної віри в безмежність ди¬тячого потенціалу Шінічі Сузукі /Зкіпіскі Зигикі/ [9], музичного навчання Вальдорфської педагогіки [23]. А також використовува¬ли ідеї чи окремі елементи концепції музично-раціональної пси¬хотерапії В. Петрушина [21], авторської системи психокоригуван- ня В. Драганчук [2], методики розвитку та комплексної корекції різних сторін психіки дітей дошкільного та молодшого шкільно¬го віку М. Чистякової [27], дослідження Г. Побережної про вико¬ристання музикотерапії у процесі дитячої психокорекції [22].
Структуру програми “Веселкова музикотерапія: оздоровчо- освітня робота з дітьми старшого дошкільного віку” складають: пояснювальна записка та безпосередньо зміст програми з окрес¬ленням тематичних оздоровчо-освітніх завдань і очікуваних ре¬зультатів від музикотерапевтичної діяльності.
Зміст програми спрямовано на роботу зі здоровими дітьми задля гармонізації їх емоційно-психофізіологічних станів та під¬силення розвитку природних здібностей і задатків, а також ре¬комендовано для роботи з дітьми, які мають незначні емоційно- психологічні розлади: неврози, страхи, комплекси, проблеми у поведінці, внутрішні конфлікти тощо.
Метою програми є розкриття саногенного потенціалу1 та роз¬виток музикальності2 дітей старшого дошкільного віку.
Основні завдання програми:
•	гармонізація емоційно-почуттєвої та вольової сфер;
•	зняття емоційно-психологічного напруження та досягнення катарсису3 у процесі музично-творчої діяльності;
•	усунення психофізіологічних блоків, розкріпачення поведін- кових утисків;
•	розвиток музично-творчих здібностей і задатків;
•	формування музичної обізнаності та компетентності;
•	розвиток креативності;
•	формування мовленнєвої культури та соціальної комуніка- тивності;
•	становлення індивідуальної самодостатності.
> Методологічними засадами побудови змісту програми є такі підходи:
•	саногенний - оздоровлення через розкриття резервних й адаптивних можливостей дитячого організму;
1	Саногенний (оздоровчий) потенціал - резервні й адаптивні мож¬ливості організму, що ототожнюється з ресурсами опірності, стійкості до стресу, позитивними емоціями та мисленням.
2	Музикальність як комплекс здібностей, що дозволяє дитині актив¬
но проявляти себе в усіх видах музичної діяльності: сприйманні, оціню¬ванні, творчості.
3 Катарсис (грецькою кабароц - окрилення, очищення, оздоровлен¬ня) - вивільнення психічної енергії, емоційна розрядка, що сприяє змен¬шенню або зняттю тривоги, неспокою, дискомфорту.
•	комплементарний - взаємодоповнення освітніх та оздоров¬чих цілей і завдань;
•	гедоністичний — отримання радості та задоволення від на¬вчально-музичного процесу;
•	аксіологічний - забезпечення ціннісних орієнтирів стосовно музичного мистецтва;
•	комунікативний - спрямування на оптимізацію комуніка¬тивної сфери дитини, формування особистісної розкутості та самодостатності, забезпечення довірливих стосунків між пе¬дагогом (музичним керівником) та дітьми;
•	соціокультурний - формування почуття власної гідності та само¬поваги, усвідомлення індивідуальної значущості себе та інших;
•	інтроспективний - зумовленість розвитку основ самопізнан¬ня, самоусвідомлення, самозаглиблення тощо.
Розробка парціальної програми “Веселкова музикотерапія: оздоровчо-освітня діяльність дітей старшого дошкільного віку” ґрунтується на таких принципах:
•	науковості, що потребує відповідності музичної освіти до¬шкільників останнім науковим дослідженням і відкриттям у галузі музикотерапії;
•	особистісної спрямованості, що полягає в організації на¬вчальної діяльності дітей на основі поєднання самостійнос¬ті та операційно-технічної активності, розвитку особистісно- го ставлення до себе, діяльності та світу;

----------

Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (07.10.2016), Коллега (09.12.2016), Наташа5374 (19.07.2016), Пензева Людмила (06.07.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Танічка (04.01.2017), ЮЛилиана (07.07.2016), Юляся (08.09.2017)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

•	гуманізації та гуманітаризації системи музичної освіти, який передбачає створення емоційно-стимулювального на¬вчального середовища, заохочення ініціативи дітей, відмову від авторитарної педагогіки й педагогічного тиску на дітей;
•	інтеграції, який органічно поєднує музичне навчання з про¬цесом збереження та зміцнення фізичного, психічного та ду¬ховного здоров’я дошкільників.
> Організація освітнього процесу
Для впровадження музикотерапії в педагогічний процес до¬шкільного та позашкільного навчального закладу доцільно про¬водити гурткову роботу з дітьми старшого дошкільного віку.
Музикотерапевтичні заняття рекомендується проводити у просторому приміщенні (музичній або спортивній залі чи великій кімнаті) з регульованим освітленням. Педагогові необхідно мати достатній арсенал музичних інструментів (фортепіано, народних,
елементарних дитячих, шумових, саморобних) і самому вміти добре грати на них. Наявність сучасної техніки (аудіо- та відеоапаратури) та ретельно дібраної фонотеки є запорукою вдалого музичного супроводу, а різноманітність дидактичних матеріалів та іграшок - дієва допомога в підтримці улюбленої дітьми ігрової атмосфери.
Рекомендована форма організації занять — групова. Кількість дітей у групі - від 7-ми до 12-ти.
Періодичність і тривалість занять - 1 раз на тиждень, 35—40 хв.
Очікувані результати:
•	гармонізація емоційно-вольової сфери;
•	посилення емоційної стійкості до стресів;
•	поліпшення фізичного здоров’я;
•	розкриття природних здібностей і задатків;
•	сформованість певного рівня музичної обізнаності та компе¬тентності;
Головним завданням педагога-музиканта, який працюватиме за розробленою методикою, є розкриття музичних здібностей ді¬тей не для демонстрації їх перед слухачами чи глядачами, а задля розвитку особистісних якостей. Такий підхід ґрунтується на про¬відних засадах гуманної педагогіки, якими є:
•	віра в можливості кожної дитини;
•	розкриття її самобутньої природи;
•	повага та ствердження дитячої особистості;
•	спрямування її на служіння добру і справедливості /“Маг ніфест гуманної педагогіки”/ [5].
На думку авторів, впровадження парціальної програми “Весел¬кова музикотерапія: оздоровчо-освітня робота з дітьми старшого дошкільного віку” в освітній процес дошкільної освіти сприятиме:
•	виправленню існуючих практично-теоретичних суперечнос¬тей та підвищенню ефективності реалізації виховних, на¬вчальних і розвивальних завдань музичної змістової лінії Базового компонента дошкільної освіти України;
•	доповненню знаннєвої та особистісно-ціннісної орієнтації ор¬ганізації педагогічного процесу, спрямованого на мобіліза¬цію інтелектуальних, емоційних, рухових, мовленнєвих та інших функціональних можливостей організму дитини;
•	створенню в дошкільному навчальному закладі сприятливо¬го розвивального та здоров’япідтримувального середовища.
У змісті парціальної програми “Веселкова музикотерапія: оздоровчо-освітня робота з дітьми старшого дошкільного віку” на¬ведено основні оздоровчо-освітні завдання та очікувані результати музикотерапевтичної роботи за темами занять та кількістю годин на вивчення кожної теми.
Тема. ЗВУКОВА МОВА ТІЛА
(4 заняття)
У Оздоровчо-освітні завдання
•	Ознайомлення з ритуалом початку та закінчення заняття (зву¬чанням одного й того самого музичного інструмента). Встанов¬лення довірливих і доброзичливих стосунків між дітьми та пе¬дагогом.
•	Підняття настрою та енергетичного тонусу дітей, розвиток почуття ритму та координації рухів тіла під час веселого та запального танцю з використанням ритмічного ляскання, тупотіння, плескання по своєму тілу тощо.
•	Активізація слухової уваги та формування навичок слухового самопізнання у ході слухання та прислухання до звуків власно¬го тіла: тертя та плескання рук, ніг, звуків серцебиття, дихан¬ня тощо.
•	Занурення у вібрації українського музичного фольклору, розвиток співацьких навичок і рухової координації у проце¬сі співу-гри українських народних пісень.
•	Здійснення емоційного сплеску та розвиток відповідного ре¬агування на музику в процесі музично-ігрової діяльності.
•	Нормалізація емоційно-фізіологічного стану та формуван¬ня навичок глибокого й оздоровчого дихання засобами ди¬хальної гімнастики.
•	Гармонізація роботи обох півкуль головного мозку та розви¬ток дрібної моторики пальців у ході виконання нескладних завдань пальчикової гімнастики.
•	Створення умов для вивільнення завуальованих емоцій ди¬тини та розвиток умінь елементарного музикування на само¬робних маракасах (пляшечках або коробочках із рисом, пшо¬ном, гречкою тощо) у процесі інструментально-виконавської діяльності.
•	Нормалізація емоційно-психологічного стану дітей, розви¬ток у них образної уяви та естетичного смаку під час прове¬дення тілесно-орієнтованих вправ.
^ Показники успішності музикотерапевтичної роботи
Дитина
•	має відповідне реагування на звук музичного інструмента (наприклад, дзвіночка) як сигналу початку та закінчення за¬няття; проявляє відчуття довіри, власної гідності та поваги до інших;
•	відтворює нескладні ритмічні танцювальні рухи, радісно реагує на жвавий і веселий настрій музичної композиції;
•	демонструє здатність концентрувати увагу на звуках, утво¬рених власним тілом і вміє розпізнавати їх;
•	відчуває почуття радості та задоволення від процесу співу- гри українських народних пісень, має певний рівень спі¬вацької культури, координації тіла та елементарну обізна¬ність в українському музичному фольклорі;
•	здійснює емоційний сплеск, проявляє відповідне реагуван¬ня на музику та вміння дотримувати правил гри у процесі музично-ігрової діяльності;
•	нормалізує свій емоційно-фізіологічний стан і демонструє вміння глибокого й оздоровчого дихання;
•	оптимізує роботу обох півкуль головного мозку й успішно виконує нескладні завдання пальчикової гімнастики;
•	вивільняє завуальовані емоцій та оволодіває початковими навичками ритмічного музикування на саморобних марака- сах (пляшечках або коробочках із рисом, пшоном, гречкою тощо) а капело та під музичний супровід, індивідуально та в гурті;
•	нормалізує свій емоційно-почуттєвий стан та проявляє об¬разне мислення й естетичний смак у процесі виконання тілесно-орієнтованих вправ.
Тема. ЗВУКИ ПРИРОДИ
(4 заняття)
Оздоровчо-освітні завдання
•	Психологічне відокремлення сумісної музикотерапевтичної діяльності від повсякденного життя звуком музичного ін¬струмента. Виховання творчої розкутості засобами вокаль-
них привітань-звертань (прощань-звертань) мовою комах, птахів і тварин (великих і малих, добрих і злих).
•	Формування емоційно-ціннісного ставлення до педагога, музичних занять та музики зокрема. Активізація потреби у музично-естетичній діяльності.
•	Створення умов для “відігравання” певних емоцій і почут¬тів. Розвиток образної уяви та вміння творчого самовира¬ження через керовані та спонтанні танцювальні рухи з ви¬користанням природної тематики та атрибутики (листочки, “дощик” (новорічний), каштани, горіхи, камінчики тощо).
•	Позбавлення від негативних емоцій і почуттів засобами то¬нування звуків природи. Виховання слухової уваги на зву¬ках природи та вміння відтворювати голосом звукові явища.
•	Надання відчуття гармонії засобами перебування у вібраці¬ях українського музичного фольклору. Розвиток образного співу-гри змісту українських народних пісень.
•	Позбавлення від негативних емоційних станів, розвиток об¬разної уяви засобами музично-ігрової діяльності на природ¬ну тематику.
•	Усунення внутрішнього напруження у ході закріплення основ глибокого та оздоровчого черевного дихання.
•	Стимулювання розумової активності, розвиток дрібної мо¬торики та координації рухів пальців у процесі пальчикової гімнастики з використанням теми природи.
•	Гармонізація емоційно-почуттєвого стану дитини шляхом сприяння появі естетичної насолоди й відчуття причетності до творчого процесу народження музики засобами самороб¬них музичних інструментів з природного матеріалу. Озна¬йомлення з різними регістрами фортепіано засобами роз¬витку азів інструментальної тематичної імпровізації.
•	Врівноваження емоційно-психологічного стану та поглиб¬лення розвитку емоційно-образної сфери засобами музичної релаксації з використанням теми природи.
> Показники успішності музикотерапевтичної роботи
Дитина
•	психологічно відокремлює сумісну музикотерапевтичну ді¬яльність від повсякденного життя та демонструє вміння образного вітання мовою комах, птахів і тварин (великих і малих, добрих і злих);

----------

europe (22.10.2016), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), Іванка (26.01.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (07.10.2016), Ирма 77 (04.10.2018), Коллега (09.12.2016), Наташа5374 (19.07.2016), Пензева Людмила (07.09.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Танічка (04.01.2017), Юляся (08.09.2017)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

•	вивільняє невикористану енергію, відчуває радість і піднят¬тя життєвого тонусу, демонструючи творчу розкутість і вмін¬ня проявляти свій внутрішній світ через активну рухову ді¬яльність; проявляє здатність передавати рухами тіла музич¬ні образи (скеровано та спонтанно);
•	здатна здійснювати сублімацію негативної енергії в твор¬чість у процесі тонування звуків природи; вміє концентру¬вати слухову увагу на звуках природи та відтворювати го¬лосом звукові явища;
•	відчуває задоволення та радість від процесу співу-гри українських народних пісень; демонструє наявність співаць¬ких навичок, образного відтворення змісту пісень та коорди¬нації рухів тіла;
•	позбавляється від негативних емоцій і почуттів у процесі створення казкової реальності (претентмодусу); активно про¬являє образну уяву у процесі музично-ігрової діяльності на тему природи;
•	нормалізує роботу дихального апарату та закріплює основи глибокого й оздоровчого черевного дихання;
•	демонструє радість і задоволення у процесі успішного ви¬конання завдань пальчикової гімнастики на тему природи;
•	відчуває захоплення та радісне піднесення у процесі імпро¬візованого музикування на саморобних інструментах, виго¬товлених із природних матеріалів, та фортепіано; проявляє вміння розрізняти регістри фортепіано задля передачі пев¬ного образу;
•	здійснює нормалізацію та врівноваження свого емоційно- почуттєвого стану засобами музично-релаксаційних вправ із використанням природного матеріалу; володіє музично- образним мисленням.
Тема. “ДЕРЕВ’ЯНІ”, “СКЛЯНІ” ТА “ЗАЛІЗНІ” ЗВУКИ
(12 занять)
У Оздоровчо-освітні завдання
•	Здійснення психологічного “відкриття” (на початку) та “за¬криття” (в кінці заняття) музикотерапевтичної діяльності у процесі проведення ритуалу початку та закінчення занят¬тя. Поглиблення відчуття власної значущості та важливості
інших дітей у процесі привітання музичними інструмента¬ми, виготовленими з дерева, скла та заліза.
•	Виклик відчуття радості та захоплення, приливу сил та енергії під час формування навичок танцювальної діяльнос¬ті, рухової розкутості, відчуття ритму та вміння рухами са- мовиражати свої внутрішні переживання.
•	Посилення активності слухового каналу сприйняття дій¬сності. Розвиток уміння розрізняти звуки, які видають предмети або музичні інструменти, виготовлені з дерева, скла та заліза.
•	Пробудження генетично-звукової пам’яті дитини у проце¬сі ознайомлення, співу, інсценізації та проживання змісту колядок, щедрівок і новорічних пісень із наданням процесу співу ігрового характеру.
•	Створення умов для появи відчуття радісного емоційного піднесення та задоволення від проведення музично-ігрової діяльності, гармонізації образної сфери дитини.
•	Формування креативності та вміння творчо й нетрадиційно вирішувати поставлені завдання у процесі інструментальної гри. Розвиток ритмічного чуття у процесі музикування на предметах та музичних інструментах, виготовлених з дере¬ва, скла та заліза.
•	Виховання здатності зосереджуватися на внутрішніх відчуттях-переживаннях і розвиток образної сфери дитячої особистості засобами музично-релаксаційних вправ із вико¬ристанням предметів зі скла, заліза та дерева.
> Показники успішності музикотерапевтичної роботи
Дитина
•	звикає до проведення ритуалу початку та закінчення занят¬тя, що в психологічному сенсі символізує відкриття (на по¬чатку) та закриття (в кінці заняття) підсвідомих процесів; здійснює емоційний відгук на діалог-привітання через гру на дерев’яних, скляних і залізних музичних інструментах;
•	відтворює складніші керовані танцювальні рухи та демон¬струє вміння самовиражатися через спонтанну танцюваль¬ну діяльність;
•	активізує діяльність слухового каналу сприйняття дійснос¬ті; фіксує, впізнає та імітує голосом звуки, що утворюють дерев’яні, скляні, залізні предмети та музичні інструменти;
•	проявляє відчуття гармонійності буття та має навички спі¬ву, інсценізації та емоційного проживання змісту дитячих українських колядок і щедрівок, новорічних пісень;
•	виявляє відчуття радісно-емоційного піднесення та радість від проведення музично-ігрової діяльності, проявляє розви¬неність образної сфери;
•	володіє основами глибокого та черевного дихання (вдих че¬рез ніс, а видих ротом) та використовує набуте вміння задля позбавлення від внутрішнього напруження;
•	синхронізує роботу обох півкуль головного мозку та демон¬струє розвиненість дрібної моторики у процесі проведення пальчикової гімнастики;
•	відчуває радість і задоволення собою, володіє вмінням еле¬ментарного музикування на предметах та елементарних му¬зичних інструментах, виготовлених із дерева, скла та заліза;
•	здійснює емоційну розрядку та проявляє розвиненість емоційно-почуттєвої сфери засобами музично-казкових об¬разів і персонажів у процесі музичної релаксації із залучен¬ням атрибутики зі скла, заліза та дерева.
Тема. ЗВУКИ МУЗИЧНИХ ІНСТРУМЕНТІВ
(4 заняття)
> Оздоровчо-освітні завдання
•	Формування у дитини відчуття постійності, звичності та безпеки (ритуал початку та закінчення заняття). Надання емоційно-психологічного задоволення від вокально-інстру¬ментального (через гру на музичних інструментах) діалогу- привітання (у кінці заняття - прощання) з кожною дитиною персонально.
•	Зняття психофізіологічних утисків, вивільнення невикорис¬таної енергії. Набуття вміння самовиражатися через танцю¬вальну діяльність із використанням музичних інструментів.
•	Формування вміння зосереджуватися, запам’ятовувати й емоційно реагувати на звуки музичних інструментів, насо¬лоджуватися ними. Розвиток уваги та посилення діяльності слухового каналу дитини.
•	Гармонізація психофізіологічного стану дитячої особистос¬ті та підсилення ефекту позитивного впливу на розвиток
емоційно-образної уяви засобами використання музичних інструментів у процесі танцювальної діяльності.
•	Створення умов для появи відчуття радості та задоволення від процесу співу. Розвиток інтонаційної точності та артику¬ляційної виразності за допомогою співу під супровід аудіоза- пису пісень у виконанні дитячих хорів і солістів.
•	Збагачення музично-практичного досвіду, активізація по¬треби у музично-виконавській діяльності. Ознайомлення з музичними інструментами та формування первинних нави¬чок гри на них.
•	Формування здатності емоційної саморегуляції, позбавлен¬ня від негативних емоцій і почуттів, страхів і комплексів. Вирішення проблеми дотику до самого себе та інших за до¬помогою вправ тілесно-орієнтованої терапії.
> Показники успішності музикотерапевтичної роботи
Дитина
•	демонструє емоційно-психологічне задоволення від персо¬нальної уваги до себе, виявляє здатність до самопрезентації та повагу до інших дітей;
•	відчуває радість і захоплення у процесі відтворення керова¬них та спонтанних танцювальних рухів, вміє здійснювати танцювально-рухове самовираження з використанням му¬зичних інструментів;
•	фіксує, впізнає та імітує голосом звуки, що утворюють му¬зичні інструменти; показує наявність слухової уваги;
•	проявляє задоволення та розвиненість музикальності у про¬цесі співу та інсценізації змісту українських народних пі¬сень;
•	вміє досягати катарсичних переживань та виявляє певну розвиненість емоційно-почуттєвої сфери у процесі музично- ігрової діяльності;
•	має первинне вміння знімати внутрішнє напруження та де¬монструє навички глибокого й оздоровчого дихання;
•	здійснює оптимізацію власного розумового розвитку й воло¬діє певною технікою дрібної моторики пальців у процесі ви¬конання складніших завдань пальчикової гімнастики;
•	проявляє потребу в елементарному музикуванні, орієнтуєть¬ся у способах гри на елементарних музичних інструментах;
• демонструє гармонійність емоційно-психологічного стану і проявляє розвиненість сенсорних здібностей під час музично- релаксаційної діяльності.
^ Оздоровчо-освітні завдання
•	Підготовка до шкільної традиції сповіщення дзвоником по¬чатку та закінчення уроку. Закріплення розуміння особис- тісної цінності як себе, так і інших дітей.
•	Удосконалення навичок самопрезентації та самореаліза- ції дошкільників у процесі спонтанної вокальної, ритміч¬ної та пластичної музично-творчої діяльності. Покращення емоційно-сприятливої атмосфери у дитячому колективі (гру¬пі) та гармонізація стосунків між педагогом та дітьми.
•	Розширення свідомості дитини в процесі ознайомлення зі “звуками Космосу4”. Формування здатності розпізнавати їх.
•	Надання можливості творчого самовираження та розвиток музикальності у процесі співу, інсценізації та проживання змісту українських і тематичних дитячих пісень, проведен¬ні вокальної імпровізації.
•	Подолання відчуття тривожності, страхів, невпевненості у собі, сором’язливості та гіперактивності.

----------

Lyuda.K (22.07.2016), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), Іванка (26.01.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (07.10.2016), Ирма 77 (04.10.2018), Коллега (09.12.2016), Наташа5374 (19.07.2016), Пензева Людмила (07.09.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Танічка (04.01.2017), Юляся (08.09.2017)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

•	Урізноманітнення музично-образної уяви в процесі музично- ігрової діяльності на космічну тематику.
•	Зняття внутрішнього напруження та негативних пережи¬вань засобами дихальної гімнастики. Закріплення основ глибокого черевного оздоровчого дихання.
•	Гармонізація роботи півкуль головного мозку та поглиб¬лення розвитку дрібної моторики засобами ускладнених за¬вдань пальчикової гімнастики та вправ із музичного малю¬вання.
•	Здійснення виходу внутрішніх переживань засобами імпро¬візованого музикування та формування вміння колективної та індивідуальної гри на всіх музичних інструментах (за ви¬бором дитини).
Тема. ЗВУКИ ВСЕСВІТУ
(4 заняття)
4
Аудіозаписи звуків космосу, записаних космічним апаратом Каза.
•	Нормалізація емоційного стану дитячої особистості та роз¬виток емоційно-почуттєвої сфери за допомогою музично- релаксаційних вправ із використанням космічної тематики.
> Показники успішності музикотерапевтичної роботи
Дитина
•	має уявлення про шкільну традицію сповіщення дзвоником початку та закінчення уроку; виявляє позитивне ставлен¬ня до музично-терапевтичної діяльності, емоційно-ціннісне ставлення до педагога, музичних занять та музики зокрема;
•	вміє творчо самовиражатися через спонтанні та керовані танцювальні рухи, проявляє творчу розкутість та впевне¬ність у своїх силах;
•	фіксує, впізнає та імітує голосом звуки, що утворюють інші планети, зірки; демонструє наявність слухового досвіду;
•	демонструє співацьку культуру та виявляє творчу відкри¬тість у процесі співу та вокальної імпровізації;
•	відчуває задоволення та радість, уміє здійснювати субліма¬цію негативних емоцій та почуттів у спонтанну творчість;
•	сприяє збагаченню крові киснем і покращенню роботи системи кровообігу в процесі демонстрації вміння черев¬ного та оздоровчого дихання;
•	стимулює роботу обох півкуль головного мозку, успішно ви¬конуючи складніші маніпуляції пальцями обох рук і ніг під час пальчикової гімнастики;
•	здійснює виведення завуальованих емоцій у ході гри-імпро- візації на музичних інструментах, вміє імпровізовано музи¬кувати на елементарних і саморобних музичних інструмен¬тах у певному образі та характері, під інструментальний су¬провід і без нього (а сареііо), в оркестрі та соло;
•	проявляє вміння знижувати надмірну психофізіологічну ак¬тивність і розвиненість емоційно-почуттєвої сфери під час проведення музично-релаксаційної діяльності на космічну тематику.
РОЗДІЛ 2
МЕТОДИЧНІ РЕКОМЕНДАЦІЇ
Методичні рекомендації до програми “Веселкова музикоте¬рапія: оздоровчо-освітня робота з дітьми старшого дошкільного віку” складаються з трьох підрозділів:
•	теоретична частина (обґрунтування та розкриття сутності методів і прийомів музикотерапевтичної роботи зі старши¬ми дошкільниками);
•	зразки конспектів занять;
•	рекомендована музика до різних видів оздоровчо-освітньої діяльності.
Зміст методичних рекомендацій спрямовано на допомогу му¬зичним керівникам і педагогам-музикантам у процесі започатку- вання гурткової музикотерапевтичної роботи.
2.1. ТЕОРЕТИЧНА ЧАСТИНА
Музикотерапія як міждисциплінарне явище ґрунтується на ін¬тегрованому поєднанні музичного мистецтва з багатьма науками. Увібравши в себе досягнення медицини, культурології, психології, педагогіки, соціології та інших дисциплін, вона здатна здійснювати прямий коригувальний вплив на психофізіологію людини.
Організовуючи діяльність гуртка, музичний педагог має па¬м’ятати про:
•	первинність музичного впливу (важливішою є музика, а не медицина);
•	профілактичну спрямованість (попередження та корекція негативних емоційно-стресових станів - ефективний спосіб запобігання хворобам);
•	пріоритетність активної творчості (тільки в активній музич¬ній діяльності можливе розкриття інтелектуально-творчого потенціалу та розвиток комунікативної культури).
Метою музикотерапевтичної гурткової роботи з дітьми є, на¬самперед, гармонізація внутрішнього світу дошкільників засобами активної музичної творчості. Важливою особливістю музикотера¬певтичної діяльності, яка відрізняє її від звичних музичних занять, є те, що музикотерапія передбачає: менше шоу — більше користі, спершу зміст - потім форма, до результату - через якісний процес.
Для успішного проведення музикотерапевтичної гурткової ро¬боти ми рекомендуємо використовувати широкий арсенал специ¬фічних методів та прийомів:
•	метод катарсично-ігрової діяльності;
•	метод тілесно-орієнтованої спрямованості музично-ритміч¬них рухів;
•	метод релаксаційно-оздоровчого сприймання музики;
•	метод оздоровчого співу та вокалізації позитивно-стверджу¬вальних афірмацій;
•	метод внутрішньо-виражального музикування;
•	метод гармонійного резонансу (його дія можлива лише за умови гармонійного та збалансованого внутрішнього ста¬ну педагога) тощо.
А також, на нашу думку, ефективним є застосування таких прийомів, або технік: “для розігрівання”, рецептивних, на розви¬ток когнітивних і перцептивних здібностей, моторних і сенсомо- торних навичок, емоційної сфери, соціальної взаємодії та поведін¬ки, комунікації та мовлення.
Універсальність музикотерапевтичних методів та прийомів дозволяє розв’язувати проблеми поліпшення фізичного, психіч¬ного й духовного здоров’я, психологічної та соціальної адаптації особистості, розвитку її музичних здібностей і розкриття твор¬чого потенціалу.
Кожне музикотерапевтичне заняття містить такі види робо¬ти: привітання-звертання, музично-танцювальна діяльність, ди¬хальна та пальчикова гімнастики, слухання та прислухання, спів та інсценізація пісень, музично-ігрова діяльність, музикуван¬ня, музична релаксація, прощання-звертання. їх послідовність бу¬дується на дотриманні принципу контрасту (чергування актив-них (рухливих) і пасивних (спокійних) видів діяльності) та вимог побудови динаміки заняття (досягнення кульмінаційного сплес¬ку емоційно-почуттєвої сфери дітей і поступове приведення її до нормального, спокійного та врівноваженого стану).
Чітка структура занять є основою всього музикотерапевтично- го процесу. У роботі з дітьми старшого дошкільного віку саме вона є основою для успішної реалізації оздоровчо-освітніх цілей.
У розробленій нами методиці подано усталену схему вико¬ристання принципу контрасту в побудові динаміки заняття, а саме — необхідність дотримання чіткої послідовності основних
етапів: розігрівання, кульмінації, врівноваження. Але в цій схе¬мі можливі зміни, якщо на початку заняття діти надзвичайно ак¬тивні або, навпаки, дуже мляві. У таких випадках треба сформу¬вати динаміку заняття в інший спосіб. Однак за будь-яких умов незмінною залишається головна вимога: досягнення кульміна¬ції з подальшим приведенням (під кінець заняття) до нормально¬го емоційно-психічного стану. Загалом, педагог-музикант має бути професійно-рухливим, гнучким, уміти швидко встановлювати зво¬ротний зв’язок з дітьми, відчувати тонкі нюанси і діяти відповідно до ситуації, інтуїтивно, варіативно використовуючи метод експром¬ту і творчої імпровізації.
Дуже важливим моментом у цій методиці є ритуал початку й закінчення заняття. Кожне заняття рекомендується починати та завершувати звуком одного й того самого музичного інструмен¬та: дзвіночка, трикутника, бубна, барабана тощо. Такий ритуал треба проводити щоразу, щоб діти звикали й реагували на нього відповідно. Це дає змогу, у психологічному сенсі, здійснити про¬цес відкриття та закриття музикотерапевтичного процесу, чітко відокремити час сумісної музикотерапевтичної діяльності від по¬всякденного життя, а також підготувати старших дошкільників до практики сповіщення дзвоником про початок і закінчення уро¬ку в школі.
Проведення усталеного ритуалу надає дитині відчуття впев¬неності й стабільності. Діти за своєю суттю консервативні, а тому будь-яке раптове порушення звичних дій може їх збентежити або навіть злякати. Однак поступові послідовні зміни позитивно впли¬вають на розвиток, адаптаційні функції та соціальну поведінку старших дошкільників. Звідси робимо висновок: будь-які зміни мають супроводжуватися ситуаціями, що додають дитині відчут¬тя постійності, звичності та безпеки. Саме до таких ситуацій і на¬лежить ритуал початку й закінчення заняття.
Після проведення ритуалу початку заняття рекомендуєть¬ся вокально-інструментальне привітання-звертання з усією гру¬пою (імпровізованою пісенькою “Доброго дня, дітки!”) та з кож¬ною дитиною окремо (пісенькою “Доброго дня, Петрику!, Доброго дня, Оленко!..”). Окреме звернення до кожної дитини у психолого- педагогічному плані є доволі впливовим засобом усвідомлення ди¬тиною власної особистісної значущості, підвищення рівня само¬оцінки та розвитку здорової самовпевненості.
Ще одним варіантам привітання-звертання є “інструменталь¬ний діалог” з групою або з кожною дитиною особисто. У першо¬му випадку педагог вітається до дітей грою на своєму інструмен¬ті (дзвіночку, трикутнику тощо), а діти всі разом “відповідають” оркестром на обраних ними інструментах. Персональне інстру¬ментальне привітання-звертання передбачає діалог двох музич¬них інструментів (дзвіночків, трикутників, маракасів тощо). На¬приклад, дзвіночок педагога каже: “Доброго дня, Оленко!”, а дзві¬ночок дитини відповідає: “Доброго дня, Ірино Анатоліївно!”
У цій методиці ми ще використовуємо привітання та прощан¬ня з дітьми мовою комах, пташок і звірів (добрих і злих, малень¬ких і великих тощо). Це дозволяє здійснювати сублімацію нега¬тивних емоцій та почуттів у творчість, поглиблювати розвиток тембрового слуху й образного мислення у дітей.
Наступний вид роботи — музично-танцювальна діяльність. Вона допомагає дітям гармонійно поєднати ритм рухів свого тіла з ритмом музики, зняти психофізіологічні утиски, вивільнити не¬використану енергію, компенсуючи цим малорухливий спосіб су¬часного життя. Адже, проводячи багато часу біля телевізора та комп’ютера, дошкільники не здійснюють у достатній кількості активних прогулянок, рухів, дій. Вони постійно змушені вико¬нувати вимоги дорослих поводитися пристойно, бути спокійними та слухняними. Але від природи діти мають дуже багато енергії, яку обов’язково треба використовувати, вивільняти. Фізична па¬сивність і малорухливість сучасних дітей створюють передумови для застою енергії, і як наслідок — у них з’являється втома, мля¬вість, хворобливість, агресивність і некерованість поведінки.
Використання музично-танцювальної діяльності, певною мірою, розв’язує зазначені вище проблеми й допомагає дітям відчути ра¬дість, піднесення, прилив сил та енергії в русі під музику. Адже за¬вданням музикотерапевтичних занять є не вивчення танцювальних рухів, а проживання музики, відтворення її образів у спонтанній імпровізації. Задля підсилення музикотерапевтичного ефекту до¬речно використовувати різноманітний дидактичний матеріал: різно-колірні стрічки, прапорці, хустинки, сніжинки, новорічний дощик, квіти, листочки, дзвіночки тощо. Вдалий підбір атрибутики допо¬магає дитині глибше відчути музичні вібрації, яскравіше уявити образи, захопитися світом гри, фантазії, казки, що, своєю чергою, сприяє розвитку такої важливої особистісної риси, як креативність.

----------

Lyuda.K (22.07.2016), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), Коллега (09.12.2016), Наташа5374 (19.07.2016), Пензева Людмила (07.09.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Танічка (04.01.2017), ЮЛилиана (07.07.2016), Юляся (08.09.2017)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Стосовно методу імпровізації (танцювальної, інструментальної чи вокальної) треба сказати, що це — надзвичайно дієвий та ефективний музикотерапевтичний засіб.
У психологічному сенсі він дозволяє дістатися до глибинних переживань дітей значно легшим шляхом, ніж при вербальному спілкуванні. А також сприяє “відіграванню” негативних емоцій та почуттів, виведенню негативізму з підсвідомості дітей соціально прийнятним шляхом.
Задля зменшення фізичного напруження та вивільнення завуальованих емоцій та почуттів ефективним є використання різноманітних методів тілесно-орієнтованої терапії (вплив на тіло). 
Психологи запевняють, що механізм фізіологічного та психологічного захисту особистості сприяє формуванню так званої “м’язової броні”, що виражається в напруженні певної групи м’язів, зміні дихання.
 Відомо, що наші емоції та почуття впливають на тіло: негативні емоції примушують м’язові тканини стискатися, і цей м’язовий панцир нікуди не зникає сам по собі. Саме тому психотерапевти рекомендують: якщо людина перебуває у стані стресу - їй обов’язково треба активно рухатися: виконувати фізичні вправи: танцювати, стрибати, бити подушку тощо. 
На музикотерапевтичних заняттях це може бути активно-ритмічний танок, музикування на барабані, кидання “чарівної” торбинки з горішками щосили у відро тощо.
Проблему дотику до самого себе або інших вирішують вправи з “їжаковими” м’ячиками: діти катають м’ячики по своїх животиках, ніжках, ручках та по спинках інших дітей.
Наступний вид роботи - слухання та прислухання - спрямований на розвиток уваги та посилення діяльності слухового каналу дитини. 
Застосування прийому “чую те, чого не бачу” сприяє розвитку вміння концентрувати увагу на звукових процесах дійсності та активізації мисленнєвої діяльності під час з’ясування джерела звуку. 
Спочатку діти вслуховуються у звучання, далі розмірковують, що це звучить: дощ, грім, вітер, шурхіт листя, музичні інструменти тощо і, малюючи це у своїй уяві, відтворюють (імітують) звукове явище голосом.
Варто зазначити, що здатність слухати і чути, у музикотерапевтичному сенсі, істотно відрізняються за своєю суттю і силою впливу на особистість. 
Слухання відбувається автоматично, а для того, щоб почути, потрібно вміння зосереджуватися, аналізувати, запам’ятовувати й емоційно реагувати на звук, що, саме по собі, вже є складнішим процесом.
 До речі, в японській мові слово “музика” складається з двох ієрогліфів, що у перекладі означають “насолода” і “звук”! Наше завдання - навчити дитину диференційовано підходити до всього, що звучить, інтуїтивно вирізняти гармонійне благозвуччя і уміти насолоджуватися ним.
Після слухання доречно використовувати такі види діяльності, як спів та інсценізація пісень (українського музичного фольклору, дитячих пісень, пісень із мультфільмів), тонування звуків (відтворення “мови” птахів, тварин, звукових явищ природних стихій тощо).
Особливого значення варто надавати співу та інсценізації українських народних пісень, у яких протягом століть відбиралися найгарніші та найвиразніші музичні інтонації. Адже беззаперечним є той факт, що український музичний фольклор, пробуджуючи генетичну пам’ять дитини, створює сприятливі передумови для виникнення у неї відчуття гармонійної повноти буття.
Ми рекомендуємо співати українські дитячі пісні у супроводі аудіозапису зразкових дитячих колективів (наприклад, диск “Вийди, вийди, сонечко: українські народні пісні співають діти").
 Це пов’язано з гігієною дитячого голосу. Як відомо, голосові апарати дітей та дорослих істотно відрізняється за фізіологією. Коли діти копіюють вокальну манеру дорослих, вони шкодять своєму голосу. А під час слухання співу дитячих хорів і солістів у дітей мимоволі “підтягується” інтонаційна точність та артикуляційна виразність. 
Механізм копіювання, діючи на підсвідомому рівні, організовує голосову функцію й завдяки систематичним повторюванням свідомо закріплюється.
На одному занятті ми проспівуємо від 5 до 10 пісень (залежно від реакції та уваги дітей). Наголошуємо, що кожну пісню співаємо лише один раз упродовж заняття. Традиційне вивчення пісні замінюємо на проживання її змісту з руховим відображенням того, про що співаємо. Звідси вимоги до добору репертуару: пісні мають бути емоційними, цікавими, з простою приємною мелодією, у тональності, що відповідає дитячому діапазону. Чергування спо-кійних (спів сидячи) і рухливих (у танці) пісень дає дітям змогу не стомлюватися, а сам процес співу перетворює у захопливе ігрове дійство. Поєднання руху та співу позитивно впливає на розвиток голосу, почуття ритму, уваги, рухової координації, творчої уяви.
Важливим доказом корисності цього виду діяльності є ви¬сновки наукових досліджень про те, що спів - це вібрація, яка,
утворюючись усередині організму, позитивно впливає на внут¬рішні органи людини. Адже лише 20-25 % цієї вібрації виходить назовні, а 75-80 % залишаються всередині організму і здійснюють своєрідній “масаж” внутрішніх органів і всього організму загалом. Окрім того, спів сприяє стабілізації нервової системи, стимуляції мозкової діяльності та слугує гімнастикою для дихального апарату дитини. В соціальному плані він орієнтує особистість на групу, дає змогу приєднатися до групи, встановити позитивні контакти з ін¬шими дітьми. Водночас відчуття успіху, безпеки та стабільності під час групового співу дає змогу дитині долати психологічні бар’єри, ставати самодостатньою і впевненішою у власних силах.
Однією з найулюбленіших складових музикотерапевтичного за¬няття є музичні ігри. І це не випадково, адже у дітей дошкільного віку ігрова діяльність є пріоритетною. Саме у грі найефективніше відбувається стимуляція і концентрація уваги дитини, найшвид¬ше досягається координація аудіовізуальної, моторної і тактиль¬ної корекції, створюються найкращі умови для комунікації — вста¬новлення взаємодії індивіда з групою і групи з кожною окремою дитиною. Використання музичних ігор сприяє розвитку емоційно- образної сфери особистості, пробудженню її творчої активності, ви¬вільненню пригнічених емоцій та почуттів (як позитивних, так і не¬гативних).
Великою популярністю у дітей користуються музичні ігри, що спричиняють викид адреналіну. Поясненням корисності та¬ких ігор з погляду фізіології є те, що приплив адреналіну в кро¬ві спричиняє збудження і супроводжується сильною акумуляці¬єю енергії. У кров дитини разом з адреналіном надходить велика кількість кисню, що є джерелом енергії і причиною зміни ритму дихання й серцебиття. Але корисним є тільки те, що має міру. Використовувати подібні ігри треба лише один раз упродовж за¬няття, і вони мають бути нетривалими у часі. До цих ігор нале¬жать “Зайчики і вовчики”, “Котики і мишки”5 тощо. Як пока¬зує практика, подібні ігри корисно застосовувати ще й у функції розігрівальних технік для дітей, які мляві, неуважні, мають по¬ганий настрій.
Цікавим для дітей і дієвим щодо музикотерапевтичного впливу є ще один вид ігор - це сюжетно-рольові музичні ігри (наприклад, “Феї та чаклуни”, “Дельфінчики та синє море” тощо).
5
Зразок ігор див. у конспектах орієнтовних занять.
І
їх головне завдання - ввести дітей у сюжет, максимально поси¬лити образне відчуття та емоційне переживання музики. У пси¬хологічному аспекті вони, певною мірою, виконують роль “віді¬гравання” емоцій, сприяючи досягненню катарсису.
Варто наголосити, що у музичній терапії слів мало, рідко і дуже виважено використовуються віршовані тексти. Пріоритетни¬ми є музика і символіка, символічна гра, у якій треба йти лише туди, куди дозволяють діти, і бути там стільки часу, скільки по¬трібно їм. Кінець гри має бути добрим, казка - закінчуватися щас¬ливо. Потрібно не забувати ще й про те, що, коли дитина перебу¬ває в ігровому образі (собачка, котик, вітерець, зайчик, вовчик), вона може збоку подивитися на свої страхи та комплекси. Тож го¬ловне завдання педагога - створити умови і так побудувати музи- котерапевтичний процес, щоб дитина змогла сама собі допомогти подолати негативні прояви та негаразди.
Ще одним важливим моментом у створенні символічної реаль¬ності (претентмодусу) у процесі музичної гри, як і всього занят¬тя загалом, є необхідність того, щоб ніхто не втручався в створену уявну атмосферу. Поява сторонніх людей, звучання мобільного те¬лефону тощо спричиняють руйнування тієї символічної реальнос¬ті, яка є обов’язковою умовою успішної музикотерапії.
Корисною в нашій методиці є дихальна гімнастика. Пси- хокоригувальна дія дихальних вправ полягає у знятті м’язових утисків на рівні шиї та горла, поверхні голови (лоб, тім’я, поти¬лиця), сприяє усуненню наслідків негативних емоцій, масажу¬ванні внутрішніх органів порожнини живота, збагаченню орга-нізму киснем. Ці вправи базуються на принципах глибокого че¬ревного (діафрагменного) дихання, що широко використовують¬ся у гімнастиці йогів (активізація енергетичних центрів, чакр, які відповідають за емоційний стан, інтелектуальний та духо¬вний розвиток, інтуїтивне пізнання тощо). Правильне дихання має вирішальне значення для тренування вольових якостей. Уна¬слідок методичної роботи з врегулювання дихання характер лю¬дини стає м’якшим і більш пластичним.
Після дихальної гімнастики доцільно проводити пальчикову гімнастику. Досліджуючи вплив діяльності головного мозку на психічний розвиток дитини, нейробіологи та психологи з’ясували: що краще в малюка розвинені дрібні рухи пальців рук, то краще розвинений головний мозок. Застосування прийомів пальчикової
гімнастики на музикотерапевтичних заняттях сприяє розвитку у дітей уваги, швидкості реакцій, пам’яті, мовленнєвих, комуніка¬тивних та творчих здібностей. Короткий віршований супровід є ефективним підсилювачем корисної дії пальчикових вправ. А ви¬користання технік погладжування, пощипування, плескання до¬помагає розвинути сенсорні здібності дошкільників.

----------

Lyuda.K (22.07.2016), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Коллега (09.12.2016), Наташа5374 (19.07.2016), Пензева Людмила (06.07.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Танічка (04.01.2017), ЮЛилиана (07.07.2016), Юляся (08.09.2017)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Одне з чільних місць серед найулюбленіших видів діяльнос¬ті дітей посідає музикування. Воно може бути індивідуальним, груповим, у парі з педагогом, під звучання аудіозапису музичного твору тощо. На початку курсу занять ми поступово ознайомлюємо дошкільників з інструментами (чи предметами побуту, що їх замі¬нюють), роз’яснюючи й показуючи, як на них грати. Згодом діти самі обирають інструмент і грають на ньому в групі (оркестрі) або самостійно, під музичний супровід або без нього.
На музикотерапевтичних заняттях гра дитини на музичних інструментах, на перший погляд, є простим і безцільним бринь¬канням. Але насправді вона приносить дитині неабияку насолоду й відчуття причетності до творчого процесу народження музики. Окрім того, будучи джерелом звуків, дитина отримує змогу відчу¬ти власну значущість і гідність.
А ще музика, яку виконує дитина, й інструмент, який вона обирає, несуть діагностичну інформацію про саму дитину. Вслу- хаючись у музику й аналізуючи вибраний інструмент, можна ба¬гато чого зрозуміти (продіагностувати). Тут важлива роль нале¬жить інтуїції педагога в поєднанні з умінням спостерігати й ана¬лізувати.
Наприклад, якщо дитина обирає ударні інструменти: бара¬бан, бубон, ложки, колотушки, то їй не вистачає відчуття впев¬неності, стійкості, фізичної активності або у неї є бажання позбу¬тися гніву та роздратування. Вибір духових музичних інструмен¬тів (сопілочок, дудочок тощо) вказує на необхідність бути вислу- ханою або свідчить про недостатню розвиненість уміння заявляти про себе, бути почутим. Зосередження уваги дитини на клавішних інструментах свідчить про потенціал інтелектуальних здібностей дитячої особистості. Струнні музичні інструменти (дитяча ліра, скрипочка тощо) сигналізують про потребу співчутливого й ніж¬ного ставлення до дитини або про бажання виразити ніжні й сер¬дечні почуття.
Необхідно звертати увагу на характер гри на музичному ін¬струменті — він засвідчує наявність певних емоцій та почуттів, що
потребують негайного виходу або, навпаки, сигналізують про не¬достатність і гостру потребу в них.
Завданням музично-релаксаційних вправ, завершально¬го виду роботи на музикотерапевтичному занятті, є гальмуван¬ня емоційного збудження дітей і приведення дошкільників до спо¬кійного, врівноваженого емоційно-почуттєвого стану, розвиток уміння зосереджуватися на внутрішніх відчуттях і формування навичок емоційної саморегуляції. До складу цього виду роботи входить: малювання на папері та піску, споглядання пейзажів і відеопроектів, пускання мильних бульбашок, релаксаційні при¬йоми з різноколірними атрибутами (тканинами, шаликами, хус¬точками, стрічками, сніжинками), словесні й музичні афірмації тощо. Всі ці вправи, звичайно, супроводжуються музикою відпо-відного характеру та настрою, яка опосередковано здійснює заспо¬кійливий вплив на дітей.
Задля підсилення ефективності гурткової музикотерапевтич- ної діяльності зі старшими дошкільниками необхідно проводити роз’яснювальну роботу з їхніми батьками. Виступи на батьківських зборах, індивідуальні бесіди мають на меті донесення інформації про значення та можливості музичного впливу на розвиток особистості. Залучення батьків до музикотерапевтичної роботи можливе шляхом надання рекомендацій щодо читання корисної літератури, порад стосовно придбання аудіозаписів музичних творів, які можна ви-користовувати вдома як фонове звучання та у процесі сімейної музично-творчої діяльності (спів, слухання, музикування, виго¬товлення музичних інструментів тощо).
Отже, професійне застосування всіх наведених вище видів музикотерапевтичної роботи, запропонованих методів і прийо¬мів сприятиме гуманізації змісту музичного виховання, навчання та розвитку старших дошкільників, створенню розвивального та здоров’язбережувального освітнього середовища і, найголовніше, принесе відчуття задоволення і радості усім учасникам процесу.
КОНСПЕКТ ЗАНЯТТЯ 1
Тема. Звукова мова тіла.
Мета: нормалізація психоемоційної сфери та розвиток музич¬них здібностей дітей старшого дошкільного віку.
Програмовий зміст:
•	ознайомлювати з ритуалом початку та закінчення заняття;
•	встановлювати довірливі та доброзичливі стосунки між ді¬тьми й педагогом-музикантом;
•	підіймати настрій та енергетичний тонус дітей;
•	розвивати почуття ритму, рухову координацію тіла, відпо¬відне реагування на музику, співацькі навички, дрібну мо¬торику, уміння елементарного музикування, образну сферу та естетичний смак;
•	формувати навички слухового самопізнання та первинні на¬вички глибокого й оздоровчого дихання;
•	занурювати у вібрації українського музичного фольклору;
•	викликати емоційний сплеск;
•	гармонізовувати роботу обох півкуль головного мозку;
•	створювати умови для вивільнення завуальованих емоцій дитини;
•	здійснювати нормалізацію емоційно-психологічного стану дітей.
•	І найголовніше — викликати радість у дітей упродовж усьо¬го заняття.
Методичне забезпечення: саморобні маракаси: пляшечки або ко¬робочки з різним зерновим наповненням (рис, гречка, пшоно тощо).
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, аудіозаписи музичних творів.
Хід заняття
1.	Звучить спокійна та ніжна композиція (Ріезіа Мейііегга- пеап “Нопдо Уепегіапо”). Діти заходять до зали й сідають на стіль¬ці, розставлені колом. Педагог дзвонить у “чарівний” дзвіночок, який сповіщає про початок заняття (процес відкриття музикотера- певтичного процесу). Знайомство (вихід на особистісний контакт). Педагог, тримаючи у руках м’яку іграшку у формі сердечка, віта¬ється та називає своє ім’я (з дуже лагідною та ніжною інтонацією).
Далі, передаючи сердечко по колу, просить кожну дитину назвати (або проспівати) своє ім’я. А вся група має повторити його хором (бажано з тією самою інтонацією).
2.1.	Музично-танцювальна діяльність. Танок з відбиванням ритму (звучить ритмічно-рухлива композиція “Ьа Вазігіпдие”, французький танок). Діти стають у коло й беруться за руки. Почи¬наємо рухатися по колу вправо, поступово набираючи швидкість. Зупиняємося й відбиваємо ритм, спочатку плескаючи в долоні, по¬тім підстрибуючи й на останок плескаючи себе по стегнах. Знову беремося за руки й починаємо рух по колу в зворотному напрям¬ку із проведенням тих самих ритмічних вправ.

----------

Lyuda.K (22.07.2016), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), Іванка (26.01.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (07.10.2016), Коллега (09.12.2016), Наташа5374 (19.07.2016), Пензева Людмила (06.07.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Танічка (04.01.2017), ЮЛилиана (07.07.2016)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

2.2.	Дихальна гімнастика: “Кулька”. Нормалізуємо дихання, надуваючи уявну кульку (вдихаємо швидко і глибоко через ніс, а видихаємо повільно ротом) і випускаючи її в повітря.
3.	Слухання та прислухання. “Чутливі вушка”. Пропонуємо дітям показати, де розташовані вушка. Масажуємо їх. Закрива¬ємо, потім відкриваємо вушка. Концентруємо увагу дітей на зву¬ках, що лунають із вулиці, і тих, що чути в нашому приміщен¬ні. Слухаємо власне дихання. Хвалимо наші вушка, які можуть стільки чути.
4.	Спів та інсценізація пісень. Звучить аудіозапис пісень “Ви¬йди, вийди, сонечко”, “Ой на горі жито”, “Іди, іди, дощику”, “Ко¬лобок”, “Я коза ярая”, “Равлику-Павлику”, “Печу, печу хлібчик” з диску “Вийди, вийди, сонечко: українські народні пісні співають діти". Співаємо пісні з ритмічно-руховим відображенням (фанта-зія та уява педагога) їх змісту.
5.	Музичні ігри. Малята і ведмедики (музичний супровід ви¬конується на фортепіано). Пояснюємо дітям, що коли звучить “музика малят”, вони весело танцюють і бавляться, а коли зву¬чить “музика ведмедиків”, діти перетворюються на “ведмедиків”, ходять і шукають собі “здобич”.
6.	Пальчикова гімнастика. Інсценізація казки: “Виріши¬ли Вказівні пальчики піти погуляти до лісу. Йдуть собі, йдуть (пальчики “ходять” по ніжках дітей. Коли раптом (ой-ой-ой!) злякалися вони чогось. Тоді Великі пальчики вирішили вдвох піти до лісу... Але і вони злякалися. Далі Вказівні та Середні пальчики йдуть на прогулянку разом, але з ними трапляється та сама історія. Згодом всі пальчики вирішили разом піти у ліс, зловити свій Страх і прогнати його.
7.	Музикування. Почергова гра на саморобному маракасі
(пляшечка або коробочка з рисом, обгорнута фольгою) під музич¬ний супровід спокійної та мелодійної композиції “Ье тиве Копсіо Уепегіапо”. На початку самі музикуємо на маракасі, а потім даємо змогу кожній дитині пограти на цьому інструменті. Далі ділимо групу дітей на дві підгрупи і починаємо “оркестрове” музикуван¬ня на маракасах, поєднуючи гру з ритмічно-танцювальними імп-ровізованими рухами.
8.	Релаксаційні вправи. “Я гарний, наче музика” (звучить спокійна та ніжна композиція Ріезіа МесіИеггапеап “Копсіо Уепе¬гіапо”). На початку зосереджуємо увагу дітей на красі музичної композиції. Згодом кажемо дітям, які гарні у них вушка, бо вони можуть чути цю музику. Починаємо гладити їх. Згодом гладимо і лобик, і носик, і щічки, і шийку, і волоссячко (голівку), вказую¬чи, що вони такі ж гарні, як ця музика. І взагалі, дякуючи музи¬ці, діти стали ще кращими, розумнішими та здоровішими!
9.	Закінчення заняття. Повідомляємо, що наше заняття за¬вершується, але, щоб прийти на наступне заняття, треба заспіва¬ти пісеньку “До побачення, дітки! До побачення, Ірино Анатоліїв¬но!” (імпровізований музичний супровід з використанням синко- пованих ритмів).
На завершення наш чарівний дзвіночок сповіщає: “Заняття закінчується!”
КОНСПЕКТ ЗАНЯТТЯ 2
Тема. Звуки природи. Птахи.
Мета: усунення невротичних переживань та розвиток музич¬них здібностей дітей дошкільного віку.
Програмовий зміст:
•	створювати умови для сублімації негативних переживань соціально прийнятним шляхом;
•	підіймати настрій дітей та проводити образне перевтілення;
•	здійснювати нормалізацію дихання;
•	розвивати вміння концентрувати слухову увагу та реакцію дітей;
•	поглиблювати співацькі навички та обізнаність у сфері українського музичного фольклору;
•	ознайомлювати з умінням музикувати на окаринах та фор¬тепіано;
•	формувати у дітей відчуття власної індивідуальності та не¬повторності.
•	І найголовніше - викликати задоволення та радість від процесу всього заняття.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, скакалка, великий ват¬ман, різнокольорові олівці.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, аудіозаписи.
Хід заняття
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає про початок заняття.
1.	Музичне привітання мовою птахів: “Доброго дня, гороб¬чики! Цвірінь! Цвірінь! Цвірінь! Доброго дня, воронята! Кар! Кар! Кар! (голуб’ята, зозулята тощо). Доброго дня, малята! Доброго дня! Доброго дня, Ірино Анатоліївно!”
2.	Слухання та прислухання. Спів пташок (звучить аудіо- запис співу пташок). Концентруємо увагу на “мові” птахів. Нама¬гаємося виокремити спів різних птахів і відтворити його голосом.
3.	Музично-танцювальна діяльність. Танок птахів (звучить “Тарантела” із балету “Анюта" В. Гавриліна). Діти, уявляючи себе якоюсь пташкою, танцюють імпровізований танок (на почат¬ку запитуємо кожну дитину, якою вона буде пташкою).
4.	Дихальна гімнастика. Набираємо у животик повітрячко через носик й імітуємо мову каченят у гамоподібному русі вгору, а потім вниз.
5.	Тонування (відтворення) звуків мови маленьких і вели¬ких, добрих і злих птахів (зозулі, ворони, горобчика, гусочки, качечки тощо).
6.	Спів та інсценізація пісень “Вийди, вийди, сонечко”, “Ой на горі жито”, “Іди, іди, дощику”, “Колобок”, “Я коза ярая”, “Равлику-Павлику”, “Печу, печу хлібчик”, “Як діждемося літа”, “Я лисичка, я сестричка”, “Два півники”, “Зайчику, зайчику”.
7.	Музичні ігри. Горобчики і котики. Розділяємо залу скакал¬кою на дві частини. По один бік, “на дереві”, живуть горобчики, на другому боці, “у дворі”, мешкають котики, які причаїлися і вдають, що сплять. Звучить музика горобчиків (веселі, форшлагні мотиви у самому верхньому регістрі фортепіано), які вільно стрибають по всій залі. Але коли з’являється музика котиків (погрозливі інтонації в се¬редньому регістрі фортепіано), горобчикам треба швидко перестриб¬нути на свою територію. Хто не встиг — може потрапити у лапи ко¬тика (дитина виходить з гри). Згодом діти міняються ролями.
8.	Пальчикова гімнастика. Кажемо дітям, що наші пальчи¬ки перетворилися на пташечок. На початку вказівні пташечки- пальчики захотіли “погуляти-політати” (імітуємо рухи крил), по¬тім мізинчики, великі пальчики. В кінці пальчики-пташечки за¬хотіли політати по двоє: вказівний та середній, мізинчик та безі¬менний, великий та мізинчик тощо.
9.	Музикування. Музикування на “зозульках” (окаринах) у формі діалогу. Викликаємо до себе по 2-3 дитини, які між собою по черзі “розмовляють”. Одна “окарина” запитує, а інші їй відпо¬відають.

----------

Lyuda.K (22.07.2016), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), Іванка (26.01.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (07.10.2016), Коллега (09.12.2016), Наташа5374 (19.07.2016), Пензева Людмила (06.07.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Танічка (04.01.2017), ЮЛилиана (07.07.2016), Юляся (08.09.2017)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

10.	Релаксаційні вправи. Звучить медитативна композиція зі співом пташок. Діти малюють олівцями або фломастерами на одному великому аркуші (ватмані) пташок і котиків.
11.	Закінчення заняття. Співаємо прощальну пісеньку: “До побачення, зо-зу-ля-та! Ку-ку! Ку-ку! Ку-ку! До побачення, во-ро- ня-та! Кар! Кар! Кар!.. До побачення, малята! До-по-ба-че-ння!”
Дзвонить дзвіночок — сповіщає про закінчення заняття.
КОНСПЕКТ ЗАНЯТТЯ З
Тема. Звуки природи: дельфіни.
Мета: розвиток емоційно-почуттєвої сфери та музикальності у дітей старшого дошкільного віку.
Програмовий зміст:
•	формувати відчуття індивідуальної значущості як себе, так і інших дітей;
•	поглиблювати слуховий досвід дітей;
•	створювати умови для позбавлення від негативних пережи¬вань;
•	розвивати глибоке та уповільнене дихання, творчу уяву, на¬вички співу та емоційного проживання пісень;
•	здійснювати активізацію уваги та адреналінних відчуттів у процесі проведення музичної гри;
•	поглиблювати розвиток дрібної моторики рухів пальців;
•	ознайомлювати з різними регістрами фортепіано;
•	викликати відчуття радості.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, “звуки вітру” у формі дельфінів, морська мушля, півлітрові пластикові пляшки до по¬ловини наповнені водою, трубочки для коктейлю, велика блакит¬на прозора тканина.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, аудіозаписи, нідеопроектор.
Хід заняття
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає про початок заняття.
1.	Музичне привітання з “дельфінчиками”. Показуємо дітям “звуки вітру”, говоримо, що сьогодні до нас “приплили” дельфін- чики. Коротко розповідаємо про дельфінів: які вони гарні, розум¬ні і завжди приходять на допомогу людям. Потім дельфінчики ві¬таються з кожною дитиною, називаючи її ім’я, а у відповідь дити¬на сама грає на “звуках вітру” (фоном звучить “ВоІрКіп Ьоое” Кріс Мічел зі звуками мови дельфінів).
2.	Слухання та прислухання. Пропонуємо дітям вслухатися в звуки мови дельфінів та почути, як шумить морська мушля. По¬тім переглядаємо з дітьми відеопроект “Хлопчик та дельфіни”.
3.	Музично-танцювальна діяльність. Довільний танок діток і дельфінчиків (звучить “Дорога до сонця”, муз. К. Брейтбурґа, сл. К. Кавалеряна).
4.	Дихальна гімнастика. Роздаємо дітям півлітрові пляшеч¬ки, до половини наповнені водою, зі вставленими у них трубоч¬ками для коктейлів. Діти уявляють себе дельфінчиками і почи¬нають видувати бульбашки у пляшечку (обов’язковий глибокий вдих через ніс). Проводимо змагання “У кого з дельфінчиків най¬довші бульбашки!”
5.	Спів та інсценізація пісень: “Я лисичка, я сестричка”, “Два півники”, “Зайчику, зайчику”, “Мак”.
6.	Музичні ігри. Акули та дельфінчики. Ділимо групу ді¬тей на дві підгрупи: акули та дельфінчики. Вмикаємо концерт для труби та оркестру Й. Гайдна зі звуками дельфінів - це музи¬ка дельфінчиків, вони бавляться у водичці і плавають. Раптом по¬чинає звучати музична композиція з фільму “Пірати Карибського моря” - це з’являються акули, які хочуть зловити дельфінчиків. Повторюємо так 2-3 рази. Далі діти міняються ролями.
7.	Пальчикова гімнастика. Пальчики-дельфінчики, які по черзі плавають у синьому морі. Спочатку мізинчики-дельфінчики, потім вказівні пальчики-дельфінчики і т. д.
8.	Музикування. Гра на фортепіано: дельфінчики та аку¬ли. Викликаємо дітей парами — одна дитина грає тему дельфінчи¬ків у середньому або високому регістрі, друга - імітує акулу грою в нижньому регістрі. Потім діти міняються ролями.
9.	Релаксаційні вправи. Дельфінчики та синє море (звучить релаксаційна музика “Зцілення” зі звуками дельфінів). Дістаємо блакитну або з морською тематикою тканину. Діти беруться за краї тканини і, роблячи хвильки, починають по черзі “пірнати” у воду (під тканину), спочатку “пірнають” усі дівчатка, потім всі хлопчи¬ки, а на завершення - всі разом. Між “пірнаннями” робимо хвиль¬ки маленькі та великі.
10.	Закінчення заняття. Дельфінчики (“звуки вітру”), лагідно звертаючись до кожної дитини, прощаються із нею: “До побачен¬ня, Петрику! До побачення, Оленко!..”
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає про закінчення заняття.
КОНСПЕКТ ЗАНЯТТЯ 4
Тема. “Скляний” і “фарфоровий” звуки.
Мета: гармонізація психофізіологічного стану дітей та розви¬ток у них музичної креативності.
Програмовий зміст:
•	закріплювати відчуття самодостатності дітей;
•	розвивати слухову увагу, образне мислення, співацькі на¬вички, креативність та вміння рухового вираження себе;
•	поглиблювати занурення у вібрації українського музично¬го фольклору;
•	посилювати почуття радості, доброти та дружби.
Методичне забезпечення: фарфорові дзвіночки, набір фуже¬рів різної висоти, які нерухомо прикріплені до певної платформи, стрічки, різноколірні декоративні скляні камінчики.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, аудіозаписи, відеопроектор.
Хід заняття
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає, що заняття починається.
1.	Персональне привітання-діалог з кожною дитиною через гру на фарфорових дзвіночках (дитина, обираючи собі один із 2-3 запропонованих дзвіночків, відповідає на привітання дзвіноч¬ка педагога).
2.	Спів та інсценізація пісень: “Галя по садочку ходила”, “Чорнобривий корольок”, “Я коза ярая”, “Ой, є в лісі калина”.
3.	Музично-танцювальна діяльність. “Дорогою добра” з різно¬колірними стрічками. Діти обирають собі дві стрічки. Чергуємо
рухи по колу та в середину кола із стоянням на місці й маханням стрічками піднятими вгору руками та бігом танцювальним кроком один за одним. У кінці діти переходять на спонтанний танок.

----------

Lyuda.K (22.07.2016), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), Іванка (26.01.2018), елена михайловна (03.02.2021), илатан (22.11.2018), Коллега (09.12.2016), Наташа5374 (19.07.2016), Пензева Людмила (06.07.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Танічка (04.01.2017), ЮЛилиана (07.07.2016), Юляся (08.09.2017)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

4.	Дихальна гімнастика. Дмухаємо на стрічки. Беремо наші стрічки у витягнуту перед собою руку. Починаємо дмухати на неї щосили, але обов’язково стежимо, щоб вдих був через ніс.
5.	Слухання та прислухання. Кришталевий дзвін (аудіоза- пис). Запитуємо в дітей, що це звучить. Просимо згадати предме¬ти, зроблені зі скла. Пояснюємо, що скло також має свій звук, воно по-своєму звучить — “розмовляє”. Але зі склом треба бути обережни¬ми, адже воно дуже легко б’ється і може поранити.
6.	Музикування. Гра на кришталевих фужерах. Підбираємо кришталеві фужери, які мають різну висоту звучання (3-5 шт.). Обов’язково пояснюємо дітям, що торкатися молоточком до фу¬жерів треба дуже обережно, щоб вони не розбилися. Пропонуємо кожній дитині по черзі підійти до столика, де стоять фужери, і “пограти” на них.
7.	Пальчикова гімнастика. Роздаємо дітям по два декоративні камінчики. Просимо взяти камінчики одночасно вказівним та ве¬ликим пальчиком, потім вказівним і великим, великим і безімен¬ним, безіменним і мізинчиком.
8.	Музичні ігри. Фея (звучить “Танок феї драже” П. Чайков- ського). Діти уявляють себе добрими феями, у руках у них чарівні камінчики, за допомогою яких феї засвічують світлячків у темно¬му лісі (на деревах, квітах), але раптом з’являються злі чаклуни, які хочуть відібрати чарівні камінчики. Феї вчасно ховають чарів¬ні камінчики й чекають, поки чаклуни відлетять. Згодом у лісі стає дуже світло, і феї, нарешті, можуть прогнати злих чаклунів.
9.	Релаксаційні вправи. “Які хороші дітки” (звучить “Ріезіа Медііеггапеап “Копсіо Уепегіапо”). Підходимо до кожної дити¬ни, граючи на фарфоровому дзвіночку, промовляємо: “Дзвіночок каже, яка хороша Оксанка, який хороший Тарасик...”.
10.	Закінчення заняття. Звертання-прощання через гру на фужерах до всіх дітей одночасно.
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає про закінчення заняття.

2.3. РЕКОМЕНДОВАНА МУЗИКА ДО РІЗНИХ ВИДІВ МУЗИКОТЕРАПЕВТИЧНОЇДІЯЛЬНОСТІ
Заняття з музикотерапії передбачають використання різнома¬нітного за жанрами та стилями музичного матеріалу: народна му¬зична творчість, шедеври класичного мистецтва, звуки природи, релаксаційна музика тощо.

*>	Привітання-звертання*
1.	П. Чайковський “Вранішній роздум”, “Солодка мрія” з ци¬клу “Дитячий альбом”.
3.	В. Моцарт Ларгето з концерту для фортепіано з оркестром С-П10І1.
4.	Й. С. Бах Айа^іо з Браденбурзького концерту № 1.
5.	Інструментальні імпровізації.

*>	Спів та інсценізація пісень*
1.	Українські народні пісні: “Вийди, вийди, сонечко”, “Ой на горі жито”, “Іди, іди, дощику”, “Колобок”, “Я коза ярая”, “Равлику- Павлику”, “Печу, печу хлібчик”, “Як діждемося літа”, “Я лисичка, я сестричка”, “Два півники”, “Зайчику, зайчику”, “Мак”, “Галя по садочку ходила”, “Чорнобривий корольок”, “Ой, є в лісі калина”, “Іванчику-білоданчику”, “Чи не той то Омелько” з диску “Вийди, вийди, сонечко: українські народні пісні співають діти”.
2.	Муз. А. Мигай, сл. Н. Кулик “Дощик”.
3.	Муз. В. Мураделі, сл. М. Садовського “Сонячний зайчик”.
4.	Українські дитячі колядки та щедрівки: “Біг козелець”, “Коляда, коляда”, “Гиля-гиля”.
5.	“У лісі-лісі темному” у сучасній обробці.
6.	Українські дитячі веснянки: “Прийди, прийди, Весно- красна” “Вийди, вийди, Іванку”.
7.	Вокальні імпровізації.

*>	Музично-танцювальна діяльність*
1.	“Ба Вазігіп^ие”, французький танок.
2.	А. Вівальді Концерт для флейти з оркестром, ля мажор, І ч.
3.	І. Стравінський “Танок” з балету “Петрушка”.
4.	Й. Брамс “Угорський танок № 5”.
5.	Муз. Є. Крилатова, сл. Е. Успенського “Кабьі не бьіло зимьі” (пісенька з мультфільму “Простоквашино”).
6.	Дж. Россіні “Тарантела”.
7.	Муз. М. Мінкова, сл. Ю. Ентіна “Дорогою добра”.
8.	Муз. О. Рибнікова, сл. Ю. Михайлова “Пісенька Червоної Шапочки”.
9.	Муз. О. Рибнікова, сл. Ю. Ентіна “Пісенька Буратіно”.
10.	В. Гаврилін “Тарантела” із балету “Анюта”.
11.	Г. Свірідов “Вальс” із музичної ілюстрації “Метелиця”.
12.	Інструментальні імпровізації.
*
>	Музичні ігри*
1.	А. Вівальді “Зима: грудень” з циклу “Пори року”.
2.	В. Моцарт Симфонія № 40, І ч.
3.	М. Римський-Корсаков “Політ джмеля”.
4.	77. Чайковський “Трійка” з циклу “Пори року”.
5.	77. Чайковський Китайський танок “Чай”, “Танок феї дра¬же” з балету “Лускунчик”, “Танок маленьких лебедів” з балету “Лебедине озеро”, “Пролісок” з циклу “Пори року”.
7.	Е. Ґріґ “Ранок”, “В печері гірського короля” із сюїти “Пер Ґюнт”.
8.	Анімаційна композиція “Поїзд”.
9.	М. Мусоргський “Баба Яга”, “Старий замок” з циклу “Кар¬тинки з виставки”.
11.	М. Равель “Гра води”
12.	Г. Свірідов Музична ілюстрація “Метелиця”, “Весна та осінь”.
13.	А. Лядов Картинка до російської народної казки “Баба Яга”.
14.	Інструментальні імпровізації.

*>	Музикування під супровід*
1.	Е. Ґріґ Танок Анітри з сюїти “Пер Ґюнт”.
2.	Л. Бокеріні “Менует”.
3.	Український танок “Гопак”.
4.	М. Равель “Болеро”.
5.	Інструментальні імпровізації.

*> Слухання та прислухання*
1.	Аудіозаписи звуків вітру, грому, дощу, морського прибою, співу пташок, комах, тварин, дельфінів, рубання дерева, яке зго¬дом падає, стуку в двері, “фарфорового” та “кришталевого” звуків, дзвону монет та металевих ложок.
2.	Ф. Куперен “Метелик”.
3.	Ж. Р. Рамо “Молоточки”, “Перекличка птахів”.
4.	Л. Дакен “Зозуля”.
5.	Інструментальні імпровізації.

*Релаксаційні вправи*
1.	Ода осені: релаксаційна композиція зі звуками струмка.
4.	Релаксаційна композиція “Зцілення” зі звуками мови дельфінів.
6.	К. Сен-Санс “Карнавал тварин”, “Акваріум”, “Лебідь”.
7.	К. Дебюссі “СНІГ танцює” з циклу “Дитячий куточок” зі звуками вітру (обр. С. Недериці), “Місячне сяйво”.
8.	Мультфільм “Українська колискова” співає Н. Матвієнко.
9.	Ф. Ліст “Мрії кохання”.
10.	П. Чайковський “Хор”, “Шарманщик співає” з циклу “Ди¬тячий альбом”.
11.	И. С. Бах Арія з сюїти № 3.
12 .Вангеліс “Прелюдія”.
13.	Ж. Масне “Елегія”.
14.	Е. Ґріґ “Колискова”.
15.	П. Масканьї “Інтермецо” з опери “Сільська честь”.
16.	Д. Красноухов “Після всього” з альбому “Краплини веселки”.
17.	Інструментальні імпровізації.

*Список використаних джерел*
1.	Базовий компонент дошкільної освіти / авт. кол. : А. М. Бо- гуш, Г. В. Бєлєнька та ін. // Дошкільне виховання. — 2012. — № 7.
2.	Драганчук В. М. Музика як фактор психокоригування: істо¬ричні, теоретичні і практичні аспекти / В. М. Драганчук. — К., 2003.
3.	Закон про дошкільну освіту України [Електронний ре¬сурс]. 
4.	Малашевська І. А. Музична терапія як засіб гармонізації особистості / І. А. Малашевська // Простір арт-терапії: горизон¬ти стосунків: Матеріали VII Міжнародної міждисциплінарної науково-практичної конференції. — К., 2010.
5.	Маніфест гуманної педагогіки [Електронний ресурс]. 
6.	Методичні рекомендації до Програми виховання і навчання дітей від двох до семи років “Дитина”/ наук. кер. проекту: В. О. Огнев’юк. — 3-є вид., доопр. та доп. — К. : Київський університет імені Бориса Грінченка, 2012.
7.	Побережна Г. Музикотерапія як інноваційна технологія особистісного розвитку / Г. Побережна // Вища освіта України. — 2010. — № 3.
8.	Семизорова В. Використання системи “Елементарного музику¬вання” Карла Орфа в освітньому процесі дошкільного навчаль¬ного закладу / В. В. Семизорова, І. Я. Шараєвська, Н. В. Сте- паненко. — Тернопіль : Мандрівець, 2014. — 68 с.
9.	Трофімченко І. Є. Розвиток музичних здібностей дітей молод¬шого шкільного віку за методом “Виховання талантів” Шінічі Сузукі / І. Є. Трофімченко. — Сімферополь : Доля, 2010.
10.	Шабутін С. Зцілення музикою / С. Шабутін, С. Хміль, І. Шабутіна. — Тернопіль : Підручники і посібники, 2008.
11.	Шевчук А. С. Українські музично-хореографічні традиції як засіб музично-рухового розвитку старших дошкільників : мо- ногр. / А. С. Шевчук. — Фастів : Поліфаст, 2005.
12.	Гербер Р. Вибрационная медицина: от механики к сфере разу- ма и духа / Ричард Гербер. — Москва : София, 2001.
13.	Гульїга А. В. Гердер / А. В. Гульїга. — 2-е изд., доработ. — Москва : Мьісль, 1975.
14.	Жак-Далькроз 9. Ритм / 9. Жак-Далькроз. — Москва, 2006.
15.	Завьялов В. Ю. Регулятивний музикальний тренинг и музи¬кальная терапия для детей и подростков / В. Ю. Завьялов. — К„ 1990.
16.	Казиник М. Если ви хотите, чтобьі ваши дети сделали первий шаг к Нобелевской премии, учите их... музьіке / М. Казиник // Факти. — 2007. — 12 октября.
17.	Кзмпбелл Дон. Зффект Моцарта / Дон Кзмпбелл / пер. с англ. Л. М. Щукин. — Минск : 000 “Попурри”, 1999. — 320 с. — (Серия “Здоровье в любом возрасте”).
18.	Леонтьева О. Т. Карл Орф: монография / 0. Т. Леонтьева. — Москва : Музика, 1984.
19.	Мартннов И. Бела Барток / И. Мартннов. — Москва, 1968.
20.	Медушевский В.В. 0 закономерностях и средствах художествен- ного воздействия музики / В.В. Медушевский. — Москва : Му¬зика, 1976.
21.	Петрушин В. И. Музикальная психотерапия. Теория и практи¬ка / В. И. Петрушин. — Москва, 1999.
22.	Побережная Г. И. Музика в детской душе / Галина Ионовна Побережная. — К. : Українське агентство інформації та дру¬ку “Рада”, 2007.
23.	Протасова С. Музика в жизни ребенка и в Вальдорфской шко- ле / С. Протасова, С. Копил // Музика в школі. — 2003. — № 5-6.
24.	Сени 9. Некоторие сторони метода Кодая / 9. Сени // Музи¬кальнеє воспитание в Венгрии. — Москва : Сов. композитор, 1983. — С. 61 -139.
25.	Тютюнникова Т. 9. Доноткино. Часть 1: Учебное пособие. — Москва : Педагогическое общество России, 2005.
26.	Хазрат Инайят Хан. Мистицизм звука / Хазрат Хан. — Мо¬сква : Сфера, 1997. — 336 с.
27.	Чистякова М. И. Психогимнастика / под ред. М. И. Буяно- ва. — 2-е изд. — Москва : Просвещение: Владос, 1995.
28.	Юсфин А. Г. Музика — сила жизни / А. Г. Юсфин. — Санкт- Петербург : ООО “Аюрведа Плюс”. — 2006.

ДЛЯ НОТАТОК

СХВАЛЕНО
ДЛЯ ВИКОРИСТАННЯ В ДОШКІЛЬНИХ НАВЧАЛЬНИХ ЗАКЛАДАХ
ПРОГРАМА
ОЗДОРОВЧО-ОСВІТНЬОЇ РОБОТИ З ДІТЬМИ
СТАРШОГО ДОШКІЛЬНОГО ВІКУ

----------

--Ксения-- (20.07.2016), fatinija (21.07.2016), gallina1 (13.05.2017), ivano (06.07.2016), kulik100564 (07.07.2016), lilu71 (26.10.2016), Lyuda.K (22.07.2016), Malyshko (23.01.2018), mamylia (07.08.2019), n@denk@ (01.08.2016), na4a (12.10.2016), nastiabar (26.11.2016), Note (06.07.2016), olga-inku (22.10.2018), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), Pianistka72 (29.01.2017), pianistka98 (17.04.2019), Sofuschka (07.07.2016), Stahmich83 (10.12.2017), Sолнце (13.11.2016), Іванка (19.01.2017), Дивинская Мила (07.07.2016), ЕВ (19.11.2020), елена михайловна (03.02.2021), Инесса Анатольевна (07.10.2016), катя 98 (07.07.2016), Коллега (09.12.2016), Людмилkа (06.11.2016), маина ивановна (08.07.2016), Наташа5374 (19.07.2016), нонна (06.07.2016), ОЙКОВ (15.10.2016), Ольгадайченко (21.03.2020), Пензева Людмила (07.09.2016), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Танічка (04.01.2017), ЮЛилиана (07.07.2016), Юляся (08.09.2017)

----------


## 1 Kvitochka

Застосування мнемотехнічних прийомів за методикою Г.Чепурного для дітей 5 року життя
https://yadi.sk/d/KBWFzOVCz5VzR

----------

alla.kalinichenko (31.03.2018), AnushkA777 (31.01.2017), Anytka-80 (28.11.2016), asaf (09.03.2021), berryX (21.01.2017), DELON 5 (22.04.2018), dzvinochok (27.03.2017), fatinija (22.01.2017), fotinia s (25.02.2018), Inna2808 (23.03.2017), iraalex2006 (08.01.2020), Janett (12.12.2016), Kiki_mary (21.02.2018), Lapsik 061 (22.01.2017), laratet (21.01.2017), liybliana (31.03.2017), lolu66 (20.11.2016), ludoschka (25.11.2016), Nadka (05.12.2019), nastiabar (26.11.2016), Natuly (01.12.2018), Natysja12 (21.11.2016), net27520 (30.12.2017), Note (04.01.2017), nyusha0365 (29.01.2019), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), pianistka98 (17.04.2019), sveta_power (24.01.2018), Бароблюшок (18.03.2017), Валя Муза (21.01.2017), Венерочка (29.01.2017), елена михайловна (03.02.2021), Елена Шевчук (03.01.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.11.2016), катя 98 (25.04.2018), Ніка (24.10.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (27.06.2018), Оlga@ (29.01.2019), ОЙКОВ (25.11.2016), Олег Лекарь (17.01.2017), Ольгадайченко (09.12.2016), Осянечка (01.10.2018), Пензева Людмила (08.03.2017), СИПСИК (28.11.2016), Танічка (05.05.2017), ЮЛилиана (28.01.2017), Яна-78 (04.01.2017)

----------


## berryX

Дівчатка, підібрала класичну музику для музикотерапії. Викладаю - може вам знадобиться теж 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lrpk/hsvzspnoS

----------

Anathema (01.06.2017), AnushkA777 (31.01.2017), diak (21.01.2017), dzvinochok (27.03.2017), Elen2 (21.01.2017), fatinija (06.02.2017), ina (21.01.2017), Inna2808 (23.03.2017), ivano (21.01.2017), Kolpachiha (27.06.2018), Lapsik 061 (22.01.2017), laratet (21.01.2017), na4a (22.01.2017), Natalia08 (22.01.2017), Note (22.01.2017), Notka Fa (21.01.2017), nyusha0365 (29.01.2019), Olia Medvedeva (30.03.2017), pianistka98 (17.04.2019), Soleigr (22.10.2017), Stashynj (22.01.2017), sveta_power (24.01.2018), Sолнце (25.03.2018), Бароблюшок (18.03.2017), Валя Муза (21.01.2017), Венерочка (29.01.2017), Дивинская Мила (22.01.2017), Елена М (05.03.2017), Жоржетта (14.03.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (22.01.2017), Ира79 (22.09.2018), катя 98 (21.01.2017), Лильчик (21.01.2017), маина ивановна (22.01.2017), Музрукоff (21.01.2017), Ніка (24.10.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (21.01.2017), Наталія а (21.01.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (27.06.2018), Олег Лекарь (22.01.2017), Пензева Людмила (08.03.2017), Танічка (05.05.2017), Херсон-75 (28.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (28.01.2017)

----------


## катя 98

Нашла вот такую информацию.Пригодится и для освоения самим некоторым пользователям, которые хотят научится записывать голос и фонограмму :Aga: 

Запишіть пісню з дитиною без музичних інструментів 
(та й не знаючи нотної грамоти;)


Діти люблять співати і, звісно, очікують, що дорослі належно оцінять їхнє виконавство. А уявіть-но реакцію дитини, яка почує не лише похвалу, а й сучасний музичний трек зі звучанням свого голосу. Це, безперечно, додасть їй упевненості, віри в свої сили.
   Створити повноцінний сингл із музичним супроводом — просто, навіть не маючи ані музичної освіти, ані інструментів. Достатньо скористатися можливостями сучасних онлайн-ресурсів
 Для роботи з UJAM — безкоштовним онлайн-сервісом — не треба встановлювати жодних програм, а отже й передбачати певний обсяг пам’яті на жорсткому диску вашого комп’ютера чи іншого пристрою. 
До того ж, щоб користуватися цим сервісом, не потрібно мати спеціальні знання чи навички, адже його інтерфейс інтуїтивно зрозумілий. І можна експериментувати, не боячись зробити непоправну помилку. 
Щоб скористатися сервісом UJAM, потрібно зареєструватися на сайті в один із таких способів: 

-вказати адресу електронної пошти, 
-обрати пароль для сайту і підтвердити їх 
-увійти за допомогою соціальної мережі, у якій користувач уже зареєстрований. 

UJAM заохочує до якнайповнішого заповнення користувацького профілю. 
Так, якщо зазначене лише ім’я користувача, то для завантаження й зберігання доступним буде лише один аудіозапис. Підготовка до аудіозапису 

Щоб мати можливість записати сингл, виконайте такий порядок дій: 

-клікніть на кнопку «Create» зверху праворуч 
-серед закладок оберіть «Launch UJAM Studio»
- у новому вікні «Create a New Song», що відкриється, клікніть на «Record Vocals or Instrument». 
Після цього з’явиться зображення мікрофона.
 До початку аудіозапису програма запитає про доступ до мікрофона, вбудованого у комп’ютер. Якщо мікрофон необхідно під’єднати, то зробіть це до того, як натиснете на зелену кнопку «Allow» вікна «Adobe Flash Player Settings». 
Про те, що мікрофон працює, засвідчить рух поділок у полі «Mic Signal».
 Щоб розпочати аудіозапис, клікніть на кнопку з кружечком. 
Коли метроном відлічить чотири долі, починайте спів. 
Після зупинки аудіозапису (кнопка-квадрат) маєте можливість прослухати записане (кнопка-трикутник) та продовжити працювати із синглом у редакторі («Continue»). 
Якщо необхідно створити лише музичний супровід до синглу, то після його запису замість «Continue» клікніть «Convert to Instrument». Програма перекладе голосове звучання в інструментальне, після чого є можливість обрати як певний тембр — музичний інструмент, так і музичний стиль.

 Аранжування аудіозапису

 Під час редагування аудіозапису можна змінювати мелодію синглу, його структуру, додавати акорди.
 Для аранжування доступні й музичні стилі, як-от: 
фольк 
етно 
популярний 
танцювальний 
електронний
 рок 
джаз 
хіп-хоп 
кантрі 
блюз.  
У кожному музичному стилі доступні варіації.
 Щоб змінювати музичні стилі, увійдіть у закладку «Edit Style», прослухайте варіації та оберіть ту, що потрібна, клікнувши «Select Style». 

Після цього можна прослухати аранжування й за потреби змінити: 

-темп музичного супроводу в обраному стилі («Style Speed») 
-темп виконання голосом («Tempo») 
-висоту звуків у мелодії («Pitch»). 
Окрім того, є можливість накласти голосові ефекти («Change Vocal FX»). 
Користувач має змогу редагувати як збережені в його профілі записи («Rejamming»), так і завантажені з комп’ютера.
 Записані сингли можна популяризувати в соціальних мережах, виставляючи їх на голосування абощо. 
Сингл у виконанні дитини, аранжований за допомогою онлайн-сервісу UJAM, можна зберегти і відтворити за допомогою програвача. Наприклад, у такий спосіб можна підготувати фонограми пісень до виступу на дитячих ранках, родинних концертах тощо. 
А якщо дитина ще й не здогадувалася про те, що її голос свого часу записували, то почувши власний сингл у сучасній обробці, немов у справжнього співака, вона буде в захваті. Творіть музику і даруйте її один одному!
Джерело: http://www.pedrada.com.ua/article/24...ternews_280317

----------

dzvinochok (29.03.2017), ivano (29.03.2017), laratet (28.03.2017), mamylia (07.08.2019), sveta_power (24.01.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (28.03.2017), лариса29 (29.03.2018), Ніка (24.10.2017)

----------


## laratet

> по К.Орфу


ціла темка:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130594

----------


## dzvinochok



----------

Kolpachiha (27.06.2018), SANOCHKA (31.03.2018), Іванка (26.01.2018), Оlga@ (29.01.2019), ОЙКОВ (24.01.2018)

----------


## Танічка

Зібрала в папочку про інноваційні, сучасні, традиційні технології на муз заняттях. Можливо кому стане в пригоді. Матеріали зібрані з форуму і інтернету. 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

#Ленуся (10.03.2019), AnushkA777 (27.01.2018), asaf (09.03.2021), camilla (12.11.2018), DELON 5 (22.04.2018), diak (21.11.2017), diez73 (31.10.2018), dzvinochok (22.11.2017), Inna2808 (06.11.2019), laratet (21.11.2017), LiliyaOdiss (16.04.2018), liybliana (14.03.2018), lolu66 (14.04.2018), Malushka53 (15.02.2018), na4a (21.11.2017), nastiabar (29.01.2019), Nata S (25.11.2017), Natuly (16.04.2018), net27520 (30.12.2017), Nezabudka157 (16.07.2019), Note (18.02.2020), nyusha0365 (29.01.2019), Olga Beliaeva (15.04.2018), Olia Medvedeva (05.05.2018), Rita03 (16.09.2020), s.piskunn (09.02.2022), SANOCHKA (31.03.2018), Sofuschka (18.01.2018), Stashynj (25.09.2018), sveta_power (24.01.2018), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (22.02.2018), Sолнце (29.03.2018), t.scripnichenko (01.11.2019), Tasya30 (27.11.2017), zironjka6791 (28.03.2018), zozuliak75 (05.02.2018), Іванка (26.01.2018), Борковская Н (16.10.2018), вуерхуша оля (25.03.2019), гномик (22.01.2018), Дивинская Мила (22.11.2017), ЕВ (19.11.2020), елена михайловна (03.02.2021), замбурская (31.10.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (21.11.2020), ИннаНичога (23.04.2018), Ира79 (22.09.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (21.11.2017), ирина махно (03.09.2018), катя 98 (25.04.2018), лариса29 (29.03.2018), Лильчик (27.03.2018), Марильяна (11.03.2018), Мартын (23.01.2018), Махник (17.03.2018), маэстро87 (02.04.2018), мира (29.03.2018), Ната_ли (26.03.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (27.06.2018), Оlga@ (29.01.2019), Олег Лекарь (04.03.2018), Оленка ххх (21.11.2017), Ольгадайченко (27.01.2018), Осянечка (01.10.2018), Паганини (21.11.2017), Пономарёва Александра (27.03.2018), ПТАШЕЧКА (25.10.2021), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Тасятка (18.02.2019), Херсон-75 (28.01.2019), Эдита (25.04.2018), ЮЛилиана (21.11.2017), Юляся (24.11.2017), Яна-78 (03.06.2019)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

Мовленнєво – рухові вправи з використанням методики К.Орфа.
Розробила Дубовик Т.П.

(Озвучення “звучними жестами” та елементарними шумовими інструментами)


Лис і лисиця (Вправа виконується сидячи)

Ту - ру – ру, ту – ру – ру (почергові хлопки по колінах)
Лис сховався у нору (шарудять папером)
А лисиця не схотіла (шарудять папером)
І гулять подріботіла (дріботять носочками ніг)

Звірята і мишка

День народження у мишки (стукають металевими паличками по склу)
Звірята їй несли горішки (стукають горішками)
Мишка друзів запросила (тупочуть ніжками)
І швиденько стіл накрила (брязчать металевими кришечками)
За столом всі розмістились (шарудять папером)
І гостинці дружно з”їли (ритмічні хлопки)
Хрум, хрум, хрум! (клацають язичком)

Поїзд

Туки – тук, туки – тук (помірно відбивають за допомогою
Це коліс веселий стук ритм потрійного притупу)
Швидкість поїзд набирає,
Поїзд всіх малят катає
Швидше, швидше, стук коліс, (ритм стає швидшим, але чітким)
Поїзд швидко нас повіз,
Машиніст сигнал подав, (імітують сигнал грою на дудочках)
І наш поїзд засвистав!
Поїзд наш сповільнив хід (ритм уповільнюється)
До зупинки нас привіз
Відчиняється вагон (ш - ш – ш –ш )
Ми виходим на перон (тупіт ніг)



Весняна телеграма

Дивний звук у лісі рано (ритмічно стукають
Дятел пише телеграму стукають
Тук – тук – тук – тук – тук – тук, дерев”яними паличками)
Звідусіль цей дивний звук
Дзень-дзень-дзень, дзень- дзень- дзень
Розпочавсь весняний день (металеві палички і скло)
Чох – чох – чох, чох - чох - чох
З листя виліз їжачок (шарудять папером)
Шу-шу-шу, ша-ша-ша, (маракаси: сіль або пшоно)
Оживає комашня,
В лісі пташечка співа (свистульки)
Це до нас прийшла весна !
(всі разом дзвонять, шарудять, стукочуть, свистять, трясуть маракасами )

Вправа на дихання

Разом: Ми усі яскраві кульки, надуваєм щоки,
Якщо лопнуть наші кульки
Буде всім мороки (всі діти набрали повітря у груди і надули щічки)
Музичний керівник:
Кульки всі здуваються, цілими лишаються (повільно випускають повітря)
Ми усі яскраві кульки знову надуваємся (говорять всі разом )
(набирають повітря у легені, при цьому кладуть руку на грудну клітку,
якщо рука піднімається разом з грудною клітиною - дихання взяли правильно)
Музичний керівник:
Та кмітливі наші кульки
Цілими лишаються.
(повільно випускають повітря із грудей с-с-с-с-с-с-с-с- )

----------

alla.kalinichenko (31.03.2018), Laduchka57 (11.12.2019), nastiabar (29.01.2019), Natuly (16.04.2018), nyusha0365 (29.01.2019), sveta_power (02.10.2018), Sолнце (29.03.2018), ИннаНичога (23.04.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (13.03.2018), катя 98 (25.04.2018), леся r (17.04.2019), Ольгадайченко (21.03.2020), Осянечка (08.10.2018), Танічка (25.04.2018), ЮЛилиана (29.03.2018), Юляся (25.07.2018)

----------


## мира

«Комунікативна»

Добрий день, ручки - плесь, плесь, плесь
Добрий день, ніжки - туп. туп, туп
Добрий день, вушка - дзень, дзень, дзень 
Добрий день, щічки - ... 

Добрий день, губки – ….
Добрий день, зубки - ... 
Добрий день, носик - біп, біп, біп
Добрий день, гості - привіт!

«Вітання»
Добрий день, тобі сказали,
добрий день, сказав і ти.
Нас дві ниточки зв'язали
теплоти і доброти
*
 (ссылка нерабочая)*


Перезалийте будь ласка на український файлообмінник іги вітання, дякую

----------

Laduchka57 (11.12.2019), sveta_power (02.10.2018), ИннаНичога (23.04.2018)

----------


## Kolpachiha

Курси підвищення кваліфікації " "інновації в музикуванні дошкільників"
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1c9...TvJAvuWwNzyufA

----------

Anytka-80 (13.09.2018), Irishka2017 (25.04.2018), lfyfn (19.05.2018), liybliana (26.04.2018), Natuly (20.12.2018), Oksyyy (25.04.2018), Olga Beliaeva (25.04.2018), Olia Medvedeva (05.05.2018), Rita03 (25.04.2018), sveta_power (02.10.2018), t.scripnichenko (01.11.2019), аліса (19.09.2019), Дивинская Мила (26.04.2018), елена михайловна (03.02.2021), Жоржетта (25.04.2018), ИннаНичога (25.04.2018), катя 98 (25.04.2018), Музрукоff (25.04.2018), Олег Лекарь (26.04.2018), Оленка ххх (25.04.2018), Осянечка (01.10.2018), Пономарёва Александра (25.04.2018), Світланочка (25.04.2018), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Херсон-75 (25.04.2018), Эдита (25.04.2018), ЮЛилиана (22.09.2018)

----------


## Kolpachiha

Тема почищена! Прохання, користуватись кнопкою "спасибо",замість повідомлення такого ж змісту. Такі повідомлення перевантажують тему, а от "спасибка" додає користувачу певної репутації. З повагою модератор Тетяна Колпакова (kolpachiha)

----------

Іванка (01.10.2018)

----------


## маэстро87

> По Орфу є більше теоретичного матеріалу, також є перспективне планування музичних занять з використанням елементів системи Карла Орфа, так що кому потрібно, звертайтесь!)


Добрый день,а можете скинуть  и занятия и план.Сасибо!

----------


## Танічка

Зробила мнемотаблицю до пісні "Осінь". Із двох перекладів слів зробила для своїх дітей. https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...1w?usp=sharing

----------

dididi (24.09.2018), keliot (23.09.2018), nastiabar (29.01.2019), Nezabudka157 (16.07.2019), Note (24.09.2018), nyusha0365 (23.09.2018), sveta_power (02.10.2018), t.scripnichenko (02.11.2019), ЕВ (19.11.2020), Инесса Анатольевна (25.09.2018), ИннаНичога (14.02.2020), катя 98 (25.09.2018), Лена лопандя (01.10.2019), Ллорхен (24.09.2018), Музрукоff (25.09.2018), Ната_ли (23.09.2018), Оlga@ (25.09.2018)

----------


## нонна

Дівчата, може комусь  потрібно буде на заняття. Я собі зробила. " Що звучить?"
https://yadi.sk/i/UPrmgZWciDDFMA

----------

Laduchka57 (11.12.2019), Nezabudka157 (16.07.2019), nyusha0365 (29.01.2019), Борковская Н (16.10.2018), ИннаНичога (14.02.2020), Осянечка (08.10.2018), Пономарёва Александра (02.10.2018)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Дівчата, може комусь  потрібно буде на заняття. Я собі зробила. " Що звучить?"
> https://yadi.sk/i/UPrmgZWciDDFMA


Если бы на другой файлообменник... Тогда бы пригодилось.

----------


## Ирма 77

> Застосування мнемотехнічних прийомів за методикою Г.Чепурного для дітей 5 року життя
> https://yadi.sk/d/KBWFzOVCz5VzR


Можна перезалити силку. Будь-ласка!

----------

Laduchka57 (11.12.2019), вуерхуша оля (25.03.2019)

----------


## Танічка

Мнемотаблиця до пісні "Тече вода", сл. Т.Шевченка 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anytka-80 (22.05.2019), dididi (28.01.2019), Irinnka (03.11.2020), keliot (03.02.2019), Lyuda.K (03.02.2019), Maria-- (29.01.2019), mria67mria67 (08.04.2020), nastiabar (29.01.2019), Note (29.01.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (21.11.2020), катя 98 (28.01.2019), Олег Лекарь (23.03.2019), СИПСИК (21.03.2019), Херсон-75 (26.03.2020)

----------

